# Meerforellenfänge April 2006



## Medo

soderle,

ich wünsche  allen mefobekloppten TL !


----------



## NordlichtSG

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Einen schönen Abend, Jörchhh
Habe nächsten Samstag einen tollen Drill .... Wind von West; 3; trübes Wasser
Mensch, hast du sonst nichts zu tun


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ich wünsch auch allen Mefokranken sehr viel Silber!!!!! Einschließlich mir.... .... Ich hoffe, dass keine braunen gefangen werden und wenn dann auch wieder released werden #6!


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Am 9.4. abends komm' ich an, am 10.4. geht's früh ans Wasser...
Boot oder Hose, mal sehen!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> soderle,
> 
> ich wünsche  allen mefobekloppten TL !




Oh man, Samstag 1. April Wind 4 aus SSO Wasser 4 Grad die Frisur unter den Achsel sitzt.........


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

|supergri 
Hi, 
NOCH ist März und die Forellen beissen auch noch in diesem Monat  
Lübecker Bucht; 28.3. ; Wind SW 3-4; Wasser klar; Spöket & Kinetek Wobbler










#h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@Mefoactor... Darf ich fragen, welche Farben ihr gefischt habt? Habt ihr die Fische im dunkeln gefangen? Würde mich mal interessieren, denn zur Zeit kommen die Mefos hier bei uns erst ab Nachmittag raus bis in den späten Abend! 

Petri zu den schönen Fischen #6#6#6#6#6#6!!!


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

HI,

@sylverpasi: wir haben von 17.00 - 21.00 gefischt; "unsere" Fische kamen so ab 19h; bei zwei Jungs neben uns ging es aber schon ab 18h "rund".
Schaue heute mal, was tagsüber geht  
Farben: Spöki #273 (kupfer-orange-silber-rot (oder so ähnlich)) und Salty Silber mit viiilelen schwarzen Punkten  

#h


----------



## Baltic-Iceman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin Medo,
Moin zusammen,

bin erstaunt, dass schon am 26.03. ein April-Thema eröffnet wird obwohl im März durchaus gefangen wird #6 
Wird ja immer wilder |uhoh: 

Vergl. März-Thema
Der Februar hatte zwar nur 28 Tage, das März-Thema wurde am 27.02 um 23:13 Uhr eröffnet.
Um 23:14 hat man festgestellt

Zitat: upps.... einen tag hätt man ja noch warten können.... sorry 

Doch dies kann man offensichtlich im negativen Sinne steigern.
Der März hat 31 Tage und des April-Thema wurde am 25. um 21:27 Uhr eröffnet #d 
Egal, macht mich nur ein bischen stuzig und wollt das einfach mal loswerden.


Wünsche allen eine tolle Saison #6 |wavey: #6 


Gruß
Baltic-Iceman


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Baltic-Iceman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Medo,
> Moin zusammen,
> 
> bin erstaunt, dass schon am 26.03. ein April-Thema eröffnet wird obwohl im März durchaus gefangen wird #6
> Wird ja immer wilder |uhoh:
> 
> Vergl. März-Thema
> Der Februar hatte zwar nur 28 Tage, das März-Thema wurde am 27.02 um 23:13 Uhr eröffnet.
> Um 23:14 hat man festgestellt
> 
> Zitat: upps.... einen tag hätt man ja noch warten können.... sorry
> 
> Doch dies kann man offensichtlich im negativen Sinne steigern.
> Der März hat 31 Tage und des April-Thema wurde am 25. um 21:27 Uhr eröffnet #d
> Egal, macht mich nur ein bischen stuzig und wollt das einfach mal loswerden.
> 
> 
> Wünsche allen eine tolle Saison #6 |wavey: #6
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Baltic-Iceman


Muuuuaaaaahhhaaahhahhahaaaa
Vielleicht kommt ja gleich noch der Mai 2006 Thread


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ich melde denn schonmal das ich am 3. April ne 84er fangen werde , aufn Rot schwarzen Spöket ... Foto wird denn nachgereicht


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

HI,

ach *verdammt* - das Datum des Fangtages stimmt gar net - da sollte nicht 28.3 sondern 9.4. stehen... 

 
Take it easy|wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> @sylverpasi: wir haben von 17.00 - 21.00 gefischt; "unsere" Fische kamen so ab 19h; bei zwei Jungs neben uns ging es aber schon ab 18h "rund".
> Schaue heute mal, was tagsüber geht
> Farben: Spöki #273 (kupfer-orange-silber-rot (oder so ähnlich)) und Salty Silber mit viiilelen schwarzen Punkten
> 
> #h




Jau danke Spöctor #6#6#6! Mich wundert immer wieder, dass man doch auf Spöket fangen kann. Ich hab nicht mal einen Biss drauf gehabt!!!!#c


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

HI,

Dennis, a "matter of trust" vermute ich; ich habe nur drei meiner (noch nicht soooo vielen) Mefos NICHT auf Spöket gefangen  
Die Mägen der 4 Mefos waren leer; die Biester haben scheinbar einfach Hunger. Die zwei Vielfang-Jungs neben uns hatten SproBlinker "drauf"; ich denke mal, der Köder war gestern tatsächlich eher wumpe |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Das mag sein. Wenn ich mal so überlege, dann hatte ich fast alle meiner Forellen auf HansenFlash schwarz/rot. Das wird dann doch am Vertrauen des Köders liegen.


----------



## gerstmichel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich melde denn schonmal das ich am 3. April ne 84er fangen werde , aufn Rot schwarzen Spöket ... Foto wird denn nachgereicht


 
|good: 

ansonsten: no comment

PS: trotzedem schöne Fische "Ag"tor  !!:m


----------



## baggerfahrer03

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wünsche dann auch mal allen einen erfolgreichen April


----------



## hocicio

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo:Küste NWM 
Wann: 01.04.06   7.00 - 11.00Uhr
wer: FreeLee und meiner einer
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Kingtrout, Möre Silda
Wasser: 2° C
Luft: 8°C
Wind:2-3 SW
Was: 2x 48, 1x46, 1x56 (meine Erste), 4 Mefos im Drill verloren
sonstiges: teilweise jeder fünfte Wurf ein Anfasser, ab halb zehn kam ein                      riesiger Kraut und Dreckgürtel an die Küste...also was so alles im                   Wasser schwimmt #d


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

hocicio Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Scheint ein toller Tag gewesen zu sein.

Sven


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Jupp, der Tag war echt einmalig. #6 

So ne springende Meerforelle ist ja ein schöner Anblick, aber nicht wenn sie sich, nur noch Zentimeter vorm Kescher, aus dem Wasser schraubt, und dabei den Haken abschüttelt!|gr: 

Na jut, der Knoten is geplatzt, und jetzt fangen wir an! :q :q :q


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Spitze, Jungzzz #6 

Petri Heil  und |schild-g  zum Fang. Sieht so aus, als würde es jetzt losgehn #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ hocicio und FreeLee

Auch von mier ein  |schild-g   zu dem tollen Fang. #6 

Hier mein Ergebnis.

Wo:Wismarer Bucht
Wann: 01.04.06 8.00 - 18.00Uhr
wer: ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Hansen Flash, Gladsax, Snap
Wasser: 2° C
Luft: 8°C
Wind:2-3 SW
Was: absolute Nullnummer #d  :c 
sonstiges: Netze standen teilweise bis auf 150 m am Strand. Es haben noch weitere 9 Angler ihr Glück versucht, aber keiner hatte auch nur einen Biß. #d Das Wetter war eigentlich top. Leichte Welle auf dem Wasser, teilweise sonnig, dann wieder bedeckt und zwei Regenschauer. Auch zwei "Peitschenschwinger"   waren am Werk. Aber auch diese "Spezies" :q  hatte leider keinen Erfolg.


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

ach mefohunter es sollte einfach nicht sein. 
Gestern konnten wir mit über 20 Mann auch nur eine braune Mefo (releast) und 6 Bissen punkten. Die Tage davor wurde dort reichlich und satt gefangen und heute hat mich ein Kollege angerufen und 2 silberne gemeldet.
Der liebe Gott wollte einfach nicht das wir etwas fangen. Beim nächsten Mal halt.
Jedenfalls war es ein hammergeiler Tag trotz sogesehene Nullnummer.

Sven


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

moin, ich war heute auch los

wo: geltinger bucht
wann: 9 bis 14:30
wind: sw schwächer werdend
wetter: erst sonne, dann nieselregen, dann hat petrus seine pforten geöffnet 
fisch: nada kontakt
sonstiges: ich war an zwei stränden und hab an beiden stränden je eine forelle ca 20 bis 30 meter vor mir buckeln sehen... konnte ich machen was ich wollte, die viecher hatten keinen appetit auf meine köder
ich hab mit einem geschnackt, dem ne sehr schlanke vlt maßige durch die hände gerutscht ist, sonst war nix zu holen heute #c 
aber die strände ham mir gefallen, was anderes als immer dd und wh, ich werd mich öfter auf den bisl längeren weg machen #6


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

gerwinator dann werden wir uns bestimmt mal über den Weg laufen.

Sven


----------



## Charly_Brown

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo:Kieler Förde
Wann: 02.04.06 14:00 - 17:00Uhr
wer: Kolläägää  und ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket, Hansen Flash
Wasser: 2° C
Luft: 6°C
Wind:2-3 SW, teilweise fast windstill
Wetter: Dauerregen
Fisch: absolut nichts
Bemerkung: Nach dem ich gestern zumindest einen kleinen Dorsch (C&R) am Haken hatte, ging heute gar nichts. Wir haben dort bei all unseren letzten Aufenthalten gefangen. Allerdings waren wir dann auch immer alleine. Aber heute und gestern war es echt voll (6-8 Angler). Gestern hatte einer 2 Mefo´s am Gürtel, aber heute hatte niemand etwas, der uns entgegenkam, oder der mit uns dort war.


----------



## nils7677

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin,

habe gestern zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr punkten dürfen.

Wo:Neustädter Bucht
Wann: 01.04.06 15:30 - 17.15 Uhr
wer: ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Snaps Draget/ rot schwarz
Wasser: 3° C
Luft: 13°C
Wind:2-3 SW

Wann: 02.04.06 13:40 - 15.30 Uhr
 wer: ich
 Wie: Watfischen
 Köder: diverse Farben
 Wasser: 3° C
 Luft: 9 °C
 Wind:2 SW

Konnte gestern nachmittag nach diversen Anläufen meine erste 06er Mefo erbeuten. 44 cm blankes Silber. Der Fisch biss nach dem 2. Wurf. 

Heute tat sich wirklich gar nichts. 

Am Osterwochenende geht es hoffentlich weiter.

Gruss Nils


----------



## optimax

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> Wo:Küste NWM
> Wann: 01.04.06 7.00 - 11.00Uhr
> wer: FreeLee und meiner einer
> Wie: Watfischen
> Köder: Kingtrout, Möre Silda
> Wasser: 2° C
> Luft: 8°C
> Wind:2-3 SW
> Was: 2x 48, 1x46, 1x56 (meine Erste), 4 Mefos im Drill verloren
> sonstiges: teilweise jeder fünfte Wurf ein Anfasser, ab halb zehn kam ein riesiger Kraut und Dreckgürtel an die Küste...also was so alles im Wasser schwimmt #d


 

#h ..erst einmal ein dickes petri !!!!!!!!
....mir wollte am wochende ,d.h. samstag und sonntag in meschendorf nichts gelingen...kein anfasser ...nicht`s:c :c :c :c ,aber schön war`s trotzdem  ...schöne regenbogen |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri (komplette).

petri oliver


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 02.04.06 6:30 - 16:30Uhr
Wer: Henne, Bulli, Freelander und ich 
Wie: Watfischen und BB
Köder: Spöket, Hansen Flash, Salty usw.....
Wasser: 4° C
Luft: 8°C
Wind:2-3 SW, teilweise fast windstill
Wetter: morgens Sonne und blauer Himmel später dann bedeckt und abends Dauerregen
Fisch: Bulli 2x silber 46 und 70 cm und 1x 48 cm Dorsch! *Henne seine ALLER ERSTE MEFO SEINES ANGLERDASEINS mit stolzen 49 cm!!! *Freelander 1x 0 Fisch und ich 1x Mefokontakt und 1x 48 cm Dorsch vom BB...
Bemerkung: FOTOS kommen morgen! #6#6#6


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin,

hier mal die Daten vom 31.03. - 01.04.

Wann: 31.03.06 13:00 20:00Uhr
Wer: AndreasB und meine Wenigkeit
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket und Salty (Lieblingsköder   )
Wasser: 2-4° C
Luft: 8°C
Wind: West
Wetter: bedeckt, extremst windig mit Ohrsausen-Garantie!

Andi legte nach ca 10 Würfen mit einer gefärbten Meefo los, danach war erstmal funktstille für ca 45 min.
Danach konnte ich mit einer 47er blitzblanken Meefo vorlegen. Die zweite war nach Augenmass zu klein und wurde released. Meine dritte Meefo hatte ebenfalls ca das gleiche Grösse wie meine erste für diesen Tag.
Danach fing ich meine bisher Grösste mit genau 68cm. Der Drill war "geil" , ein paar Minuten durfte ich schon drillen, interessanter Weise ist diese Meefo nicht aus dem Wasser gesprungen. Meine Kleineren waren dafür umso sprungfreudiger .
Mehrere Kescherversuche gingen daneben, immer wieder neue Fluchten.
Als sie dann doch im Kescher lag, gabs n kleinen Freuden-"yeah" und geballte Faust, ein dickes Tier! 
Habe zuerst alle meine Natürköder durchs Salzwasser gejagt und bin später auf Extremfarben umgestiegen. Auf weiss und orange-schwarz haben sie letztendlich alle gebissen.

Andi ging diesesmal leer aus, worauf wir beschlossen, am nächsten Tag  01.04. nochmals loszuziehen. 
Beste Bedingungen, fast Ententeich, aber nix, absolut gar nix!! Später tummelten sich knapp 20 Angler auf dem Abschnitt! 

Hier mal n paar Bilders






Warum ich Einzelhaken verwende!










What a beast 





greez locke


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Locke , ne 68er ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



genial, Glückwunsch #6 #6, was fürn Fisch.

Gernot #h


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

HI,

@Locke: ich sach einfach nur: *BÄM!*  #6


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin zusammen!

Heute hat's auch bei mir zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr gescheppert!
Nachdem ich gestern nen Fisch long-line released habe, fand (vielleicht der gleiche) heute den Weg in den Kescher.
Die Daten: 50cm, 2 1/4 Pfund, gebissen auf Gladsax und hat sich im Drill gewehrt wie ein Tiger...
Achja, und er hat einfach köstlich geschmeckt!


----------



## Laggo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moinsen,

War Samstag auch wieder los, konnte über den Tag verteilt mehrere kurze Anfasser verbuchen, aber so richtig zupacken wollten Sie nicht|uhoh: 
Eine konnte ich aber doch noch überlisten, zwar Katerogie Kindergarten aber trotzdem ein hübsches Tierchen#6 
Das war schon die 4. diese Jahr, langsam wirds unheimlich, der Fluch ist abgelegt#6 #6 #6 

Gruß 

Laggo


----------



## Broder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallo Kollegen - respekt an Locke - schöner Fisch 

zur Zeit geht es nicht sehr gut - Wasser ist noch zu kalt, Foto hat leider nicht geklappt - stell das hier in aktuelle Fänge :q 

Ich war eine Woche angeln jetzt wieder zurück - hat es jetzt mal nach nur 5 Jahren mit ner großen geklappt bei mir sowas ist 1 mal nachgelaufen und hat sich mal mit nem Sprung verabschiedet doch fangen war bisher nich !
 - überglücklich - 
das war am Montag, ein Rogner 70 cm / 7,5 ib und dann gab es noch 48iger in den Tagen darauf - sonst nix Fische hatte leere Mägen - kann nur besser werden der Traumfisch hat die doch ansonsten magere Woche versüßt |wavey:

ok 

das ganze lief so ab : übliches gezackel an der Rute - "oha Fisch drann" = Bremse auf 

(vorher gab es schon ein paar Anfasser aber kein Grund sich ernsthafte Hoffnungen zu machen) - so weiter 

also da es recht hecktisch an der Rute schüttelte,  ging isch lieber mal von ner Forelle aus und hielt die Rute mal mit lockerem Handgeleng am gestrecken Arm um die Schläge abzufangen - ist ja geflecht drauf ((muß man ja in dem Moment dran denken ))-- ( geiler Tip den hat hier einer mal im AB geschieben, weiß leider nicht mehr wer - ist auch egal ) ....also weiter

 dann weit draußen gab es ein weißen Kreis aus Schaum und Gischt im tiefblauen Wasser an der Oberfläche, 
da war es klar -- Forelle !!!- ok da kam schon Freude auf, ich dachte "dann 
mal langsam und locker heranführen" und es kamen natürlich ausgerechnet jetzt, echt!..- die fiesesten höchsten Dampferwellen der letzten drei Stunden aber egal sag ich mal, denn mit denn die Wellen führen - spühlen den Fisch der an der Oberfläche kämpft zu mir dachte ich mir und blieb cool - und so war es auch allerdings konnte ich diesen Fisch in seiner vollen Breite zum ersten mal in der Welle sehen - die Silderflanke blitzte auf und ( der F. wird ja im Wasser um ein Drittel vergrößert !!!) könnt ihr euch diesen Anblick vorstellen .... ?? und was ich gefühlt habe in dem Moment ...?? ich glaube einige von euch schon  ja dann sauste dieser Riesen noch mit ca 10 Fluchten von etwa 20 - 30 Metern ( Bremse war recht stramm eingestellt um müde zu machen ) über die Sandbank - ich führte den Brocken ins Flache endlich und packt ihn mit beiden Händen - lies die Rute samt Twin P in Bach plumpsen - Keschern war mir zu riskant bei dem Silberbaren ....


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Der Vater meiner Freundin war am WE auf Fehmarn. Er hatte gestern morgen einen Anfasser erster Güte. Direkt unter der Rutenspitze stieg eine von mind. 80cm ein. Nach vier fünf Kopfschlägen ist sie dann leider auch schon wieder ausgestiegen:v . Gegen Mittag konnte er noch eine von 61cm überlisten


----------



## Broder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Na dann muß ich wohl doch ein Foto dranhängen sonst glaubt es mir wohl keiner oder 






ernsthaft angebandelt puhh das hat geklappt !


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Glückwunsch an die Silberfänger ! #6
schönes Ding Locke :m


----------



## gerstmichel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann muß ich wohl doch ein Foto dranhängen sonst glaubt es mir wohl keiner oder


 
Die hast du doch auf'm Fischmarkt gekauft... 

Glückwusch, mein Lieber!!:q 

Hätt ich auch gerne in Kürze...#c


----------



## berko

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

|wavey: 
Auf Rügen war am W.E. wenig los! Ich möcht mich hier aber auch mal lesen also:

Ort: Ostsee bei Dranske (Buhnenfelder ca 2m Tiefe)
Zeit: 2.4./ 17,30Uhr
Wetter: SW Stärke 3-4, Niesel, 11 Grad
Köder: Gladsax 27g, Orange-Kupfer
Fang: 1 untermaßige Mefo (41cm)

Trotz Top Wetter hatten wir das ganze Wochenende (ca 7 Stunden nur Werfen und Einholen!! 4 verschiedene Stellen probiert) keinen weiteren Biß und konnten auch keinen anderen erfolgreichen Angler ausmachen 

Petri! Berko


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Jo, auch von mir ein digges PETRI!

Wann: Gestern 12:30-16:00Uhr
Wer: Coast-Hunter, Thorsten und meine Wenigkeit
Wo: Brotdener Ufer
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket kinetic Hansen Flash
Wasser: ca 3° C
Luft: 9°C
Wind: West / süd west zwischen 2 und 3 bft
Wetter: bedeckt, vereinzelte schauer

Ausser 2 -3 Anfassern gab es leider kaum Bewegung im Wasser (nachdem Freitag Flo so zugeschlagen hat  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73319&page=5 ) was etwas enttäuschend war:c 

Aber es geht weiter#6 

Güsse 
Mirco


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

thx folks! 

Petri Broder #6 schönes Gerät! 

Gruss Locke


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ Locke und Broder |schild-g |schild-g  und #r  vor den Brocken. Das ist ja der Hammer. Ich will auch wieder los :c


----------



## mika

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/6348/mefo27tg.jpg

http://img86.*ih.us/img86/8400/mefo17jf.jpg

Hallo Boardies, bei mir war am Wochenende ne Menge auf Rügen los, nördlich von Dranske habe ich am 1. April (kein Scherz) 3 schöne Fische erwischt, ein mittelmaßiger stieg aus! Die Mefos waren 70 / 61 / 45 cm lang und ca. 3 /2,5/ 0.9 kg schwer und meine allerersten Mefos überhaupt!!! Der Tag war ideal: bedeckt, leicht trübes Wasser, lauer Wind aus SW, kaum Kraut und warme Aussentemperatur. Ich habe hier auf dem Board super Tips bekommen und wollte mal Danke sagen!!!

Datum: 01.04.06
Ort: bei Dranske / Rügen (mit Wathose)
Uhrzeit: 17 / 18 / 19 Uhr
Längen: 70 / 61 / 45 cm
Gewichte: ca. 3 / 2.5 /0.9 kg
Köder: Spro Silber 18 gr. / Hansen Grej 12 gr. rot /schwarz 
Temp.: Luft 11 Grad / Wasser ca. 4 Grad
Wind: 2-3 SW

Meine beiden anderen Mitstreiter hatten leider keinen Rupf, ein anderer Angler den ich traf fing morgens bei Schwarbe eine 50er, bei Drewoldke wurde ein 98er Lachs beim Waten seiner Aussage nach gefangen. Am Sonntag haben wir es ohne Erfolg bei Vitt und Varnkevitz probiert. Dort trafen wir einen Angler dem dort gerade eine "dicke" Ausgestiegen ist, dort hatte es jedoch extrem viel Gras und der Wind frischte bei unserer Ankunft gegen 14 Uhr stark auf. Bei Nobbin lief anscheinend auch wenig, dort war es wie in Vitt den ganzen Tag sehr windig.

WAS FÜR EIN WOCHENENDE


----------



## Trout-Reload

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann muß ich wohl doch ein Foto dranhängen sonst glaubt es mir wohl keiner oder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ernsthaft angebandelt puhh das hat geklappt !



Mönsch Broder. Geiler Fisch da am Bändsel. Fetter Glückwunsch ! 

Gruß


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

boah Mika,
fättes Petri!!!
#6 für die stattlichen Grössen und das fürs erste mal! Sauber gemacht.

Gruss Locke


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin Mika |wavey: 

Was ist das denn #d |supergri 
Die ersten Meerforellen und dann gleich so abräumen ? #r #r #r 
|schild-g  zum erfolgreichen 1. April.Den wirst Du so schnell nicht vergessen oder ?
Schön, dass Du jetzt weisst, was das "Meerforellenfieber" ist


----------



## Broder

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Danke liebe Mefogemeinde 

@Mika - Mefovirus !!!... jetzt bist Du auch infiziert - ich sag ja entweder man fängt gleich solche oder braucht ewig dafür :q bei mir waren es 5 jahre - Anfängerglück hatte ich gleich beim ersten Versuch damals ne Rainbowtrout 53 cm ja aber eigentlich bin ich ganz froh das ich mich langsam an das Thema  70cm rangemacht habe sonst wärs einfach zu krass aber es gibt ja noch größere und schwerere |supergri ! Nur denk jetzt nicht das ist immer so |uhoh: #d


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moinsen Leute,

@ Hocicio und FreeLee #r und |schild-g   meiner seits.
Glückwunsch zur ersten Mefo Chris.

Nun hoffe ich dass der Knoten bei euch geplatzt ist und 
beim nächsten gemeinsammen Tripp gibet erstmal ne lecker Pilsette#g 

Der Kescher macht auch bei dir eine sehr gute Figur :m 



Auch Petri zu den anderen Fängern....


----------



## Byron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: Heute 16.30 - 20.15 Uhr
Wo: Ostseeküste NWM
Wasser: ca. 3°C, klar
Luft: 8°C, bewölkt
Wind: W 4
Köder: Snaps, Jensen Tobi
Fisch: 50 cm - 1,6 kg, 2 Mefo's bei'm Sprung verloren


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				mika schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mefos waren 70 / 61 / 45 cm lang und ca. 3 /2,5/ 0.9 kg schwer und meine *allerersten Mefos überhaupt*!!!Ich habe hier auf dem Board super Tips bekommen und wollte mal Danke sagen!!!



von sonem Einstand träumen bestimmt alle  ! #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ich sach ja frühaufsteher haben mehr vom Leben  :q 

Wann : Heute 6 - 8 Uhr
Wetter : Erst Windstill und leicht bewölkt , zum schluß ca. stärke 2-3 aus West und Hagel + Regen .
Wo : Kieler Förde
Womit : Spöket  Silber/Kupfer , Spöket Blau/silber/pink
Was : 1 Mefo ca. 35 (releast) , 1 Mefo 57 cm 

Bemerkung : Die Fische hingen beide am silber / Kupfernen Spöki , auf den tuffigen hatte ich nur 3 Anfasser .


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

am 2.4. 
Flügge / Fehmarn von 7.15 bis 14.00 uhr
jeweils eine 45er (snap) , 56er (möre silda) und 70er (spöket).
eine 36er schwimmt wieder und drei konnten sich selbst wieder befreien.
kleines bild gibts hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1105193#105193


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Petri mein Lieber.
Saubere Arbeit am frühen Morgen.#6 
Wie mir scheint sind die Heringe da, denn das scheint deinen Köder zu reflektieren.

Ich hoffe wir hören heute Abend auch noch was von einem Spätfang???:q


----------



## fischersfritz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

an kochtoppangler,mein glückwunsch!,
sag mal angels du vom ufer aus oder hast du die beim watfischen erwischt,denn ich war auch schon in kitzeberg,mönkeberg und da ist schlecht vom ufer aus


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				fischersfritz schrieb:
			
		

> an kochtoppangler,mein glückwunsch!,
> sag mal angels du vom ufer aus oder hast du die beim watfischen erwischt,denn ich war auch schon in kitzeberg,mönkeberg und da ist schlecht vom ufer aus



würde ich so nicht ausdrücken... an den besagten stellen ist es sehr uhrzeitabhängig...
bspl. kitzeberg: bist du frühzeitig an diesem ort bevor die erste herde angler ins wasser fällt, kann das angeln unter land sehr erfolgreich sein...

mfg

haeck


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich so nicht ausdrücken... an den besagten stellen ist es sehr uhrzeitabhängig...
> bspl. kitzeberg: bist du frühzeitig an diesem ort bevor die erste herde angler ins wasser fällt, kann das angeln unter land sehr erfolgreich sein...
> 
> mfg
> 
> haeck



Moin Haeck!

Erzähl das mal Maik, damit er endlich mal silber fängt. Der jammert mir fast täglich die Ohren voll, dass alle fangen nur er nicht :q:m!!! Guide ihm mal anständig.....:q


----------



## priezel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger,
ich bin neu hier im Board, habe aber schon etwas länger mitgelesen und von den vielen Tips hier profitiert.
Ich wollte eigentlich mit einer Fangmeldung hier im Board starten, habe aber in den letzten Wochen nicht einen Fisch gefangen. Jetzt ist der Knoten aber geplatzt.
Meerforelle 72 cm, 5,3 kg und blitzeblank, gefangen auf einen Hansen Fight in schwarz/rot. War ein toller Drill mit zwei super Sprüngen.


----------



## Kleber88

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Petri dat is ein schöner Fisch.
Hast du Bilder ????????????


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich so nicht ausdrücken... an den besagten stellen ist es sehr uhrzeitabhängig...
> bspl. kitzeberg: bist du frühzeitig an diesem ort bevor die erste herde angler ins wasser fällt, kann das angeln unter land sehr erfolgreich sein...
> 
> mfg
> 
> haeck



So in etwa das gleiche hab ich ihm auch per PN geschrieben :m 

Aber wie macht ihr das alle mit den Ü70 Mefos ?!?!
Ich wär schon froh mal ne Ü60er zu erwischen ...


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Haeck!
> 
> Erzähl das mal Maik, damit er endlich mal silber fängt. Der jammert mir fast täglich die Ohren voll, dass alle fangen nur er nicht :q:m!!! Guide ihm mal anständig.....:q



...der kennt mitlerweile die besten hotspots i.d. kieler förde...
aber nüscht, is wie verhext sobald ich mit ihm an der küste aufkreuz...:q :q :q  

mfg

haeck


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Dann lass ihn mal alleine los, damit der Bann gebrochen ist und ich das Gejammer nicht mehr hören muss.......:q. Mit mir will er ja nicht los.......:m


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ Nordlicht

Auch von mir |schild-g |schild-g  und Petri Heil zum tollen Fang. Da weiss ich ja, welches Köder ich für den 13ten und 14ten April mitnehmen muss


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Soooooo Männers..... Jetzt kommen endlich der Bericht und die Fotos vom 02.04.2006!

Die letzten Male hatte ich Bulli und Henne zum Mefoangeln mitgenommen. Beide waren auch schon sehr oft alleine los, aber leider konnten beide noch keine Mefo fangen. Ich wusste, dass die beiden irgendwann zum Fisch kommen oder der Fisch zu den beiden..... Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch leider noch kein Glück. Aber für mich zählte, dass die beiden endlich ihr erstes Silber verhaften! Wir deckten uns alle mit neuen Blinkern und Wobblern ein. Die Geldbörse schrie und weinte gerade zu...... Ich hoffe, dass meine Maus das hier nicht liest :q! Naja...... Letzte Woche konnte Bulli schon sein erstes 53iger Silber verhaften. Das fing schon gut an. Jetzt am letzten WE wollten wir es noch einmal wissen. Wir fuhren zu einer Stelle, wo wir wussten, dass dort einige Forellen gefangen wurden. Das Wetter spielte auch super mit. Morgens um 6:30 Uhr trafen wir uns alle auf dem Parkplatz. Wir rödelten und scherzten und machten uns langsam gegen 7:00 Uhr auf den Weg. Mein Bruder Freelander, der die Fotos machte, kam einige Stunden später nach, Danke noch mal für das Shooting #6! Hassu jut gemacht :q! Wir gingen und gingen...... bis endlich der ersehnte Platz vor uns war. Überall schöne Versteckmöglichkeiten und allerhand Kleingetier im Tang! Wir stiefelten langsam ins Wasser. Die ersten Würfe waren noch nervös . Nach 45 min kam von Bulli: "Ich hab eineee....!" Und tatsächlich..... Schon zeigte sich die Flosse. Nach kurzem Drill und 1-2 kleinen Fluchten lag eine schöne 46iger im Kescher! Die freude war groß und wir wurden noch nervöser, weil wir wussten, dass noch mehr gehen könnte, da es noch sehr früh war! Schnell war der Fisch versorgt und wir standen wieder im Wasser. Es tat sich aber leider nichts mehr an der Stelle. Mein Bruder kam dann irgendwann daher gestiefelt und beglückwünschte Bulli! Wir fischten noch ne gute Stunde an diesem Platz aber es tat sich dennoch nichts. Wir wanderten dann weiter und weiter. Wir schauten immer wieder aufs Wasser, ob eine steigende zu sehen war, aber Fehlanzeige. Dann kamen wir wieder an eine erfolgsversprechende Stelle...... 20-30 Würfe aber nichts geschah. Ich warf dann irgendwann sehr weit in Richtung Horizont und schaute nach rechts am Ufer entlang, mit der Hoffnung, dass irgendwo eine Mefo steigt. Ich sah nichts und schaute über meine Rutenspitze. Der Köder war noch sehr weit draussen. Ein paar Sekunden später bekam ich einen höllischen Schrecken! Eine gut 80iger stieg in VOLLER Länge keine 6 m vor MIR aus dem Wasser. Wahrscheinlich erschrack die Mefo, weil sie meine Schnur sah oder mit ihr in Kontakt kam :r:r:r..... Ich schaute Bulli an. Ich konnte nichts sagen. Er schaute mich an... Wir beide nur: "BOOOAAAAHH  ALTER SCHWEDE!" Die Blinker flogen und flogen, aber sie war weg! Wir hatten beide gleichzeitig zum richtigen Moment zur richtigen Stelle geschaut. Er konnte sie auch in voller Länge sehen. Ich hatte GÄNSEHAUT! Sie erschien uns noch leicht angefärbt und was ersichtlich war in diesem sehr kurzen Augenblick... sie sah noch recht schlank aus! Also nichts für den OFEN! Sowas hatte ich noch nie erlebt.... Ich war völlig fertig... Naja es half nichts und wir machten weiter...... Es dauerte keine 10 min und von Bulli kam: "Ich hab eine....!" Ich schaute und sah den Fisch. Für mich sah der Fisch im ersten Augenblick nicht sehr groß aus.... Also fischte ich gemütlich weiter. Henne, der genau neben ihm stand, holte seinen Köder ein und ging ein Stück zur Seite, da der Fisch gute Fluchten machte. Ich wunderte mich, warum das alles so lange dauerte. Ich schaute wieder hin und dachte immer noch, dass der Fisch nicht so groß sei. Allerhöchstens 60 cm..... :q Bulli setzte nach 5 min den ersten Kescherversuch an. Der misslang, weil die Mefo wieder abzog. Jetzt wurde ich auch nervös und holte meinen Köder ein. Ich ging langsam auf Bulli und Henne zu. Ich drücke Henne meine Rute in die Hand. Ich nahm meinen Kescher. Bulli sagte: "Kescher die bitte mal....." Ich ging gaaanz langsam an Bulli vorbei und blieb stehen. Die Mefo kam auf mich zu. DA SAH ICH ERST WAS DAS FÜR EIN TIER WAR! Ich setzte den Kescher an und sie glitt einfach nur aalglatt rein! Was für ein LÖWE!!! Wir gingen zügig aus dem Wasser. Wir schauten uns an und kullerten mit den Augen!!! WAS FÜR EINE GRANATE! Der Jubelschrei war groß. Eine strich 70iger silberblank lag vor uns. Bulli versorgte sie. Ich freute mich richtig für ihn! Super Einstand... In 3 Tagen 3 Mefos#6! Henne freute sich auch über diesen Klopper, aber ein wenig neidisch waren wir schon... Ist ja klar, wenn man noch nichts gefangen hatte. Naja wir gingen wieder ins Wasser und arbeiteten weitern. Nach guten 45 min kam endlich das langersehnte "ICH HABE EINE JAAAA....!" von Henne... Er hatte endlich seine erste Mefo am Haken..... Ich wurde noch nervöser als Henne, da er leider schon vor Wochen 2 Mefos im Drill verlor. Ich drückte ihm so sehr die Daumen, dass er sie bekommt. Die Mefos sprang einige Male mit kräftigen Sprüngen aus dem Wasser. Ich hoffte, dass der Drilling gut saß! Ich merkte, dass Henne ein wenig fickerig wurde und ich ging mit meinem Kescher zu Henne. Sie war nicht weit weg von mir und ich kescherte sie. Wir tanzten im Wasser fast einen WALZER vor Freude. Die riiiiiesen laute Erleichterung von Henne hörte man bestimmt 5 km weit! Er versorgte sie fachmännisch und hielt dann tatsächlich sein ersten SILBER in den Händen mit stolzen 49 cm!!!! Bulli freute sich auch tierisch über Hennes Fang... Der Bann war gebrochen..... Nach einigen Zigaretten und zittrigen Händen machten wir weiter. Ich hatte noch einen guten Anfasser, aber konnte ihn nicht verwerten! Freelander und ich blieben ohne Fisch, aber wir freuten uns mit den beiden Mefoanfängern so sehr, dass unser Nicht-Fangerfolg nicht sonderlich schlimm war. 

Jungs wenn ich euch weiterhin guiden darf, dann lasst auch mal was für mich übrig ....

Hier die Fotos.....


Henne´s 49iger

http://img439.*ih.us/img439/9554/henneserstemefo49iger1ox.jpg

Bulli´s 70iger rund 46iger 

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/7516/46igerund70iger9gf.jpg

Bulli mit 70 cm puren SILBER

http://img439.*ih.us/img439/2497/70iger8vk.jpg

Und ich durfte dann noch Bulli´s 46iger auf´s Bild bringen.... Die dreisten 3.....

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/8539/diedreisten34ya.jpg


----------



## Bulli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Cool geschrieben #r 
Und danke das wir mit dir angeln durften du Guide du :g


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Immer wieder gerne Burn #6#6#6. Aber nun muss ich mich ja an Deine Fersen heften. Du fängst ja Fisch ich nicht :q:q:q


----------



## symphy

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Cooler Bericht Dennis ,weiter so ...................#6

Euch beiden Petri von mir zu den tollen Fängen !!!#6


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Geil Dennis #6 #6 
gut geschrieben.


Gernot |wavey:


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Echt goil Jungs.
Ich freu mich für euch.
Dennis das wird noch was mit dir.
Ich freue mich auch schon auf das nächste Mal.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

#6 

feiner Bericht Dennis und gaaanz feine Fische #6


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Jetzt seit ihr endlich "richtige Küstenjungs"....  
Super,Jungs !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Brumm

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Schön geschriebener Bericht und natürlich noch schönere Fische.:m  Herzlichen Glückwunsch.|wavey:


----------



## Louis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hey, Bulli...


...nach dem Dorschprinz auf der Mille nun auch noch der Mefokönig von Holstein, oder was. Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.|wavey: 


Louis


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Echt goil Jungs.
> Ich freu mich für euch.
> Dennis das wird noch was mit dir.
> Ich freue mich auch schon auf das nächste Mal.



Ändy... Du weißt doch, dass sich ein 0€-Guide zurückhält und dann alleine zuschlägt :q *scherz*

Ich hoffe, dass wir die Tage noch mal zusammen loskönnen und dann bleibt das BB im Auto!#6


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Schöner Bericht und super Bilder,da bekommt sofort lust auf Mefo angeln,zu Ostern bin ich auch endlich wieder an der Küste.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Freut mich sehr, dass euch der Bericht gefallen hat #6#6#6. Ist zwar sehr lang geworden, aber ich denke, der Bericht spiegelt unser Erlebnis wieder!


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ämm,endlich mal ein Guide der anderen den vortritt läßt   und die anderen nicht nur zugucken läßt.#6


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo:Küste Sh Marienleuchte und Dahmeshöved
Wann: 03.04. und 04.04.06 jeweils um 19 UHr
wer: Am Montag war ich mit Hornhechteutin los gestern allein.
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Falkfish Thor 18g blau-grün- silber
Wasser: War da.
Luft: Kalt°C
Wind:2-3 SW
Was: In zwei Tagen genau zwei Bisse. Eine 43er und eine 45er, beide blitzeblank und den Köder bis zu Anschlag genommen. Im Magen der ersten befand sich ein Tobs. 

Habe ich jetzt 3 Fische gefangen?


----------



## meerforelle 33

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin 
War am Montag auf Fehmarn hab eine meerfoelle von 45 cen. gefangen.


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

So Für alle, die noch nicht drüber gestolpert sind hier unsere Leipziger Allerlei- Fänge vom Wochenende auf Als.Kliggggg
Beste Grüße


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Jepp - Sylverpasi #6 

Tolles Guiding hast Du da gemacht und einen tollen Bericht abgliefert #6 
Ich hätte es natürlich schön gefunden, einen "pasitypischen" Satz für die Boardferkelwahl zu finden  

Aber nach so einem tollen Bericht gelobe ich feierlich, Dich für das erste Halbjahr in Ruhe zu lassen :m


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ich hab peinlichst drauf geachtet, dass mir so eine grobe Fahrlässigkeit nicht unterläuft GERADE wegen DIR, weil Du mich ja so gerne anscheissst! :m:q....


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Nur zu deinem Schutze dies ist, junger Pasiwan - äääh - Padavan  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, welche Fliegenmuster auf Mefo zur Zeit am besten sind. Ich würd gerne mal ne Mefo auf Fliege fangen.


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Geil Dennis #6 #6
> gut geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Gernot |wavey:


 
Jau,das finde ich auch,vielleicht liest ja irgendwann mal jemand von einer renomierten Anglerfachzeitschrift deine Berichte hier im Board und macht dich zum Newcommer-Redakteur in einer solchen.
Ausser schreiben kannst Du ja auch noch angeln.#6
Das nennt man dann, "Hobby zum Beruf "machen! 
Gruß
Marc#6


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, welche Fliegenmuster auf Mefo zur Zeit am besten sind. Ich würd gerne mal ne Mefo auf Fliege fangen.



moin pasi,

meinen glückwunsch zu deinen grandiosen fängen...#6 

juletrae, mickey finn, polar magnus, magnus, div. garnelen imitationen, 
black muddler für die nächte...

mfg

haeck


----------



## Juletrae

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@Sylverpasi

Zur zeit kannst du alles nehmen was nach Garnele, Tangläufer, Tobiasfisch etc. aussieht. Also alles was so an Nährtieren im Kraut und im Tang rumfleucht. N versuch mit ner Borstenwurm-Imitation kann auf keinen fall schaden. Die sollten diesen Monat irgendwann laichen. An denen fressen sich die Mefos dann richtig schön rund.
Um ein paar Namen zu nennen: Magnus, Polar Magnus, Mysis, Fyggi, Wooly Bugger, Borsteorm ... oder mal was dranhängen was richtig viel spiel hat und richtig reizt. Mein Favorit: die Juletrae oder Flash No. 9 

Gruss|wavey:


----------



## Juletrae

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ups da war einer schneller. Macht nix|rolleyes


----------



## havkat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin Dennis!

Naaa sauuubäär! #6

So is recht! 

Der Guide hat sich vornehm zurückzuhalten und ist für´s Landen und Abhaken der Beute und für´s in Szene setzen von Fang und Fänger zuständig. 


Manchmal......


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Danke für die Fliegenmuster #6#6#6.... Ich werd mir ein paar besorgen! 

@Haeck.... Ich bin leider Schneider.... Die anderen beiden haben zugeschlagen ....


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Dennis!
> 
> Naaa sauuubäär! #6
> 
> So is recht!
> 
> Der Guide hat sich vornehm zurückzuhalten und ist für´s Landen und Abhaken der Beute und für´s in Szene setzen von Fang und Fänger zuständig.
> 
> 
> Manchmal......




Ja manchmal... Jetzt bin ich dran :q:q:q


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hey Jungs,

bei mir hat's auch endlich geklappt, siehe hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74087

Hab vor Freude den halbe Strand zusammengebrüllt ;->


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Dickes Petri Kurzer zum SILBER #6#6#6#6.... Total klasse!


----------



## Kurzer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Petri Dank! War auch wirklich Klasse! Auch Dir nen dickes Petri! Schöne Fische!

So stelle ich mir nen Saisonauftakt vor! ;->

Schöne Grüße an die Küste!


----------



## meeresangelspezi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Schönen abend,

würd gern morgen nach Rerik und mein Glück auf Meerforelle probieren, jedoch kommt der Wind mit 4-5 Windstärken frontal von vorne.
Meint Ihr ein Versuch lohnt???
Will nämlich nich 100 km umsonst fahren.


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

ui welche Richtung kommt er denn genau?


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Petri allen glücklichen Fängern und allen, denen est noch bevor steht.

Bin die Woche nach Ostern mit meinem Bruder in der Ecke Geltinger Bucht bis Schlei. Gibt es für die Gegend 1-2 Hinweise, wo wir unser Bananaboot längs treiben lassen können mit einer gewissen Fangchance? Ich will Euch nicht Eure Hotspots aus dem Kreuz leiern, sondern die 800 km von Karlsruhe nicht nur der Heringe wegen machen. Vielleicht klappts ja mal mit einer maßigen oder gar einer massigen...

Merci vorab


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@acipenser

unterschätz die ostsee und auch mit einschränkungen auch die schlei nicht.

das bananaboot ist imho dafür völlig untauglich und
bei diesen wassertemperaturen z.zt. lebensgefährlich.


----------



## meeresangelspezi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Für´s Wochende ist Süd - Südwest 4-5 angesagt.
Oder ist Wind von der Seite bzw. von hinten besser?(Kühlungsborn)


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

bei Süd gehts in Rerik noch sehr gut bei Sw hast ihn schon von der Seite. Ich würd auf jeden fall erstmal Rerik probieren und wenn es zu doll ist fährst nach Meschendorf / Rieden / Kühlungsborn oder Wittenbeck da hast du dann auf jeden Fall noch gute Angelbedingungen!


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Meeresangelspezi, falls du noch hier bist, den Rieden kannst du vergessen, weil kein Schutz durch die Steilküste von hinten ist. Meschendorf am Campingplatz und links weg könnte klappen. Du hast aber ein Problem mit den Wellen, sie sind zu hoch zum Blinkern. Die Unterströmung wird zu stark, der Blinker treibt nach rechts weg. Außerdem kommt der Wind heute von vorn, NW.
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Warnemuende.htm

Bei Wellenhöhe 02 wird es schon anstrengend, draußen sieht man die Kämme brechen.


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

naja Rieden rechts vom Schießberg geht auch bei solchen Winden, kann man schön die Bugspitzenkante abfischen! 
Heiligendam, Nienhagen oder Elmenhorst geht sonst auch noch  einfach mal kucken.


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallo,
wir fahren nächsten Montag hoch an die Ostsee, zum einen um den Heringen nachzustellen(die noch nicht beißen), zum Anderen um den Mefos in der Geltinger Bucht nachzustellen. Letztes Jahr hat das auch geklappt.|wavey: 

Was die Köder angeht, bin ich ein spazialist. Haben uns einige Flakfish "Thor" in 22-25 Gramm geholt und einige Spökets in 28 Gramm uns auffälligen Farben. Reicht das aus oder brauchen wir vielleicht andere Köder bzw. Gewichte?|kopfkrat 

Rute ist bei uns beiden die Balzer Matrix MX9 und die Rolle ne Shimano Stradic 4000FA, Schnur ist auf der einen Spule ne 17er Fireline und auf der anderen ne 0,06er Whiplash.

Was müsste ich noch unbedingt haben??

Vielen Dank vorab für eure sicherlich weiterhelfenden Antworten#6


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ui, wollte eigentlich schreiben "Bei den Ködern bin ich *kein *Spazialist!, Sorry!!:v 

Dann mal her mit euren Tips....


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

cooler Bericht Sylverpasi ! #6
man - was juckt es mir in den Fingern !!!!   |bla:


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Gruß nach Harsewinkel, ich würde sagen es ist gut so. Obwohl die Fireline ganz schön dick ist, 12er oder 15er wäre besser. Mit dem Thor habe ich meine letzte Mefo gefangen. Die 28g Spökis sind mir allerdings zu bullig.


----------



## meeresangelspezi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Danke für eure Tipps,

werde aber wohl doch erst morgen mein Glück probieren.

Zwischen Rerik und Meschendorf ist das Wasser meiner Meinung nach doch am tiefsten und "steinigsten" oder liege ich da falsch?
Müsste doch was gehen.


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin!
Ich war Dienstag und Mittwoch mit meinem Kumpel Rudi (Nichtboardie) an der Küste. Die Fakten:

3.4.:
Wo: WH
Wann 18.00 bis 20.30
Was: Fliegenfischen mit Watbüx
Köder: orange Schwebegarnelen, Bratpfannenfüller, Polasrmagnus (alles was auffällt)
Wetter: West 4 zunehmend 5-6, wolkig, Schauer, Lufttemp 5° fallend
Wasser: 4° (lt. BSH), leichte Welle, leichte Trübung
Fang: Nix, auch nix gesehen bei den anderen 6 oder 7 Anglern (nachmittags waren lt. Aussage eines Kollegen 4 Stück gelandet worden)

4.4.
Wo: vormittags und mittags Heiligenhafen am Klärwerk, Nachmittags und Abends Staberhuk
Was: Spinn- und Fliegenfischen mit Watbüx
Köder: Alles durch was da war...
Wetter: West bis Nordwest 5-6, abends abnehmend 4, morgens noch wolkig, zum Abend hin schöner Sonnenschein, Lufttemp um 5°
Wasser: 3-4° (lt. BSH), leichte bis mäßige Trübung, mäßige Welle
Fang: Nix, kein Anfasser, kein Zupfer, nicht mal ein Dorsch abends. In Staberhuk konnten wir bei etlichen Anglern 1 Forelle weit in den 60ern und einen Dorsch von ca. 4 Pfund bewundern, in Heiligenhafen hatte von den Leuten, die wir trafen keiner was.


Resümee:
Es war trotz Nichtfangens eine nette Tour mit abendlichem Fliegentüdeln und vielen netten Klönsnacks am Strand. Leider hatte wohl der Temperaturrückgang der letzten Tage den Mefos den Appetit verdorben. Die Strände, die wir aufgrund der Windverhältnisse fischen konnten, waren auch nicht unbedingt meine Lieblingsstrände für die Frühjahrsfischerei.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## meeresangelspezi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

...ach ja ich vergaß.

Wollte mir neue Schnur zu legen.(Watangeln auf Meerforelle) 
Entweder, oder, Ihr seit gefragt.

Spiderwire 0,14mm (10,2kg) oder 0,12mm (7,1 kg)?

Farbe: moosgrün oder neongelb?

Bedanke mich schon mal für die freundlichen Hinweise.


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

power pro!


----------



## gerstmichel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Petri zu den Fängen.:m 

Ich möchte euch aber warnen::g 

Übermorgen ist WE und dann hab ich bis Ostern Urlaub#v .

Ich habe jetzt seit Jannuar, angefangen bei -10°, meine Wurfübungen absolviert.|znaika: 

Jetzt greife ich an #: .

Bleibt also zu Hause, es lohnt nicht mehr an die Küste zu kommen, was man da fangen kann liegt dann schon in meiner Truhe, oder hängt gerade an meinem Galgen. :m 

Man sieht sich...


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> cooler Bericht Sylverpasi ! #6
> man - was juckt es mir in den Fingern !!!!   |bla:



Danke!!! Mir juckt es ganz wo anders bei dem Gedanken, weil ich um 15 Uhr im feuchtem stehe.....:q:q:q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				meeresangelspezi schrieb:
			
		

> ...ach ja ich vergaß.
> 
> Wollte mir neue Schnur zu legen.(Watangeln auf Meerforelle)
> Entweder, oder, Ihr seit gefragt.
> 
> Spiderwire 0,14mm (10,2kg) oder 0,12mm (7,1 kg)?
> 
> Farbe: moosgrün oder neongelb?
> 
> Bedanke mich schon mal für die freundlichen Hinweise.



Die 12er langt!!! Farbe ist scheisssegal. Ich fische mit gelber Schnur. Dem Fisch ist das egal. Ansonsten fisch ich auch mit Mono vorgeknüpft!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ...um den Mefos in der Geltinger Bucht nachzustellen. Letztes Jahr hat das auch geklappt.|wavey:
> 
> Was die Köder angeht, bin ich ein spazialist. Haben uns einige Flakfish "Thor" in 22-25 Gramm geholt und einige Spökets in 28 Gramm uns auffälligen Farben. Reicht das aus oder brauchen wir vielleicht andere Köder bzw. Gewichte?|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank vorab für eure sicherlich weiterhelfenden Antworten#6


 
Moin Moin,
mitdem "Blech" liegst du schon sehr gut:m , allerdings sind die spöket in 28gr auf jeden fall zu schwer und zu groß (meine meinung) denn du willst ja warscheinlich auch ein zwei MeFo´s erwischen.|kopfkrat 
Und meiner meinung nach sind die 18gr spöket der ideale köder, sicherlich beißen ü 70ér MeFo´s auch auf die grossen teile, allerdings sind diese "klopper" wesendlich seltener in der ostsee zu finden.#d 
Also lieber eine nummer kleiner!!
anonsten sieht das equipment doch sehr gut aus.

Wünsch euch Petri Heil und laßt was hören!!

Grüsse

Mirco


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				meeresangelspezi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für eure Tipps,
> 
> werde aber wohl doch erst morgen mein Glück probieren.
> 
> Zwischen Rerik und Meschendorf ist das Wasser meiner Meinung nach doch am tiefsten und "steinigsten" oder liege ich da falsch?
> Müsste doch was gehen.


 
Mit steinig bist du genau richtig. Tief? Ich finde es sehr lange flach, besonders um Meschendorf. Wobei Meschendorf ja 2 Teile sind, Ost und West. Bernd wohnt am östlichen Abgang, die Tauchstation ist am westlichen Abgang. Dazwischen ist es sehr lange flach, gut für Watangler. Am Abgang Tauchstation, Richtung Teufelsschlucht/Rerik, liegen sehr viele große Steine und es wird schneller tief. Wegen den vielen Hängern würde ich lieber einen Einzelhaken an die schönen Spökis tüdeln.


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@carphunterNRW
ich wuerde mir auf jeden fall noch ein paar leichtere koeder zulegen (12-20g), da bei den (ich nehme mal an) noch recht niedrigen temperaturen, das langsame einspinnen meisst erfolgsversprechender ist. andererseits laesst sich der 28er spöket auch langsam fuehren.


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ich stell mal für einen Jugendlichen meiner Vereinsjugendgruppe rein.

3.4.:
Wo: Elmenhorst
Wann 12.00 bis 17.30
Was: Rot/Schwarz Jenzi-Blinker
Wetter: West 4 Lufttemp 7° Grad
Wasser: 4° 
Fang: schöner 55cm Mefo-Milchner
Bemerkung:
Felix seine erste Mefo! Hat sich bei seiner freiwilligen Feuerwehr ne Neoprenhose ausgeborgt, um überhaupt Watfischen zu können. Und dann kam er bei mir zu Hause an, stolz wien Gockel mit seinem Mefo-Milchner. Hab ihn aber nich reingelassen, weil er ihn doch vorher nicht abgewischt hat. Bevor ich Ärger von meiner Frau kriege hab ich das Foto vor der Tür gemacht


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo: Bülk
Wann: 06.04.06 11.00-15.30Uhr
wer: ich
Wie: Watfischen und von der Mole
Köder: Snaps (rot-schwarz, blau-silber), falkfisch thor regenbogen
Wasser: 2-3° C
Luft: 7°C
Wind:4-5 SW, ordentliche Böen dabei...
Wetter: bedeckt, ab und zu kam die Sonne ganz kurz raus
Fisch: absolut nichts

Wasser war leicht angetrübt und ich konnte extrem weit werfen, also eigentlich nahezu perfekte bedingungen...

aber wie immer mal wieder nichts gefangen! 

kann ja nur besser werden...


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> mitdem "Blech" liegst du schon sehr gut:m , allerdings sind die spöket in 28gr auf jeden fall zu schwer und zu groß (meine meinung) denn du willst ja warscheinlich auch ein zwei MeFo´s erwischen.|kopfkrat
> Und meiner meinung nach sind die 18gr spöket der ideale köder, sicherlich beißen ü 70ér MeFo´s auch auf die grossen teile, allerdings sind diese "klopper" wesendlich seltener in der ostsee zu finden.#d
> Also lieber eine nummer kleiner!!
> anonsten sieht das equipment doch sehr gut aus.
> 
> Wünsch euch Petri Heil und laßt was hören!!
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Mirco


 

Die Spöket in 28 Gramm sind nicht größer als die 18 Gramm, einfach nur schwerer.........will ja sehr weit werfen falls die Mefos etwas weiter stehen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Also ich werfe auch mit den "kleinen" spöket locker 70-80 m.:m 
Und du kannst die dann auch ruhig ein wenig langsamer führen, ohne damit immer in grund- und hängernähe zu fischen, was mit den "schweren" nicht so gut geht...
Und auch bei 3-4 Windstärken kannst du die immernoch gut genug werfen, bei zu großen schnurbögen dann aber etwas schlechter führen...#t 
Also alles "Geschmackssache"...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Juletrae

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@Carphunter

Spökets gibts ins mehreren Größen bei gleichem Gewicht.

Die meisten nehmen den Spöket in 18gr und 6cm länge.
Der größere ist genauso groß wie der Fiske Wobbler von Gladsax, (8-9cm) müsste also eigentlich genauso gut gehen,der Spöket hat bloß ein wenig mehr "Schultern" als der Gladsax, was die meisten zum kleinen Spöket greifen lässt. 
Ne gute alternative zum Spöket ist der Kinetic Salty in 18gr .


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ belle:

Feines Fischchen. Da haben heute aber auch alle gut was gefangen . . .

Also . . .

*Wer:* Marcus van K und meine Wenigkeit

*Wo:* siehe oben

*Wind:* Ne 4 aus West

*Welle:* reichlich, sehr aufgewühlt

*Fang:* 4 Mefos, 3 Anfang bis Mitte 40, eine 50 ( Jahre alt ) :q 

Mit den ersten 10 Würfen, schon mal gleich 2 Fische verhaftet. Wovon eine an Land bleiben wollte. Nach nem Platzwechsel dann nochmal 2 Stück, allerdings beide etwas zu kurz. 

Dieses Mal haben die Damen und Herren ohne Vorankündigung die Rute krumm gemacht. Unglaublich, was auch die Kleineren für Energie mitbringen. 


Sorry, diesmal hab ich keine Fotos. Ich wollte ja erst auch gar nicht mit. #t :q


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Petri heil Freelee! Ich dachte, Du strebst?
Hast Du von unseren Wochenendfängen gelesen?
Bald ist wieder Schleienzeit!
Wir machen dann ein kombiniertes Mefo -Schleien- Wochenende!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 06.04.06 15:30 bis 19:00 Uhr
Wer: Happy, Bulli und ich
Wie: Watfischen 
Köder: Gladsax, Salty, Witch
Wasser: 4° C
Luft: 7°C
Wind: 3-4 SW, ordentliche Böen dabei...
Wetter: bedeckt, ab und zu kam die Sonne ganz kurz raus
Fisch: 1x 77 cm gefangen von Happy (Klaus) Bulli und ich nix

Bemerkung: Die 77iger war leicht braun und schlank. Klaus sagte sofort, dass sie nach dem Foto wieder schwimmen geht ohne muckien und murren!!! Dazu noch mal DANKE und RESPEKT #6#6#6. Das macht nicht jeder.... Dazu kommt noch, dass es seine erste maßige Mefo war! Dickes Petri noch mal von meiner Seite rüber.... 



http://img20.*ih.us/img20/6110/dsc000014zy.jpg


----------



## Hendrik

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Dickes Petri Klaus |supergri  hast auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung getroffen #6 , die kann sich jetzt schön dick und rund fressen und in zwei wochen räum ich die dann ab :q :q


----------



## Medo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Fisch: 1x 77 cm gefangen von Happy (Klaus) Bulli und ich nix
> 
> Bemerkung: Die 77iger war leicht braun und schlank. Klaus sagte sofort, dass sie nach dem Foto wieder schwimmen geht ohne muckien und murren!!! Dazu noch mal DANKE und RESPEKT #6#6#6. Das macht nicht jeder.... Dazu kommt noch, dass es seine erste maßige Mefo war! Dickes Petri noch mal von meiner Seite rüber....
> 
> 
> 
> http://img20.*ih.us/img20/6110/dsc000014zy.jpg


 

na da soll sich doch einer ne scheibe abschneiden|kopfkrat 

klasse fisch, klasse aktion#6 

einer der schnell gelernt hat   respekt#6


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Bemerkung: Die 77iger war leicht braun und schlank. Klaus sagte sofort, dass sie nach dem Foto wieder schwimmen geht ohne muckien und murren!!! Dazu noch mal DANKE und RESPEKT #6#6#6.




auch von mir !!!! #6 #r


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

jo,
gute aktion!!!!!ich habe gestern erstmal einen newbie aufgeklärt.er hatte ne 70ger gefangen,mit brauner lederhaut.der fisch wog 2kg.er hat sie migenommen und wollte sie demnächst verspeisen.ich erklärte ihm ersteinmal das er ne kulinarische katastrophe gefangen hat.beim nächsten mal wollte er so einen fisch wieder freilassen.ich hoffe es.....
gruß thor


----------



## Louis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Mönsch Klaus. Respekt. Vor dem Fisch und vor Deinem Verhalten. Das war grosses Tennis! 

Guck Dir das noch so ein bischen von den Küken ab, und dann zeigst Du mir, wie das geht. 

Auf hoffentlich bald mal wieder.

Louis


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> ...ü 70ér MeFo´s auch auf die grossen teile, allerdings sind diese "klopper" wesendlich seltener in der ostsee zu finden.#d



...wenn du wüßtest was sich zahlreich an riesigen meerforellen zu heringszeiten an deutschen küsten herumtreibt...nun gut, für den watfischer evtl. nicht erreichbar aber die netze der erwerbsfischer, hui ...

mfg

haeck


----------



## mot67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spöket in 28 Gramm sind nicht größer als die 18 Gramm, einfach nur schwerer.........will ja sehr weit werfen falls die Mefos etwas weiter stehen.



leider falsch, die spökets in 10 und 18gr sind gleich gross(6cm), die 28er sind 2cm länger.

edit: es gibt anscheind auch den 18gr in 8cm, den hab ich allerdings noch nie gesehen.


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Vielen Dank für die Tips, dann werde ich mir von den kleineren Spökets uach noch welche holen, darf ich bloß nicht meiner Freundin erzählen, die hält mich eh schon für verrückt.

Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher das die Spökets in 28 Gramm die gleiche größe haben können wir der 18 Gramm. Hatte doch beide im Angelgeschäft in der Hand.......oder bin ich wirklich verrückt?;+ 

Naja, auf jeden Fall werde ich nach dem 1 wöchigen Mefo-Ausflug ausführlich berichten, also ca. am 18. oder 19.04.

Wünsche allen Mefo-Huntern ein riesiges Petri Heil!!


P.S. Ein guter Seemann sticht auch ins rote Meer|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

es gibt die 6 cm in 10 und 18 gr und
die 8 cm in 18 und 28 gr
und denn gibts noch n paar Nummern größer bis 50 gr  ...


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

wer von euch ist morgen auf Rügen im Wasser ?


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt die 6 cm in 10 und 18 gr und
> die 8 cm in 18 und 28 gr
> und denn gibts noch n paar Nummern größer bis 50 gr ...


 

Also hatte ich doch recht, dass es den 8cm Spöket in 18 und 28 Gramm gibt,
werde mir aber trotzdem noch welche holen in geringeren GEwichten.:m 

Hat jemand gute bzw. aktuelle Vorschläge welche Farben im Moment gut laufen? Wahrscheinlich ist die Ostsse bei dem Wind aufgewühlt und hellere Farben sind vielleicht besser?? Könnt mir auch die Farbnummern nennen.
#6 

Viele Grüße aus NRW

carphunternrw


----------



## mot67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

letzte woche hat neben mir ein angler mit diesem hier 2 mefos gehabt:






18gr in 6cm, farbcode 318


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Könnte diese Spöket- Diskussion vielleicht in einem anderen Thread geführt werden???? 

Das ist jetzt nämlich schon seitenlang Offtopic.

Danke!

Uli


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Und Deshalb kommt jetzt wieder ne Frische Fangmeldung    

Ach ja zuerst @FreeLee, genauso ist es gewesen gestern.

Wo: Ostsee :m 
Wie: Spinnfischen
Wann: heut von 7.30 bis 11.30
Köder: kein SPÖKET
Temp: von 4,5 bis 9 grad
Wetter: zuerst satter Regen und dann herliche Sonne
Wasser: leicht Trübe
Fisch: Joop, nach den beiden Halbestarken von gestern heut mal 2 Stück die n bischen gröser sind 49 und 52 cm. Und wieder ohne sich einmal angemeldet zu haben sofort kamiekaze rauf aufs blechle. 2 Bisse-2 Fische #h


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ Marcus:

Vier Stunden und nur 2 Fische?!? Das kennen wir von Dir aber noch besser! 
|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Nee nee, also Petri Geheul dafür . . .

Bin mal morgen auf die Kieler Ecke gespannt. Mein Informant dort zeigte sich schwer beeindruckt von 4 Forellen in 2 Stunden. Na hoffentlich bin ich dann von dort nicht all zu enttäuscht.
 :m


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Tut mir Leid mit den Spökets, ich weiß bescheid#c 

Werde in 1,5 Wochen posten was die 1 Woche an der Ostsee alles an LAnd gebracht hat, meine Erwartungen liegen bei 15 Meerforellen für 1 Woche.............das müsste eigentlich klappen#6 

Und jetzt wieder rein die Fangmeldungen!!!|wavey:


----------



## Fynn_sh

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				carphunterNRW schrieb:
			
		

> meine Erwartungen liegen bei 15 Meerforellen für 1 Woche.............das müsste eigentlich klappen#6



Naja, immerhin biste optimistisch  

Wenns so läuft wie diese Woche wirds schwer, sehr gute, aber auch sehr durchwachsene Tage wo gar nix ging.

Hatte in den letzten 5 Tagen gerade mal 2 Forellen, aber etliche verloren.

Man wirds sehen, auf jeden Fall viel Glück.

Gruß


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				HAL9000 schrieb:
			
		

> jo,
> gute aktion!!!!!ich habe gestern erstmal einen newbie aufgeklärt.er hatte ne 70ger gefangen,mit brauner lederhaut.der fisch wog 2kg.er hat sie migenommen und wollte sie demnächst verspeisen.ich erklärte ihm ersteinmal das er ne kulinarische katastrophe gefangen hat.beim nächsten mal wollte er so einen fisch wieder freilassen.ich hoffe es.....
> gruß thor



Die Hoffnung bleibt.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, Dich mal wieder an der Küste zu treffen.
Wäre mir ein ganz besonderes Vergnügen, Thor :m 
Wenn man mal so rumguckt, steht der Küstenknigge des AB`s schon auf einigen HP´s fest verankert. Das ist schon der richtige Weg.

Besten Gruß,
Gernot #h


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

so, nu muss ich mir ma den frust der gesamten woche hier runterschreiben... ich könnt immer noch ins meer göbeln ohne schlechtes gewissen... #c 

also:

wann: 4.4.
wo: kieler förde
was: watangeln mit bisl regen
köder: spöket :m 
und? : 3 stunden lang rute schwingen und beim letzten wurf n 40er dorsch (kollegen mit mefo getroffen)

wann: 6.4.
wo: kieler förde
was: watangeln mit viel regen, und großen wellen #q  (schwapp und die hose war voll...)
köder: spöket again |wavey: 
und? : ähnlich wie am dienstag, nur das mit 2 netzten ca 1,5km strecke  abgesteckt waren und ich dachte schon wird nix mit dorsch...aber nach 20h doch noch 2 (45 und 41) erwischt und einer ausgestiegen

wann: heut 7.4. (scheisstag)
wo: wh
was: s.o. ohne regen
köder: wobbler in rotschwarz und grünschawz (meine lieblingsfarbe...)
und? : also fing alles ganz sutsche an, nachdem ich mit nem boardi aus österreich am parkplatz geschnackt hatte, der heute morgen seiner aller erste mefo von 60 cm gefangen hat (wohlbemerkt, er hat keinen kescher), bin ich in meine noch vom vortag feuchte hose geschlüpft und losgestürmt, hab mich mit dem boardi aus den augen verloren als ich hinten um die spitze rum war und dann ging das spektakel los, nach ca 1 stunde rute schwingen zubbl zubbl und kreisch, goil fisch! ich hab ihn recht hart rangenomm um ihm mal zu zeigen wo der frosch die locken hat und dann sprung ausm wasser: prachtstück! ok, doch n bisl vorsichtiger |supergri 
rute bisl gesenkt und ihn leicht rangepumpt bis ca 3 meter vor den kescher dann hat der fisch noch mal mitm kopp geschüttelt als wollt er mir sagen: nö, heute nich. und schwupss war er weg. also ich tipp ihn auf gut in den 60ern und 4 kilo, war echt n supertier!! naja, mit voll weichen knien gleich wieder rein mit den wobbler und 5 würfe später wieder eine rauf gegangen. mensch denk ich, diesma lässt du ihn sich draußn austoben und halt ihn   ca 1 minute lang, da dieser fisch allerdings kleiner war als der erste hab ich ihn gleich longline-released #q  |supergri  :v  :c 
aber was willst machen... erst hab ich den fehler bei mir gesucht, aber ich hab nu eben gelesn das euch auch ne menge ausschlitzt und nu gehts mir schon wieder besser |supergri 
aber ich denke ich werd auf einzelhaken umsteigen, ich werd morgn ma in angelladen fahrn und guckn was es da so gibt, weil die die ich knapp vorm kescher hatte sah sehr gut gehakt aus und trotzdem wech. hät echt nich sein müssen....
zu guter letzt hab ich dann bisl später 80 meter schnur samt königs-erfolgs-wobbler abgerissn als ich normal ausgeworfen hab, einfach pling und weg (12er fireline, da versteh einer den lieben gott)
hab dann völlig entnervt die sachen gepackt und habe den ort des geschehens schlagartig verlassen, nich mit mir |supergri 
aber wenns das gewesen wär... aufm rückweg noch 3 ältere herren getroffen von den einer ne (ich schätz ma) 70er forelle hatte, leider genau so braun wie die fahne von st. pauli und n hungerhaken das man dem armen fisch n bissen von seim brötchen abgeben möchte, damit er nich vom fleisch fällt :c #q  so sehr ich mich auch über mein verlorenen fisch ärgere, ich glaub ich hät diesen fisch zurückgesetzt...

naja, und humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht, aber irgendwie hab ich heute kein humor |kopfkrat 

dann halt morgen :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> so, nu muss ich mir ma den frust der gesamten woche hier runterschreiben...
> 
> ...
> naja, und humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht, aber irgendwie hab ich heute kein humor |kopfkrat
> 
> dann halt morgen :m


 
Ja, leider habe ich auch noch kein Glück gehabt mit der MeFo, aber das mit der 12er Fireline kommt mir bestimmt schon zum 5 oder 6 mal zu ohren...
aber auch immer die 12er...|kopfkrat 

Neue Marke nehmen und weiterprobieren.
trotz allem ein netter "bericht" 

DANKE

MIrco


----------



## uli.str

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 08.04.06 10:00 bis 12:30 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: Marcus K. und ich
Wie: Watfischen 
Köder: Spöket, Snaps und Stripper
Wasser: ca.4° C
Luft: ca.7°C
Wind: 3-4 aus allen Richtungen
Wetter: bedeckt, ab und zu kam die Sonne ganz kurz raus
Fisch: 0 Nummer 

Bemerkung: Wollte heute mit Marcus K. ordentlich Strecke machen, aber die Mefo`s hatten heute keine Lust, oder einfach nur eine scheiß Angst vor diesem süßen Fisch fressendem Monster!|kopfkrat 
Wir wateten gerade durchs Wasser und ich sehe den Großen Schatten direkt 5 Meter vor uns im Wasser na ja Uli, das du nicht mehr richtig gucken kannst ohne Brille das weißt du ja. Aber wenn ich das meinen Kumpel stecke, meint der jetzt dreht der völlig durch... hat schon Hallo`s...lange keine Mefo mehr gefangen, also noch mal hingeschaut, und dann sprach ich es aus: Marcus schau mal eine Robbe! Und da war sie auch schon wieder untergetaucht! Marcus: Wo? Ich: Na da! Und wieder ist sie untergetaucht! Dann Habe ich Marcus meine Spinnrute in die Hand gedrückt, und gesagt ich gehe mal die Digi holen! Jetzt dachte er was hat er denn heute morgen gesoffen...
Aber Marcus... du hast ja selbst geguckt wie ein Auto...
Hier noch ein Foto von dem kleinen Ungeheuer... an diesem Strandabschnitt waren heute wohl alle Schneider :m


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> zu guter letzt hab ich dann bisl später 80 meter schnur samt königs-erfolgs-wobbler abgerissn als ich normal ausgeworfen hab, einfach pling und weg (12er fireline, da versteh einer den lieben gott)



Da bist du nicht Alleine... nie wieder 12er Fireline, alles was ich davon hatte liegt im Müll. Mit der 15er habe ich bisher nie solchen Stress gehabt.


----------



## uli.str

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Foto Robbe


----------



## symphy

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hi,
mir ist die 12er Fireline auch immer gerissen und ich wußte manchmal gar nicht warum ,meine ist ebenfalls im Müll gelandet ,mit der Powerline gehts besser #6


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> mir ist die 12er Fireline auch immer gerissen und ich wußte manchmal gar nicht warum ...



...weil sich die fireline in gr. 10 u. 12 besonders bei powerwürfen durch die reibung der rutenringe quasi aufraucht...dabei kann man regelmässig beobachten wie ca. alle 1,5 -2 meter eine sollbruchstelle, vermutlich durch den ersten rutenring, ensteht. 
besonders bei blinkern ab 20 gr. konnte ich diese eigenschaft beobachten.

mfg

haeck


----------



## caruso

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moinsen ULI

Jo, das Viech lungert wohl schon die ganze Woche dort rum. Ob es nun daran lag, daß Ihr nix gefangen habt? Das weiß wohl nur ..............

Werde morgen mal schauen ob dort was geht. Wenn nicht -> Stellungswechsel.

Gruß caruso


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 07.04.06 8:00 bis 18:30 Uhr
Wo: Flensburger Förde
Wer: Hanhjr  und ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: alle möglichen Blinker
Wasser: ca.4° C
Luft: ca.7°C
Wind: 3-5 aus westlichen Richtungen
Wetter: Sonne mit einzelnen Wolken
Fisch: Nach dem 7ten Wurf konnte ich auf einen kupfernen 7 Gramm Blinker (Fabrikat Günstig) gleich eine knapp 50er Mefo ans Band bringen. Die war aber noch leicht angefärbt und ging natürlich umgehend zurück, war aber auch schlank wie ein Hecht. Der Rest des tages war 'ne absolute Nullnummer. Fänge waren nur morgens und abends zu verzeichnen. Abends waren wir leider schon in unserer Unterkunft.#q


Wann: 08.04.06 7:00 bis 11:30 Uhr
Wo: Flensburger Förde
Wer: Hanhjr  und ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: alle möglichen Blinker+Wobbler+Spinner
Wasser: ca.4° C
Luft: ca. 5 (?)°C
Wind: 3-5 aus S/SW/W
Wetter: bewölkt, gegen 11 Uhr Regen
Fische: Ich 1 Mefo(silber), aber releast da nur gut 40 cm


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ Fischbox
Na, ist doch zumindest ein Anfang #6  Kann nur besser werden und ist doch schöner, als wenn man stundelang am Wasser ist und nichts passiert.

Die letzten Meldungen zeigen doch gaaaaanz klar eine Steigerung #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Juhu  :z   es ist vollbracht! :m 

Aber mal er Reihe nach. Zu einer sehr frühen Stunde bimmelte gestern (08.04.) mein Wecker. Schlaftrunkend in die Klamotten, Angelsachen verpackt und ab Richtung Küste. Die meiste Zeit über klopften die Regentropfen gegen die Windschutzscheibe. Na super, dachte ich so bei mir. Etwa 20 km vor dem Ziel eine Straßenbaustelle mit roter Ampel. Nagut. 3 Minuten warten. Und was soll ich sagen, es kamen noch weitere 4, also insgesamt 5 Straßenbaustellen mit Ampel auf gut 15 km Strecke. #d  Gegen 07.00 Uhr bin ich dann endlich am Wasser angekommen. Schnell in die Watbüx geschlüpft und die Rute geschnappt. Und los ging es zum Wasser. Als ich dort ankomme, glaube ich ich schlafe noch und träume nur schlecht. Es stehen bereits 9 Angler im Wasser! Alle rechts vom Abgang zum Strand. Ne dachte ich mir. In diese Richtung gehst du nicht auch noch. Ich fischte also zur linken Seite weg. Begonnen habe ich gleich am Abstieg. Der Regen hatte auch aufgehört und der Wind bließ mit Stärke 3 aus West. Also leichter Seitenwind. Nach 10 Minuten verspürte ich weit draußen einen Zupfer. Kurz durchsacken lassen und wieder ankurbeln. Nichts! Also weiter gekurbelt. Etwa 7 m vor mir gab es einen Schlag in der Rute und einen großen Wasserschwall. Aber leider war`s das dann auch schon. Mist, dachte ich so bei mir, dass fängt ja schon wieder gut an. Aber immerhin war Fisch da. Dann passierte eine Weile nichts. Gefischt habe ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen Hansen Flash mit einer Springerfliege. Gegen 10:10 Uhr dann ein erneuter Schlag in der Rute. Der Fisch zog mächtig am anderen Ende. Nur langsam konnte ich Schnur gewinnen. Etwa 15 m vor mir sah ich eine große Flosse an der Oberfläche. War das die Rückenflosse? Das mußte ja ne Granate von Meefo sein. Als ich sie in Reichweite des Keschers hatte kam sie an die Oberfläche. Freude und Enttäuschung hielten sich die Waage. Freude über die Meefo und Enttäuschung darüber, dass der Fisch an der Oberseite der Schwanzwurzel gehackt war. Vermutlich, so meine These, wollte sie nach dem Springer schnappen und hat sich dabei selbst gehackt. Aber egal. Ein schöner Fisch von 52 cm lag vor mir im Kescher. Zeit wurde es aber auch. Nach dem Versorgen der Meefo stiefelte ich wieder ins Wasser. Aber lange Zeit tat sich nichts mehr. Gegen 12:00 Uhr verließ ich das Wasser um meine "Mittagspause" bei lecker Brötchen und Wasser zu genießen. Gegen 13:00 setzte ich die Fischerei fort. Doch so recht konnte ich mich nicht darauf konzentrieren, denn mein Augenmerk galt einem Fischkutter, der gerade vor uns die Netze auslegte. Und der Hammer war der, das zur Seeseite auf einer Entfernung von 300 m eine Fahne gesetzt wurde und der Kutter dann Richtung Ufer fuhr und seine Netze auslegte. Das Ende, versehen mit einem Gewicht, wurde kurzer Hand etwa 100 m vor uns ins Wasser gesengt. Natürlich ohne eine Fahne. #d  |uhoh:   Diese Aktion ist doch mehr als Fragwürdig. Also verließ ich wieder das Wasser. Der Wind hatte auch stark zugenommen, so das eine gute Fischerei schlecht möglich war. Obwohl ich zu der Zeit schon auf einen 30 gr. Snap in grün/silber gewechselt hatte. Als gegen 14:20 Uhr der Wind wieder etwas nachließ, stiefelte ich den Strand wieder nach links entlang und nach etwa 400 m ins Wasser. 1. Wurf gegen den schräg auflandigen Wind gemacht und schon gab es einen Ruck in der Rute.   Geil, dachte ich so bei mir. Der Fisch wehrte sich auch nicht zu stark, so daß ich ihn nach gut 2 Minuten keschern konnte. Wow, eine schöne 59 cm große Meefo lag vor mir. Ich war stolz wie Bolle! :q  Den Fisch versorgt und zurück ins Wasser. Weitere Würfe brachten erst mal nicht mehr. Ich watete langsam wieder zum Abstieg, als ich plötzlich wieder einen harten Schlag in der Rute verspürte. Dieser Drill dauerte schon länger, denn mein Widersacher setzte sich ordentlich zur Wehr. Aber das Glück (Können?) war auf meiner Seite und so konnten meine Keschermaschen kurze Zeit später einen Silberbarren von 62 cm umfangen. :q  Als auch dieser Fisch versorgt war, gesellte sich ein Angler zu mir. Er hatte den ganzen Tag noch keinen Fisch bekommen. Nach einem kurzen Gespräch beschloß ich ihn bei seinem "Fangglück" zu unterstützen. Was jetzt folgte ist einfach unglaublich. Er warf seinen Blinker aus und hatte sofort Fischkontakt. :q  Noch während seines Drill, verneigte sich auch meine Rute wieder. Einfach toll so ein Doppeldrill. :q  Er hatte seinen Fisch schon gekeschert. Ein gut 50 cm großes Tier. Meine war deutlich kleiner, eventuell knapp 45 cm. Aber gemessen habe ich sie nicht, denn noch im Wasser löste ich den Haken und die silberne Schönheit verschwand in den Fluten der See. Aber das Spektakel sollte noch weiter gehen. Der andere Angler hatte inzwischen seinen Fisch versorgt und warf erneut aus. Rums!!! Seine Rute war wieder krum. Nach der erfolgreichen Landung eines etwa gleich großen Fisches, versorgte er auch diesen. In dem Moment bekam ich einen mächtigen Schlag in der Rute und die Rollenbremse sang gequählt das Lied von den laufenden Metern. #6  Leider stieg dieser zweifelsohne große Fisch kurz darauf aus. Aber was soll`s. Sowas kann man dann verschmerzen. Doch es kam noch dicker. Der andere Angler ging wieder ins Wasser, warf aus und..... Rums!!!! Also wenn ich es nicht selbst erlebt hätte!!! Und auch diesen Fisch konnte er erfolgreich landen. Eine schöne Meefo vo 58 cm. Die Freude über diese Sensation, denn von einer solchen kann man angesichts der Tatsachen wohl sprechen, stand ihm im Gesicht geschrieben.   Nachdem wir uns beide gegenseitig beglückwünschten und noch mal kräftig um die Wette grinsten,   verließen wir den Tatort des Geschehen. Allerdings nicht, um noch mal zurück zu blicken auf den Strand unserer Träume! :m


P.S. Bilder habe ich auch gemacht, aber es klappt einfach nicht mit dem einstellen. Könnte sie eventuell einem netten hilfsbereiten Boardi per E-Mail sicken, der dann für mich .....
Bitte, bitte, dann könnt ihr den Fang auch sehen!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Petriiiiii#6#6#6

http://*ih.us/ Da kannst Du die Bilder ganz einfach hochladen..... Einfach den ersten Link unter dem Foto kopieren und hier einfügen. FERTIG :m....


----------



## T4_Christian

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

So, hier die von Rolf erwähnten Foto´s! Petri zu den Fischen!

http://img431.*ih.us/img431/5426/rolf13iw.jpg

http://img431.*ih.us/img431/5065/rolf39ci.jpg

http://img431.*ih.us/img431/3921/rolf49qj.jpg

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/5844/rolf51ye.jpg

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/2392/rolf65gr.jpg

http://img431.*ih.us/img431/5189/rolf77bg.jpg

http://img431.*ih.us/img431/1674/rolf5tq.jpg

Was lange wird, wird endlich gut.. musste das Format noch ändern. Hoffe das ich nichts vergessen habe! :m


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Mensch Christian, das hat ja schnell geklappt.
An dieser Stelle vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Wieder ein toller Beweis für die Kameradschaft hier im AB! :m


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

petri heil :m schöne fische!!!
hoffe es klappt bei mir die monate auch noch mal.


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

moin, ich war heute auch wieder los

wo: wh
von 9 bis 12
wetter war... april halt :l   sonne, regen, hagel, sturm, flaute ... alles dabei :q 
köder: spöket und co und habe seit sehr sehr seeehr langer zeit mal wieder mit der fliegenklatsche gepeitsch als bisl flaute war, so ca. 30 minuten, werd ich nu wieder öfter machen, hat geschockt ohne was zu fangen 
fisch: nada komma null

hab mit mehreren andern angler geschnackt, aber hatte keiner was, nichma kontakt oder so...

naja, in der woche werd ich in kiel den dorschen wieder auf die pelle rücken :l 

fazit: wie beim skat-> nach einem guten spiel (bei mir gleichgestellt mit freitag: gleich zweimal ne mefo ausgestiegen) sollte man passen #h


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> moin, ich war heute auch wieder los
> 
> wo: wh
> von 9 bis 12
> wetter war... april halt :l   sonne, regen, hagel, sturm, flaute ... alles dabei :q
> köder: spöket und co und habe seit sehr sehr seeehr langer zeit mal wieder mit der fliegenklatsche gepeitsch als bisl flaute war, so ca. 30 minuten, werd ich nu wieder öfter machen, hat geschockt ohne was zu fangen
> fisch: nada komma null
> 
> hab mit mehreren andern angler geschnackt, aber hatte keiner was, nichma kontakt oder so...
> 
> naja, in der woche werd ich in kiel den dorschen wieder auf die pelle rücken :l
> 
> fazit: wie beim skat-> nach einem guten spiel (bei mir gleichgestellt mit freitag: gleich zweimal ne mefo ausgestiegen) sollte man passen #h


warn auch von 8-11 wh und haben auch nix bekommen,einer hatte eine aber sons war wohl nix los #c


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@fantazia:

wart ihr die beiden die hinter dem riff noch 150 meter weiter waren... wenn ja standen wir zeitweise nur 75 meter ausnander  aber du hast ja kein avator...also gesicht is mir nich bekannt #c  ich war mit schwarzer mütze und blauer jacke unterwegs


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> @fantazia:
> 
> wart ihr die beiden die hinter dem riff noch 150 meter weiter waren... wenn ja standen wir zeitweise nur 75 meter ausnander  aber du hast ja kein avator...also gesicht is mir nich bekannt #c  ich war mit schwarzer mütze und blauer jacke unterwegs


jup,warn bei den 3 steinen |supergri warst du der der aufm riff stand?oder der der ein  kleines stück links hinterm riff war?

bin der hintere.is bissle älter das bild....haare sind im moment bissle länger 

http://img457.*ih.us/img457/7791/10093174gh.jpg
gruss olli


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 10.04.06 15:30 bis 17:30 Uhr
Wo: zwischen Elmenhorst und Stoltera
Wer: nen Kumpel und ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: er Blinker, ich Fusselteile
Wasser: 5° C
Luft: 5 °C
Wind: 5 aus SW/W
Wetter: bewölkt
Fische: nada
Bemerkungen: Wat war das feucht #d , eine 1,5 Meter Welle nach der nächsten. Drei Schippen Ostseewasser fanden den Weg von oben in meine Wathose |uhoh: 
Waren insgesamt 6 Angler da, hatten alle nix. Wollt eigentlich meine Fusselpeitsche nehmen, aber selbst der Sbiro flog nich so weit.


----------



## Schwede 11

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin
War Heute auch in WH
Von 5:30 bis so um 8 Uhr
Wie oben beschrieben, habe ich auch nichts zu vermelden!

MFg Timo


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

ich stand n kleines stück hintam riff |wavey: 

alles klar, bis nächstes mal hab ich das bild sowieso vergessen |supergri 
aber ich schnack eigentlich immer viele leute an, wenn die das denn auch wollen... und dann merkt man dat schon ob board-kammerad oder net #h


----------



## Enno

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hi Mefohunter, erst mal Petri Heil zu dem geilen Fang!!
Die Sache mit dem Fischer find ich auch ärgerlich. 
Für solche Fälle hab ich immer mein Handy mit, wo die Nummer von der Wasserschutz gespeichert ist, da informiere ich mich dann über die Richtigkeit dieser Aktionen.


----------



## sigar

*Meine erste MEFO*

Hallo,

hier noch ein Bild meiner ersten MEFO:

Fang am 7.4.2006
Silber-Blauer Blinker (leider schon versenkt)


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Dickes Petri zu ersten MEFO Sigar!!!! #6#6#6 Ich hab Dir doch gesagt, dass Du noch ne dicke ziehst !!!! Schön, Dich mal wieder gesehen zu haben. Bis zum nächsten Mal #6#6#6!!!


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ Sigar  Petri Heil auch von mir zum #a 
Das ist doch mal was #6


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

auch von mir petri heil |supergri  schöner fisch!!


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ Mefohunter84 Petri Heil! Schöner Kurzbericht! Da müßt Ihr ja mitten im Schwarm gestanden haben!


----------



## fishbrain

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 28.03.2006
Wo: Flügger Strand- Fehmarn
Wer: nen Kumpel und ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: er Blinker, ich Fliege
Wasser: 4° C
Luft: 8 °C
Wind: 3 aus SW/W
Wetter: bewölkt
Fische: nada, aber einen traurigen Beifang ( *trächtige* Kuh auf Spöket)

Ich hab etwas länger überlegt, ob ich das hier wirklich erwähnen soll, da es doch um Meerforellenfänge geht. Vermute aber, dass es auch mal interessant ist, was beim Mefo-Angeln sonst so alles neben Robben und Schweinswal in Wurfweite kommt. Werde mich trotzdem kurz fassen.

Also: Kumpel und ich bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser. Plötzlich steht 10 Meter neben mir eine Kuh am Ufer. Wir angeln weiter. Plötzlich geht die Kuh baden. Wir hören auf zu angeln und gehen aus dem Wasser- weniger aus Rücksicht für den überraschenden Badegast, vielmehr aus Respekt vor diesem großen Tier, das übrigens für mich auf den ersten Blick wie ein Bulle aussah. Nunja, nun folgt die Tragödie. Die Kuh geht immer weiter ins Wasser bist sie plötzlich nicht mehr stehen kann und beginnt mit merkwürdigen Schwimmbewegungen. Kollege in der Zeit die Polizei gerufen, brachte aber auch nix. Nach ca. 10 Minuten wurde es der Kuh wohl zu kalt und sie fing an um Hilfe zu Brüllen. Sie war nur 30 Meter entfernt und mein Kollege und ich entschlossen uns zu ihr zu Waten, doch es war eifach zu tief. Ca. 15 Meter vor unseren Augen ist sie dann jämmerlich ertrunken. Es dauerte noch ungefähr 2 Stunden, bis sie in greifbare Nähe und ungefähr 1 Kilometer abgetrieben war. Polizei und Schaulustige waren schon lange wieder weg als mein Kollege zur Rute griff und die tote Kuh mittels Spöket an 12er Geflochtener scheinbar etwas bewegen konnte. Vielleicht war es nur Einbildung dass sie sich bewegte, jedoch konnten wir sie greifen und mit jeder Welle ein Stück richtung Ufer ziehen. Ich fing richtig an zu schwitzen. Danach zum Auto, Umziehen, Digicam geholt und ein Paar abschließende Fotos geschossen. Was für ein ätzender Tod....


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				fishbrain schrieb:
			
		

> Wann: 28.03.2006
> Wo: Flügger Strand- Fehmarn
> Wer: nen Kumpel und ich
> Wie: Watfischen
> Köder: er Blinker, ich Fliege
> Wasser: 4° C
> Luft: 8 °C
> Wind: 3 aus SW/W
> Wetter: bewölkt
> Fische: nada, aber einen traurigen Beifang ( *trächtige* Kuh auf Spöket)
> 
> Ich hab etwas länger überlegt, ob ich das hier wirklich erwähnen soll, da es doch um Meerforellenfänge geht. Vermute aber, dass es auch mal interessant ist, was beim Mefo-Angeln sonst so alles neben Robben und Schweinswal in Wurfweite kommt. Werde mich trotzdem kurz fassen.
> 
> Also: Kumpel und ich bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser. Plötzlich steht 10 Meter neben mir eine Kuh am Ufer. Wir angeln weiter. Plötzlich geht die Kuh baden. Wir hören auf zu angeln und gehen aus dem Wasser- weniger aus Rücksicht für den überraschenden Badegast, vielmehr aus Respekt vor diesem großen Tier, das übrigens für mich auf den ersten Blick wie ein Bulle aussah. Nunja, nun folgt die Tragödie. Die Kuh geht immer weiter ins Wasser bist sie plötzlich nicht mehr stehen kann und beginnt mit merkwürdigen Schwimmbewegungen. Kollege in der Zeit die Polizei gerufen, brachte aber auch nix. Nach ca. 10 Minuten wurde es der Kuh wohl zu kalt und sie fing an um Hilfe zu Brüllen. Sie war nur 30 Meter entfernt und mein Kollege und ich entschlossen uns zu ihr zu Waten, doch es war eifach zu tief. Ca. 15 Meter vor unseren Augen ist sie dann jämmerlich ertrunken. Es dauerte noch ungefähr 2 Stunden, bis sie in greifbare Nähe und ungefähr 1 Kilometer abgetrieben war. Polizei und Schaulustige waren schon lange wieder weg als mein Kollege zur Rute griff und die tote Kuh mittels Spöket an 12er Geflochtener scheinbar etwas bewegen konnte. Vielleicht war es nur Einbildung dass sie sich bewegte, jedoch konnten wir sie greifen und mit jeder Welle ein Stück richtung Ufer ziehen. Ich fing richtig an zu schwitzen. Danach zum Auto, Umziehen, Digicam geholt und ein Paar abschließende Fotos geschossen. Was für ein ätzender Tod....


oha,das is übel aber wer weiss ob man die noch hätte retten können.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ach Du große ********! Die arme SAU (Kuh)!!! Wie geht das denn??? Unfassbar!


----------



## Murad

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 09.04.2006
Wo: Bliesdorf 
Wer: Mein Sohn Nils und ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: beide Gladsax Snap, 20 Gramm
Wasser: 4° C
Luft: 8 °C
Wind: 5 aus SW/W
Wetter: bewölkt mit Schauern
Fische: 2 Mefo`s 46 cm - hätten locker insgesamt 6 Fische ( eine davon über 60 cm ) haben können - hatten aber leider unseren Kescher vergessen.


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Mann das is ja´n Ding mit der Kuh!
Ich würde sagen typischer Fall von Schwangerschaftsdepression!


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Boah, ich könnt mir ja ein schöneres Erlebnis beim Mefoangeln vorstellen.#d 

Wie bitte kommt denn ne Kuh an den Strand???;+ 

Ich war am Wochende in Kiel, bei meinem Cousin, auch son kranker Mefoverrückter.

Geangelt haben wir in Kitzeberg. Optisch keine typische Ecke für Meerforellen: Schiffsverkehr, Betonmauern, Industrie . . .

Ich wär nie auf die Idee gekommen, da den Blinker fliegen zu lassen, aber na gut . . .

Bei Wind der Stärke 6 aus südlichen Richtungen, und kühlen 5° C, waren wir von 18.00 Uhr bis zum Sonnenuntergang vor Ort.

Nach 10 Minuten hatte ich ne 40er am Wickel, die es sich aber kurz vorm Kescher anders überlegt hat. Auch Christoph hatte Kontakt, seine 50er hat aber auch das Weite gesucht, nachdem wir sie im Sprung bewundern durften!|gr: |supergri 




PS: Wenn jemand aus dem Boot, was mit Überschall in unseren Wurfbereich gerast ist, hier Mitglied sein sollte - das nächste Mal fliegen Steine! Mehr als 10 Meter waren das nämlich nicht!
|gr: :r #q


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

is eigentlich lange her, dass die Mädels ins Wasser gingen, wenn sie schwanger waren....#d 
Trotz des blöden Spruches ein jämmerlicher Tod, dem man keiner Kreatur gönnt.


----------



## havkat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Na sauber!

Sachen gibt´s! #d 

Wenn die Erna nicht durch ´ne schwere Kolik so aufgepumpt war, dann war sie aber höchstträchtig und vermutlich gab´s Komplikationen beim Kalben.

Steißlage des Kalbs oder so.

Könnte sein oder ist sogar wahrscheinlich dass sie Kühlung und damit Schmerzlinderung gesucht hat. Macht krankes oder verletztes Wild auch.
Besonders wenn zusätzlich Fieber auftritt. 

Armes Mädchen.


----------



## DS-Angelsport

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallo,

schon wieder ist ein Fisch von über 5 kg bei uns gemeldet worden.
Carsten Fenslau hat uns heute Morgen diesen schönen Fisch präsentiert.
Diese Meerforelle hatte eine Länge von 72 cm und ein Gewicht von 5,24kg.






Das ist dieses Jahr schon der 3 Fisch über 5 kg der bei uns gemeldet wurde.
Jetzt muss man die Zeit einfach nutzen.


Gruß

DS Angelsport - Center

www.meerforellenblinker.de

www.dsangelsport.de

info@dsangelsport.de

Ochsenweg 72
24941 Flensburg-Weiche


----------



## Tüdel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

habe gerüchteweise von einer 110 cm MeFo gehört, die auf Fehmarn vom Ufer aus gefangen worden sein soll.
Weiß jemand was davon?
Angeblich gewogen und vermessen wurde sie in Heiligenhafen ...

Gruß Tüdel

Ach ja, geht hier ja um Fänge und nicht Fänge ...
Also:
03.04.: 2 Dorsch (C&R), Trolling
04.04.: 2 Dorsch (C&R), Trolling
05.04.: Nix, Watangeln, anfangs sonnig - dann Regen, Salty (Schwarz-silber), Marienleuchte, 17:00 bis 19:30  
06.04.: 68 cm, 4,3 KG, Trolling
07.04.: 49 cm, 1,9 KG, Trolling
08.04.: Nix, Trolling (Boah war das ein Regensturm ...)

P.S. Fotos folgen


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Also!
Am Sa. war ich im Angelgeschäft in Petersdorf und habe mir Bilder angesehen.Der Fotograf hat sich leider keine Mühe gegeben.Auf den Fotos kann man leider nicht erkennen, ob es ein Lachs oder eine Meeri war.(schlechter Computerausdruck)Es war ein gewaltiger Fisch von 1,04 m
 und 12,2 kg.Ein nichtangelnder Camper erzählte mir, daß er sowas auch noch nicht gesehen hat und versicherte mir, das er den Fisch auch fotorafiert hat, weil ihm sonst keiner glaubt.Dem unbekannten Fänger ein großes Petri Heil.Dieser Rekord wird wohl sehr lange halten.Da werden sämtliche Trollingfischer neidisch.#6


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moinsen,
wollt mich auch mal wieder hier zu Wort melden!

achso, bevor ichs vergess  @ Schwede11:





aber nicht verzagen, das lenkt nur vom angeln ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Also, ich war mal wieder auf Fehmarn und Umgebung unterwegs, genauer gesagt vom 25.3-8.4!! Mefo´s kamen eigentlich regelmäßig aus dem Wasser, hab in der 1. Woche tolle Fische gesehen..bis an die 90cm!!! Aber leider nur gesehen, meine 1 Mefo´06 war ne gut 45er die mir wie jedes Jahr vor lauter Aufregung aus den Händen gerutscht ist :q hinzu kamen noch 2 um die Anfang 50 und ein paar Küstendorsche zum Abend. Die beiden grössten waren 65 + 71 cm, macht irre Spass das Tauziehen mit den dicken Jungens #6 
Die 2. Woche lief dann besser, hatte ein paar um die 60... mein Dad hing immernoch auf seiner 53er aus der 1 Woche! Änderte sich aber dann, er kam Besuch von einer drallen 68er!! Die Freude war groß, sieht man glaub ich auch auf dem Bild |supergri  Es waren alles in allem gute 2 Wochen, wir haben meist gefischt mit richtig "Druck im Gesicht", gute Welle-->guter Fisch!
Ach und nochmal @Schwede11:
Hab auch noch eine vorzeigbare bekommen (du weisst wo), war übrigens das einzige Männchen unter lauter Weibern die wir gefangen haben!
In 4 Wochen gehts nochmal hoch, bis dahin

TL Micha


----------



## Robi Hobi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallöchen an alle Mefo-Verrückten!!!

Ich dachte ich poste hier auch einmal was rein, auch wenn´s nicht gerade Superfänge waren!#d 
Ich war mit meinem Kumpel vom 3.4.-7.4. auf Rügen!
Das Wetter war in Ordnung, lediglich kam mir das Wasser noch zu kalt vor.#q 
Schätze so ca. 3 Grad.
Wir selber hatten zwei kleine Mefo´s. Größere haben wir aber in Dranske und in Drewoldtke gesehen. Was wir genau falsch gemachten haben, kann ich mir nicht erklären.#d 
Aber nächste Woche werd ich es auf ein Neues probieren!

#h #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Tüdel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> habe gerüchteweise von einer 110 cm MeFo gehört, die auf Fehmarn vom Ufer aus gefangen worden sein soll.
> Weiß jemand was davon?
> Angeblich gewogen und vermessen wurde sie in Heiligenhafen ...
> 
> Gruß Tüdel
> 
> Ach ja, geht hier ja um Fänge und nicht Fänge ...
> Also:
> 03.04.: 2 Dorsch (C&R), Trolling
> 04.04.: 2 Dorsch (C&R), Trolling
> 05.04.: Nix, Watangeln, anfangs sonnig - dann Regen, Salty (Schwarz-silber), Marienleuchte, 17:00 bis 19:30
> 06.04.: 68 cm, 4,3 KG, Trolling
> 07.04.: 49 cm, 1,9 KG, Trolling
> 08.04.: Nix, Trolling (Boah war das ein Regensturm ...)
> 
> P.S. Fotos folgen


 
jaja, zu viel windzum trolling??
wirwaren mit 38 BB aufder ostsee...
am 08.04. auf fehmarn...

naja, sind nicht alle soo hart


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin,

2 Stück auf Rügen, Länge 51 cm (beide, die haben sich abgesprochen ... nein, nicht zusammen 51cm)

Fangtag: 08.04.06
Angelart: Spinnfischen mit Wathose
Uhrzeit: zwischen 7:00 und 12:00 Uhr
Köder: kein Spöket, hat aber den gleichen Nachnamen #c 
Wind: SW 5 (ich habe in Lee geangelt)
Temp: bis 14°
Wolken: anfangs bewölkt, später Sonne 
Wasser: klar
Wassertemp: laut Wetteronline 2°, laut 2 Tauchern, die ich getroffen habe (nein, nicht mit dem Blinker) 6°



sonstiges: eine kurz nach dem Anbiss verloren, einen Nachläufer
leider hat mein Fotoapperat nach der ersten den Geist aufgegeben


----------



## Joe Schmakapop

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallo Mefohunters,auch von mir eine kurze Fangmeldung. 6.4. in Apenrade direkt am Sonderstrand,eine Braune ca.50cm,natürlich released ,mit Sbiro und Fliege (juletrae).Später mit einem Bekannten, den ich vor Ort getroffen habe ,nach Varneas hochgefahren,er bekam an der Fliegenrute einen gewaltigen Biss ,hat Sie aber im Drill verloren.Wind aus SW (5) und Schauerwetter.Gruß Joe​


----------



## Frango

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin, boardies,|wavey:
war mit boardie titonator übers WE in Meschendorf. Titonator war zum ersten Mal beim Mefofischen dabei. Freitag hatten wir um die WS 4 Süd-West, Wassertemperatur lag bei ca. 4°C, war recht angetrübt, im vorderen Bereich natürlich jede Menge Kraut unterwegs. Was soll ich sagen, Freitag fing titonator gegen 16.00 Uhr seine erste Mefo#6, eine blitzblanke 47er, sie biss auf einen dieser ovalen Blinker, die einseitig mit einer roten reflektierenden Folie beklebt sind, Name habe ich gerade nicht parat. Freude war natürlich groß. Bei mir trotz intensivster Angelei am Freitag nüschte. Tags drauf war mir jedoch das Glück hold. Nachdem titonator einen Fisch im Drill verlor :c(war wohl merklich kleiner als seine erste) hatte ich bei ungefähr gleichen Wetterbedingungen den schon nicht mehr erwarteten Biss. Waren klassische Begleitumstände, stundenlanges Angeln brachte nicht einen Zupfer, ein merklicher Stellungswechsel von gut vierhundert Metern, erste Wurf und Zack!, war sie dran. Blitzblank und mit 46 cm nicht die größte, aber maßig, mehr wollt´ich in dem Moment auch nicht!:q Gebissen hat sie gegen 17.00 Uhr auf eine Hansen grey Victor, 20g, im silber-gelb-roten Finish. Kurz danach mussten wir das Angeln abbrechen, da der Wind nochmals deutlich zunahm. Sonntag dann noch ein Stündchen abangeln, brachte aber nichts. Trotzdem waren wir angesichts der Wind-und damit einhergehenden Krautbedingungen mehr als zufrieden mit unseren beiden Wochenendmefos!
Beste Grüße
Frango


----------



## MoritzHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin zusammen,

so nachdem es die letzten zwei Wochen auch schon gut lief, krachte es am Sonntag mal so richtig an meiner Rute.
Aber kurz um knapp der Reihe nach...Sonntagmorgen 4:00h: ab an die Küste!
Pünktlich um 6:00 standen wir zu zweit im Wasser - Wie immer ein Gefühl der Extra-Klasse, dafür lasse ich mittlerweile alles stehen und liegen. Gegen 7:00 dann der erste Fischkontakt aber shit...wieder weg. Na gut kann passieren aber Fisch ist da. Gegen 9:00 hatte ich dann wieder das Vergnügen 15 Sekunden mit ner Mefo Spaß zu habe bis...shit schon wieder weg. Gibts ja nicht. Wenige Minuten ging dann eine wunderschöne 52er bei meinem Freund an die Angel und was passiert...na endlich drin der Fisch und erste Jubeltänze wurde gemacht. Eigentlich wollte ich schon raus und mal ein bisschen Pause machen aber was soll der Geiz, noch ein paar Würfe kosten ja nichts. Und dann war es auch soweit, zack rums Rutre krumm und wie. Meine Beine wackelten auch gleich mit im Takt. Das war keine kleine soviel war klar und nach dem ersten Sprung hatte ich wohl nen Puls von 200 denn das ganze Ausmaß an Fisch war zu erahnen. Naja die nächsten 10 Minuten waren Himmel und Hölle zugleich, denn das Teil wollte absolut nicht näher als 3 Meter rankommen. Immer wieder weg und weg und weg aber der Haken ließ zum Glück nicht locker. Dann wurde es nochmal richtig spannend und die Mefo hätte mich fast am Ars... gehabt. Kommt schön auf mich zugeschwommen aber nein nicht in Kescher sondern lieber von hinten durch die Beine durch. Das ging dann zum Glück auch noch gut und nach nervenaufreibenden 15 Minuten war es dann endlich geschfft.
YUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!

76 cm blankes heringsfressendes Silber mit 5030 g lagen im Kescher.
Das war so gegen 10:00 und schon jetzt ging der Tag geht in meine persönliche Geschichte ein.
Zum Köder gibts auch noch ne kleine Geschichte. Wir standen nämlich ein ganzes Stück im Wasser und ich hatte meine Köderbox vergessen, macht ja nichts Kollege ist ja ausgerüstet. "Gib mal bitte den schönen kleinen Spöket, der sieht heiß aus"..."Ne lass mal, mit dem Teil geht gar nichts"...Naja das resultat spricht für sich.


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

sauber !!!! |schild-g#r  von sowas träum ich ja auch noch ...


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moritz |schild-g  und Petri Heil auch von mir :m


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

#6 !!
"schönes Ding" !

Petri


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

petri heil |supergri


----------



## nils7677

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ MoritzHH ==> Petri


Super Fisch.
Mein Kollege hat heute nachmittag eine 46er beim Schleppen in der Neustädter Bucht erwischt.

Juchu, ab Donnerstag gehts auch bei mir wieder in die Fluten.


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				nils7677 schrieb:
			
		

> @ MoritzHH ==> Petri
> 
> 
> Super Fisch.
> Mein Kollege hat heute nachmittag eine 46er beim Schleppen in der Neustädter Bucht erwischt.
> 
> Juchu, ab Donnerstag gehts auch bei mir wieder in die Fluten.


bei mir geht es morgen schon los,und dann richtig übers ganze weekend  will dies jahr endlich mal nee maßige meerforelle in der ostsee fangen!!hab bis jetz nur 3-4 untermaßige in der kremper au beim barschangeln als beifang gehabt.


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ich wra heute auch los ... komm am Strand an un d hab nen sehr netten anderen Angler kennengelern der grade ne ca 3kg schwere 60-70er gefangen hatte und mich einlud mich zu ihm zu gesellen. Gesagt getan ich mich daneben ins Wasser, doch 30min passierte erstmal nix... dann rumms seine Rute bis ins Griffteil krumm ... Fisch stieg aus. Ich schon angesäuert Spöket ab Dega Fyn Blau/Silber drauf ... erstmal passierte nix! Ich kuck nach links und schmeiß voll Granate raus und sagt zu ihm "Pass auf jetzt steigt was rein" .... Satz fertig RUUUUUUMS Angel krumm .... Drill und Fisch weg *SCH***E*  ... doch nicht da hat was nachgefaßt und schwups 45er Mefo im Kescher *freu*
Wieder rein ins Wasser, Wurf, Rute krumm, Juhu der ist besser denke ich aber auch er stieg aus!
Naja dann passierte ewig nix und ich stieg auf Salty um! Worauf mir dann so gegen 20.00 nen fetter 45er Dorsch knallte!

Neben uns hat nen Angler ca 30min nen richtigen Brocken gedrillt ist ihm dann noch kurz vorm Kescher ausgestiegen. Nochmal dafür Respekt das er danach mutig weiter geangelt hat! Fotos hab ich leider net meine Digi ist gestern nass geworden!


----------



## T4_Christian

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Erstmal Petri zu den schönen Fängen! Sind ja mal wieder super Fische rausgekommen!!

Wo: westliche Ostsee
Wann: 11.04.2006 5.45 - 19.30 Uhr
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: west 3 Bft.
Wetter: wechselhaft ohne Regen
Wasser: 3° C
Luft: 5-6° C
Luftdruck: 1012(hPa) 
Köder: Grizzly, Snaps, Spöket
Fisch: 3 von 47cm-55cm mitgenommen; ca.10Fische von 35cm-45cm released und einen dicken Steelhead von bestimmt 4kg nach erfolglosem Kescherversuch und anschließend schönem Sprung aus dem Wasser verabschiedet.:c 
Alles in allem ein wünderschöner Tag!

So begann der Tag:k 
http://img224.*ih.us/img224/1935/jd4000108zw.jpg

Tick, Trick und Track...
http://img119.*ih.us/img119/6211/jd4000217ix.jpg

Die anderen Bilder sind leider etwas unscharf, weil ich vergessen habe, das meine Digicma noch auf Makro gestellt war|uhoh:


----------



## eddy

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 11.04.2006 09:00- 12:30 u.13:00-18:00 Uhr
Wo: WH+DD 
Wer: ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Blinker, Wobbler
Wasser: 4° C sehr trübe
Luft: 8 °C
Wind: erst 4 dann 3 aus W/NW
Wetter: bewölkt
Fische: nada,#q

Nachdem ich an der ersten Stelle keine „Platzkarte“#c mehr ziehen konnte ,habe ich den Strand gewechselt. 
Aber auch dort waren die Bedingungen gleich. 
Naja dann eben nach Ostern, wenn das Wetter warm ist.:q

Gruß Eddy


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallo zusammen,

endlich hat es auch bei mir geklappt:

Wann: 11.4.2006 - ca. 13.30 Uhr
Wo: Lillebælt, Westfyn
Wer: MefoProf und ich
Wie: Schleppangeln
Köder: Stripper und Kinetic salty
Wasser: 3 Grad, leicht trübe
Luft: 4 Grad
Wind: West, stark auffrischend
Wetter: Bewölkt
Fische: 2 Mefo's 42 und 44 cm. Fische standen weiter draußen, meistens außerhalb der Wurfweite vom Strand.


Knæk & Bræk

donlotis


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Petri Heil Donlotis #h 

Und |schild-g  zum tollen Fang.
Na, ja - bei einem "halbeinheimischen" Führer muss das ja klappen  :q :q


----------



## Tüdel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, zu viel windzum trolling??
> wirwaren mit 38 BB aufder ostsee...
> am 08.04. auf fehmarn...
> 
> naja, sind nicht alle soo hart


 
>OFF TOPIC ON<

Ich weiß, dass Ihr draußen wart #r  dafür, aber ich war auch draussen :m und da wo ich war hätte kein noch so harter Bellyboater Spaß gehabt - ich hatte auch keinen und mein 'Belly' ist immerhin 5.5 m lang und 2,2 m breit.

>OFF TOPIC OFF<


----------



## marschel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Nun ich auch mal......hier mein nicht so erfolgreicher Auftakt !!! |uhoh: 

09-04-06
Wann: 16:00-20:00 Uhr
Wo: Dahme 
Wer: ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Box rauf & runter
Wasser: 4° C kristallklar
Luft: 5-6 °C
Wind: erst 4-5 dann 3 aus SSW
Wetter: leicht bewölkt
Fische: 1 ANFASSER   nada :c 

10-04-06
Wann: 16:00-20:00 Uhr
Wo: Boltenhagen 
Wer: ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Box rauf & runter
Wasser: 4° C (kristallklar ab ca. 50 mtr. raus)
Luft: 7-8°C
Wind: erst 4 dann 2-3 aus SW
Wetter: leicht bewölkt, später klar
Fische: nada :c , ein anderer Kollege 1x maßig von 45cm

11-04-06 PAUSE

12-04-06
Wann: 6:00-8:00 Uhr (leider nur bis 8.00 Uhr irgendwie hatte ich nasse Füsse - sch**** Schwitzwasser in der Buchse untenrum, also an den Füssen)  
Wo: Boltenhagen 
Wer: ich
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Box rauf & runter zusätzl. mit Springerfliege natur
Wasser: 3° C (kristallklar ab ca. 50 mtr. raus)
Luft: 3-4°C gefühlt -5°C  
Wind: 4 aus NO 
Wetter: leicht bewölkt, einsetzender Regen 
Fische: nada :c , ein anderer Kollege neben mir auch nüscht

....
ich bleib aber dran, werde die nächsten Tage noch mehr Angelplätze
aufsuchen und testen!

Nach 3 erfolglosen Tagen, müßten doch 3 erfolgreiche kommen, oder? |supergri


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hiiilfe, die Dorsche sind wieder da!!!#d 

Also, ...

*Wo:* Größter Forellenteich wo gibt, im Norden.|supergri 

*Wann:* Heute, 14.00 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr

*Temp.:* Wasser 5°C, Luft 6°C

*Wetter:* regnerisch, ne 3 aus Süd, Ententeich, wenig Wasser

*Köder:* Kingtrout

*Fang:* 2 zum Mitnehmen, ne 58er in silber und ein 50er in braun (Dorsch)

Bei dem ruhigen Wetter war der Strand voll, ca 17 Angler vor Ort. Soweit ich gehört hab, kamen aber insgesamt nur 2 Mefos und ein Dorsch raus. Einige Nachläufer waren wohl dabei. Ich hatte weit draußen noch einen Kontakt. Leider konnte ich den Fisch, auch nach wiederholtem Anwerfen nicht überreden, bei mir vorstellig zu werden.#c 

Hoffentlich wird das morgen nicht zu windig, dann üb ich das nochmal.|rolleyes


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

wa heute auch los.
wo: ostsee
wann: 17.00-19.45uhr
wetter: ab  und zu bissle niesel regen
wind: kein plan....wa auf jeden nich sehr viel
köder: hansen flash 16gramm farbe weiss ich net mehr genau :>
und endlich hat es dies jahr auch bei mir gezuppelt an der blinker rute :m
aber leider keine mefo sondern ein dorsch....hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht!!er war  1700gramm schwer und und 58cm lang.


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				FreeLee schrieb:
			
		

> Hiiilfe, die Dorsche sind wieder da!!!#d
> 
> Also, ...
> 
> *Wo:* Größter Forellenteich wo gibt, im Norden.|supergri
> 
> *Wann:* Heute, 14.00 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr
> 
> *Temp.:* Wasser 5°C, Luft 6°C
> 
> *Wetter:* regnerisch, ne 3 aus Süd, Ententeich, wenig Wasser
> 
> *Köder:* Kingtrout
> 
> *Fang:* 2 zum Mitnehmen, ne 58er in silber und ein 50er in braun (Dorsch)
> 
> Bei dem ruhigen Wetter war der Strand voll, ca 17 Angler vor Ort. Soweit ich gehört hab, kamen aber insgesamt nur 2 Mefos und ein Dorsch raus. Einige Nachläufer waren wohl dabei. Ich hatte weit draußen noch einen Kontakt. Leider konnte ich den Fisch, auch nach wiederholtem Anwerfen nicht überreden, bei mir vorstellig zu werden.#c
> 
> Hoffentlich wird das morgen nicht zu windig, dann üb ich das nochmal.|rolleyes


hmm,kann das sein das du uns entgegen gekommen bist?hatte nee schwarze ron thompson neopren hose an....mein vater etwas dicker  und war mit ihm gerade ausm auto raus und an der forte aufm weg zum strand.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

War das in WH ?
Dann hab ich dich auch gesehen!
Ich stand vorne auf dem Riff (Da wo der Baumstumpf liegt) !


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> War das in WH ?
> Dann hab ich dich auch gesehen!
> Ich stand vorne auf dem Riff (Da wo der Baumstumpf liegt) !


jup,warst du mit nem freund unterwegs oder der der danach zum riff is?


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ich war alleine! 
Ca. 11 - 15 Uhr !


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war alleine!
> Ca. 11 - 15 Uhr !


um 15 uhr warn wir noch nich da.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Dann haben wir uns nicht gesehen  !


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

bei mir war heute 0-Nummer! Geangelt hab ich von 16.50-20.30Uhr
und ich war da wo ich immer bin  BH oder Meschendorf  oder irgendwo dazwischen! Wind kam aus SO und war sehr schwach!


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ fantazia:

Jupp, kann gut sein. ;-)


----------



## Byron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo: Ostseeküste NWM
Wann: Heute 18.30 - 20.30Uhr
Wasser: 4.5°C, klar
Luft: 9°C, bewölkt
Wind: SW 3
Köder: Hansen Flash
Fisch: 2 Mefo's zw. 45 - 50cm (C&R), 1 Mefo 81cm - 6.6kg


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

man - was ein geiler Fisch !!!!   |uhoh: |schild-g


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Heidewitzka! #6
Petri zum schönen Fisch!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

sauber Byron. Klasse Fisch!!! Da hätte ich aber bis über beide Ohren gelacht.


Sven


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Petri zu diesem tollen Fisch! *Lach doch mal* 
Wenn ich da so an die Decke der Garage kucke seh ich, das ich nicht der einzige Rutenmessi bin


----------



## sunny

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wat'n Trümmer. Fettes Petri Heil zu diesem tollen Fisch#6 .


----------



## marschel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

da kann ich mich nur anschließen.......



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zu diesem tollen Fisch! *Lach doch mal*
> Wenn ich da so an die Decke der Garage kucke seh ich, das ich nicht der einzige Rutenmessi bin



richtig so, ich glaub man würde bei mir das :q GRINSEN :q  bis Weihnachten nicht wegbekommen..... 

BYRON ?! 
nur soviel: #r


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

petri heil :m dat echtn DICKER BRUMMER!!!!


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

genialer fisch!!! glückwunsch!!


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Na einen fetten Glückwunsch! Da wirst Du lange brauchen, um sowas zu toppen!


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo: Bülk
Wann: 13.04.06    06.30-09.00Uhr
wer: Flöthi und ich
Wie: Watfischen 
Köder: Snaps (rot-schwarz, blau-silber), falkfisch thor regenbogen
Wasser:3,5
Luft: 7°C
Wind:4-5 SW, ordentliche Böen dabei...
Wetter: bedeckt
Fisch: wir leider gar nichts, 5 andere waren auch noch da... einer von euch? jedenfalls hat einer 3 schöne Dorsche verhaften können, kamen kurz hintereinander, so gegen 8uhr...


Aber es war wieder mal schön im Wasser zu stehen und langsam wirds doch auch mal bei mir Zeit?!:c


----------



## Tüdel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Fettes Ding Byron - Petri Heil!


----------



## fishbrain

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Echt was für Augen und Seele! Hammer Fisch!

Marco :k


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

HEUUUUUUUUUUUUL
Da steh ich den ganzen morgen be scheiß Ostwind und kack Regen in der Ostsee und dann hämmert mir auf meinen letzten Wurf son Format wie Byron da hat auf meinen Salty. Ist sofort gesprungen 3-4mal aber der Salty hielt! Ich hab sie dann rangedrillt, doch wärend des Drills hat sich meine Rollenbremse festgesetzt (nie wieder ne Balzer Rolle ich hab sie zerstört, dazu später mehr)! Naja ich die so 2 Meter vor mir und stell fest das es schwer wird die in den Kescher zu bekommen ... naja probieren ... Kescher richtung Fisch ... sie setzt natürlich ne Flucht an ich mit ganzer Rute und Arm mitgegangen, da ja meine Rollenbremse fest saß. SIE ENTSCHLIEßT SICH ZU SPRINGEN, DA ES GRADE AUS NICHTMEHR GEHT.... NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN, SCHEI?EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (den Schrei sollten die in NordNorge noch gehört haben) schaft die das nicht den Salty los zu werden, gemütlich nen Bogen zu machen und davon zu schwimmen!

Ich natürlich stink sauer... der Sündenbock war klar die Rolle seit 3 Wochen hab ich überlegt sie gegen ne RedArc zu tauschen weil sie schon öfters leicht gemuckt hat aber das hat mir den rest gegeben! Ran an Strand, Rolle ab, dicken Stein und BÄNG BÄNG BÄNG ... Rolle kaputt ... nachher zum Tackeldealer und ne RedArc oder BlueArc holen ... den Fehler macht man nur einmal was hab ich mir auch diese FUFU 50Euro Rolle von meinem alten Tackeldealer andrehen lassen! Ich ärger mich jetzt noch schwarz ...

So danke ich musste mich jetzt erstmal ausheulen *wein*


----------



## marschel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@JunkieXL

mein Beileid....richtig besch***** !

Das will ich heute Abend dann mal besser machen, hoffe nur,
daß DU hast die Rollenteile vom Strand entfernt hast! :q 

Nicht, da ich noch ne Eule dreh, wenn ich da längs maschiere |kopfkrat


----------



## sunny

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@JunkieXL

Arrgghh, was ne Kagge|gr: . Wenigstens hast du die Rolle ihrer tatsächlichen Bestimmung zugeführt#6 .


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Mein Beileid Junkie!
Ich weiß, das kann auch mit einer Red arc oder Stella passieren, aber nicht so schnell!  Die nächste liegt im Kescher!


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Danke  ich trauer ihr immernoch nach ... also dem Fisch, nicht der Rolle! Klar kann mir das auch mit der anderen Rolle passieren aber da setzt sich nich nach dem Jahr die bremse einfach so fest und bewegt sich nimmer!
Ja die Einzelteile hab ich mitgenommen, die Natur kann ja nichts fürs versagen der Technik


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ Junkie:

Trotz allem, die Aktion mit dem Stein find ich Klasse. #6 
Nur schade um den Fisch.:c 

Was genau war das denn für ne Rolle? "hocicio" hat sich kürzlich auch ne Balzer aufgehalst, deren "Flaggschiff", 10 Kugellager und haste nich gesehen. Der letzte Schei??...#d 

Gefangen ham wir heute leider nix. Vielleicht sollte ich wieder alleine losziehen.|bla: 

Nix für ungut.:q :q :q


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

ne 365c hieß die glaub ich! So ne Dunkelgrüne mit Aluspuhle, auf der Balzer Seite gibs die netmehr... naja jetzt was neues was auch mit Geflecht umgehen kann!


----------



## Kleber88

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Na hier wird wohl angeblich ganz gut gefangen wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................
ich kann dat nicht ganz verstehen, wir sind jeden verdammten Tag los an allen möglichen stellen und sehen keinen fisch der ausm wasser kommt.
Habt ihr die alle gebunkert die fische oder wie kann dat angehen.


Ich glaube nicht an die großen fänge.......................

Alles shit dieses jahr

bis jetzt


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Du musst auch Haken an die Köder machen #6:q:,


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Man muss nur Glück haben. Die letzten Tage waren die Meerforellen nicht in Strandnähe. Überall an der Ostseeküste wie es ausschaut. In den Tagen davor waren sie es allerdings und es wurde gut gefangen.
Wer keine Lust hat sich auf sein Glück zu verlassen der muss halt des öfteren mal los. Vielleicht geht man so zwar an 18 von 20 Angeltagen als Schneider nach Hause dafür hat man die beiden guten Tage nicht verpasst...
Wer sich mit solchen Fangquoten nicht abfinden kann der sollte Matchangler werden. Dann kann man sich auch für 20 Euro nen Fischzähler (gestern im Laden gesehen, lächerlich) kaufen und bei jedem
10cm Rotauge einmal drücken.


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

gerade das man sie nich jeden tag fängt reizt mich so daran :> morgen früh gehts wieder los.und du musst auch daran denken das hier sehr viele meerforellen angler an board sind :> und bei so einer anzahl an anglern sind halt immer paar glückliche dabei die eine oder mehrere meerforellen fangen  wa auch schon öfters los und habe auch noch nie nee meerforelle in der ostsee gefangen (nur paar untermaßige in der kremper au beim barsch angeln)aber ich geb die hoffnung nich auf und gehe so oft los wie möglich und hoffe das es dies jahr mal klappt :>


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

ich geh auch los


----------



## WeirdPilot

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

aber es is schon echt merkwürdig, dass mnache 20mal losgehn und nur nen paar kleine ziehn und andere am tag 8 stück fangen! naja es scheint als ob die mefos noch nich voll da sind!

naja hf und gl|wavey:


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> ich geh auch los



*Nur die Harten komm in Garten* Du bist wirklich Mefokrank. Keine Rolle mehr und Watbüx undicht. #r #r 
Wie jetzt |kopfkrat  mit Kopfrute und Badehose;+ :q :q :q 

Gruß

Belle


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

NeNe das bischen Wasser in der Büx kann ich ab *gg* sollange das nicht in Massen einströmt komm ich damit klar  !!!
Ich war vorhin gleich bei Rods World und hab mir ne RedArc mit 12er Fireline geholt  also kanns morgen wieder losgehen! Ja ich bin Mefokrank das geb ich auch zu  morgen ist dann der 5te Tag der Woche *hihi*


----------



## Byron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@JunkieXL
Ist schon ******* Mit der dicken Mefo. Meine ist auch 3-4 mal gesprungen
und ich weiß nicht wie oft ich meine Bremse lose und wieder fester gestellt
habe. zum Glück war ein Kollege dabei, der sie mir denn nach guten 20 min
gekeschert hat. Man war ich froh, als sie endlich im Kescher war!
War heute wieder los!

Wo: Ostseeküste NWM
Wann: Heute  17.30 - 19.30 Uhr
Wasser: ca. 4°C, klar
Luft: ca. 10°C, leicht bewölkt
Wind: SW  erst 3, später 4-5
Köder: Hansen Flash, Snaps
Fisch: 1 Mefo  64cm - 2.9kg

Sie ist bestimmt 5 - 6 mal gesprungen und nach 4ten Kescherversuch
lag sie endlich im Netz!


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin,
mensch Byron,Glückwunsch,digger Fisch......und gleich noch ne 64ger hinterher,was will man mehr.Kannst aber ruhig mal ein bißchen lächeln

@ alle Nichtfänger:Nur mal so zur Info,da ich öfters lese oder höre:Ich war schon 6-10 mal los und nichts ging,wo sind die Fische bloß etc..Ich war zwischen Dez und jetzt über 50 mal los und habe teilweise über viele Tage nichts bis gar nichts gefangen.Anderen Freunden ging es genauso,teilweise waren Leute 70 mal los und nichts ging,weißt Bescheid?
Es ist wie immer,die Forellen springen nicht in den Kescher man muß sie finden,herausfinden auf was sie gerade stehen.Die letzten 2 Wochen lief es teilweise sehr gut,aber auch heikle Fische,die nur auf Fliege gingen.Da kannste  Blinkern bis du schwarz wirst,da passiert nichts.
Außerdem fangen die anderen immer besser und mehr,vor allen die  Diggen
Gruß aus FL Thor


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@JunkieXL:Ja sowas ist ein Schock.Da hat man endlich ne Große am Band und dann sowas.Ich habe mal vor Jahren nen großen Hecht verloren,da ich einen Billigwirbel benutzt habe,das war schlimm....Seitdem nur beste Haken,Wirbel und natürlich einwandfreies Getackle.Gerade die Bremse muß einwandfrei funktionieren,aber auch der Rest muß stimmen.Große Trutten haben ordentlich Power,I Know!
Also weitermachen und irgendwann passts vielleiccht wieder. 
Gruß aus FL Thor


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@Byron
Petri! #6
Büdde mal n Lächeln zum goilen Fisch 

greetz locke


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				WeirdPilot schrieb:
			
		

> aber es is schon echt merkwürdig, dass mnache 20mal losgehn und nur nen paar kleine ziehn und andere am tag 8 stück fangen! naja es scheint als ob die mefos noch nich voll da sind!
> 
> naja hf und gl|wavey:


naja zur rechten zeit am richtigen ort.wer öfters angel geht hat natürlich mehr chancen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@JunkieXL
vergeß nicht bei der RedArc die Bügelschrauben (die auf denen der Bügel sich dreht) vorher mit einem Schlitzschraubendreher auf genügend Anzug zu kontrollieren, dann paßt das beim nächsten Mal ohne jedes Vertun! #6


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

k werd ich tun  ist schon nen feines Teil die Arc


----------



## Byron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Anderen Freunden ging es genauso,teilweise waren Leute 70 mal los und nichts ging,weißt Bescheid?

Also sorry, dann würd ich mir langsam mal überlegen, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch etwas falsch mache....


----------



## Kleber88

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

wir waren die ganzen ferien los und dat einzigste waren 2 untermaßige und sonst nichts.
Aber nicht nur wir haben nicht anständiges gefangen, sondern auch die anderen die an der küste unterwegs waren wenn wir da waren.

Und dann heißt es immer " vor ein paar tagen habe ich 5 forellen erwischt "
immer das gleiche


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

wa eben auch wieder los (wh).nix gefangen.anderen hatten soweit ich es mitbekommen habe auch alle nix.war auflandiger wind eher zum brandungsangeln geeignet sind darum auch net so lange geblieben.

naja war dies jahr 3 mal los 1 dorsch von 1700gramm gefangen 58cm lang.aber geb die hoffnung nich auf und fahr bei jeder gelegenheit los |supergri irgendwann wird es schon klappen mit der mefo.


----------



## MefoProf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo: Kleiner Belt Wedellsborg
Wann: 13.04.06 Abends
Wer: MefoProf
Wetter: Elendig, windig und regen
Köder: Stripper schwarz/silber
Fisch: 50 cm, 1,2 kg

Schon ein mühseliges Geschäft mit den Meffos. Waren den ganzen Tag unterwegs, haben alles probiert und nix gemerkt odere gesehen. Als wir gegen Abend wieder zu Hause waren und was zu Futtern bekommen hatten, beschlossen wir noch einen letzten Versuch in der Dämmerung zu machen. Bereits nach 10 Würfen zappelte ein schöner Fisch am Stripper. Trotz 4 Tobis im Maul war offensichlich noch Platz für einen Stripper!  Hatten danach noch mehrfach Kontakt, aber dann wurde es richtig dunkel und ungemütlich mit Sturmböen und Schlagregen, so dass wir aufgeben mussten.


----------



## Murad

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo: Bliesdorf
Wann: 14.04.06 Abendstunden
Wer: Nils + Papa
Wasser: ca. 4 Grad
Wetter: SW 3 - 4
Köder: Blinker schwarz/silber 18 gr.
Fisch: 2 Mefo`s  50 cm / 1 x 47 cm


----------



## marschel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

RESPEKT Muard....schöne Jagd... #6 

Ich war gestern auch nochmal los.......(an einem Strand, wo ich ganz alleine 
den Mefos nachgestellt habe). Das es sowas noch gibt... |kopfkrat

und da gestern zwischen 16:15 bis 19:15 Uhr kein Silberbaren aus dem 
Wasser wollte, hier nun ein paar Impressionen des gestrigen windigen Wetters! 

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/6298/imgp28562ta.jpg

und noch eins.......

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/4131/imgp28535lh.jpg


----------



## Grasshopper

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin Moin #h 

Fakten folgen unten, Geschichte zu meiner ersten Mefo hier  :

Ich bin gestern mit einem Freund nach Fehmarn gefahren, fest in der Annahme, dass wir mit einem Boot herausfahren, dass wir uns dort vor Ort mieten wollten und gemütlich auf Mefos schleppen bzw. spinnen. 
(Soweit die Theorie und unser Wunschdenken)

Dort angekommen, mussten wir allerdings erfahren, dass man uns zwar zu Wasser lassen könne, aber uns leider nicht mehr an Land hiefen, da der Wind noch zunehmen sollte. Da uns die Aussicht auf ertrinken nicht sonderlich gut gefiel, mussten wir also notgedrungen umplanen. #q  Führerscheinfreies 5 PS Boot und ordentlich Druck aufm Sund... nö lass mal.

Zwar hatten wir eine gute Spinnausrüstung mit, aber leider besitzt mein Kumpel keine Wathose und zum Brandungsangeln hatten wir auch nicht recht etwas dabei,... außer zwei Karpfenruten. Also..., wir zum nächsten Angelladen gedüst und erstmal etwas Kleinkram eingekauft, um die Karpfenruten irgendwie zum Brandungsangeln zu vergewaltigen#d . 

Unser jetziger Plan sah dann so aus, dass einer versucht Platte zu verarschen und der andere mit der Wathose, quasi um ihn herum, die Forellen sucht |rolleyes 
Nach langem hin- und herüberlegen, welche wohl die beste Stelle sei, entschlossen wir uns dann einfach weichflötig in den Windschatten zu fahren, um dort ohne Fisch zusterben. (Nochmal vielen Dank an die netten Angler, die uns den Weg gezeigt haben ) Wir rechneten wirklich mit gar nichts mehr, den halben Tag hatten wir mit rumgurken, austesten, informieren usw. verbaselt und nun wollten wir einfach nur noch ans Wasser. Scheiß auf, auflandig und son Gelaber, einfach nur angeln!

Und was soll ich sagen nach ca. 1,5 Std  rumste es auf einmal in meiner Rute!!! Ein Fisch, unglaublich und das an diesem Tag. Ich hab mir beinahe in die Hose gemacht. Was folgte war ein schöner Drill mit einem erfolgreichen Ende. Der Fisch war einfach nur :k Joa..., und nun bin ich süchtig.... geil |supergri  

P.S. Anschließend übernahm dann mein Kumpel die Wathose und diese wollte er dann auch nicht mehr verlassen  

Wo: Marienenleuchte (übrigens ganz alleine #c )
Wann: 14.04.06 ca. 18:00 Uhr
Wer: Ein Freund (kein Boardie) und ich
Wasser: ca. 4 Grad
Wetter: SWS 3-4 
Köder: Snaps schwarz/rot 18 gr.
Fisch: Eine wunderschöne 57er Mefo

Bis dann 
Grasshopper


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



> Köder: Snaps schwarz/rot 18 gr.



Revolution Snaps in 18gr. wo gibt es den denn!?


----------



## Sharky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo: WH
Wann: 13.04.06 ca. 18.00 - 20.30 Uhr
Wer: Ich, drei Freunde und etwa 15 weitere Mefoverrückte
Wasser: ca. 4-5 Grad Wassertemp., leicht trüb
Wetter: Westwind 3-4 Bft., bewölkt aber trocken
Köder: Gladsax, Witch, Spöket und alles was die Köderkiste 
hergegeben hat. Viele Farben durchprobiert Ködergewicht bis 20gr.
sonstiges: Habe mehrere Ringler im Wasser schwimmen sehen, hatte aber 
leider keinen geeigneten Köder dabei... dann wäre bestimmt etwas gegangen #q 
Fisch: wenige kurze Anfasser und ein Aussteiger etwa 6m vorm Kescher |gr:

Bei den vielen anderen Anglern habe ich auch nicht viel Fisch feststellen 
können. Jedoch: Ein Angler ging mit 'ner 70+ an mir vorbei und einen Fliegenpeitscher konnte ich im Drill beobachten (hat den Fisch leider auch verloren)
Werde es morgen mal in Richtung Flensburg versuchen - irgendwann muss es ja mal wieder klappen!!


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Revolution Snaps in 18gr. wo gibt es den denn!?



Du bist ja ein Erbsenzähler:m


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ja ein Erbsenzähler:m


|supergri Entweder den 20er etwas mit der Feile bearbeiten
...oder den 25er etwas mehr #h 
Must nur ab und zu auf die Waage legen sonst hast Du n 17 Grammer


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

moin, ich war diese woche auch mal wieder unterwegs, und wie immer ziemlich erfolglos :c 

naja, dienstag war ich in der kieler förde unterwegs und wollte abends eigentlich noch n dorsch verhaften... doch dann kurz vor 8 bemerkte ich das ich im schritt doch einigermaßen feucht werde, was nix ungewöhnliches is, und ruck zuck stand die ganze suppe kniehoch in meiner watbüx |supergri 
und bin dann ohne fisch wieder @home

gestern und heute war ich in der geltinger bucht und konnte leider nur beobachten wie man eine meerforelle fängt, selber bei mir tat sich rein gar nüscht... außer das ich mir heute ne fliege bei einer kräftigen seitenböe in finger gerammt hab, bin dann gleich zum auto, haken raus und spinnrute genomm und weiter gings |supergri  wenns wasser noch 2 grad mehr hat bin ich wieder oben  bis dahin ...


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> kurz vor 8 bemerkte ich das ich im schritt doch einigermaßen feucht werde, was nix ungewöhnliches is, und ruck zuck stand die ganze suppe kniehoch in meiner watbüx



kann mal wer Nikmark bescheid geben ? :q


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

endlich auch mal für mich silber .... 
büschn südlich von Grobo ne schöne 55er auf nen blauen Apex Schleppblinker im Mittelwasser bei ca 6-7m ca 500m vom Ufer entfernt ....  :m


----------



## MeerforelleHRO

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moinsen sind ihr ein paar mefoangler aus Rostock würde gerne mal ein paar tips bekommen Ich angle immer richtung Elmenhorst würde gerne mal die besten Köder oder ein paar kleine Tips wissen


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> endlich auch mal für mich silber ....
> büschn südlich von Grobo ne schöne 55er auf nen blauen Apex Schleppblinker im Mittelwasser bei ca 6-7m ca 500m vom Ufer entfernt ....  :m




Das kannste ja wohl voll vergessen|gr: . Geschleppt zählt nicht 












Trotzdem "Petri Heil"!!!!#6 #6


----------



## Byron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ HAL9000

"Ich war zwischen Dez und jetzt über 50 mal los und habe teilweise über viele Tage nichts bis gar nichts gefangen.Anderen Freunden ging es genauso,teilweise waren Leute 70 mal los und nichts ging,weißt Bescheid?"

|kopfkrat 

Das kann ich irgenwie nicht so richtig verstehen. Ich gehe fast jeden Tag
an einem anderen Strand angeln und die Mefo's beißen überall. Von den
letzten 10 mal wo ich los war, hab ich bestimmt 8 mal was gefangen!
70 mal los - und nicht's ging!
Ich glaube, denn hätte ich das Meerforellenangeln schon aufgegeben!|supergri 

Petri Heil und viel Silber:m 

MfG Byron#h


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Revolution Snaps in 18gr. wo gibt es den denn!?



he. he, das wüstest Du wohl gerne |rolleyes  
(und ich übrigens auch)

Und Petri allen Fängen, :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Mönsch Jelle und GErnot, dass hätte ich jetzt aber nicht erwartet!!!!#t 

Ihr kennt noch nicht den neuen Schnaps in 18cl, dat gibbet doch gar nicht.
|supergri 
Bekommt ihr fast in jedem Laden, der Hochprozentiges führt.|rolleyes 

Geheimtip ist aber auch der lila/blassblaue in 18 Karat aufgelegt, den bekommt ihr bei Wempe.   #6 

So und weil das jetzt alles Top Secret und überhaupt war, vernichtet sich diese Nachricht von selbst...........


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@byron:ich schrieb,das ich an vielen Tagen,speziell im Dez.,Jan. und Feb.,nichts gefangen habe.An einigen Tagen habe ich auch was gefangen,doch das war nicht der Rede wert[nur kleine Fische bzw Absteiger],bzw nicht mit dem letzten Jahr zu vergleichen.Da hatte ich letztes Jahr in den genannten Monaten eindeutig bessere Fänge zu verbuchen.Es ging vielen Anglern bei uns hier oben ebenfalls so.Mein Kumpel,welcher über die letzten kalten Monate  viele Tage am Wasser war,da er dort wohnt bzw arbeitet,hatte zu 90% nichts,obwohl neben ihm  gefangen wurde.
Kennt ihr das nicht?Ihr geht los und los und los und es geht einfach nichts,obwohl andere am selben Strand fangen.......... 
Erst Mitte bis Ende März ging es so langsam los.
Was ich eigentlich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist,das "Kleber 88" irgendwo schrieb,das er jeden Tag los ist/war und nichts gefangen hat und nicht an die großen Fänge glaubt.
Ich wollte damit nur sagen,das es anderen genauso geht/ging und man manchmal sehr große Ausdauer mitbringen muß.
Ich kenne sogar jemanden,der seit weit über 15 Jahren auf Mefo angelt und was soll ich sagen,er erzählte mir mal vor ein paar Jahren,das er über 1 Jahr nicht eine Flosse zugesicht bekommen hat.
Außerdem wäre ich kein Küstenjunkie,wenn ich mir von den paar läppischen Nullnummern das Mefo angeln vermiesen lassen würde.
Immer dran bleiben lautet die Devise,wurde letzten Sonntag auch mit nem dicken Heringsfresser belohnt
Gruß aus FL Thor


----------



## Byron

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				HAL9000 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer dran bleiben lautet die Devise,wurde letzten Sonntag auch mit nem dicken Heringsfresser belohnt
> Gruß aus FL Thor


 
:m Herzlichen Glückwunsch:m 

MfG  Byron


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann : heute 5.30 -8.00
Wo : Kieler Förde
Wetter : Bewölkt , Windstärke 2 aus West
Womit : Spöket Kupferfarben (273)
Fisch : Eine 45 er und n paar Anfasser

Zum Thema nix fangen ...
Ich war den ganzen Dezember , Januar und Februar alle paar Tage am Wasser .
Und bis auf eine braune im Dezember und 2 silberne mitte Februar hatte ich keine Fische ...
Zur Zeit dagegen ists eher die Ausnahme das ich mal ohne silber nach Hause gehe .


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*Karfreitag ist Fischtag !!*

Moin!

Wann: Karfreitag
Wo: 9.00 bis 11.30 Uhr Heiligenhafen Klärwerk, 12.30 bis 21.30 Uhr WH
Wer: Mefomicha, mein Neffe Bjarne und ich
Wetter: heiter bis wolkig, West bis Nordwest 5-6, 1 leichter Schauer
Wasser: Wellen bis gut 50cm, leicht eingetrübt, ca. 5-6°C
Was: Watfischen
Köder: Blinker und Wobblersortiment rauf und runter, Springerfliegen
Fänge: zwei wunderschöne, blitzeblanke, hart kämpfende, silberne _Heringe#6 !_
Ansonsten insgesamt 4 Fehlbisse, 3 kleine C&R, Micha zwei gute Forellen long line released (eine davon kurz vorm Kescher). Die Heringe bissen auf meine Springerfliegen. Ansonsten waren wir erfreut, das bei den tollen Bedingungen in WH relativ wenig los war. Vielen Anglern waren wohl die Wellen zu heftig, aber ich geh lieber nur bis zu den Knien rein und fische in bewegtem Wasser, als zum Beispiel Schulter an Schulter in Katharienhof im Ententeich zu stehen.|supergri 

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## Sharky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo: Geltinger Bucht
Wann: 15.04.06 ca. 10.00 - 13.15 Uhr
Wer: Sharky
Wasser: ca. 5 Grad Wassertemp., absolut klares Wasser; Luft etwa 13°C
Wetter: Leichte Brise aus Süd (kaum wahrnehmbar) , sonnig und trocken; das Wetter hatte richtig was von Sommerurlaub 
Köder: Spöket 18gr in verschiedenen Farben
Fisch: Nada, nix und wieder nix - nicht mal 'nen Anfasser

Die Angler, die ich getroffen habe konnten auch keine Erfolge vermelden. Nicht mal die Jungs die mit dem Boot die Küstenlinie abgeschleppt haben sind 
erfolgreich gewesen. 
Na ja, dann eben nächstes Wochenende auf ein Neues - irgendwann wird es schon klappen.


----------



## marschel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

*...so nun beim 5. Versuch in meinem Urlaub hat es geknallt, UND WIE !!! *

Wann: 15-04-2006 
Wo: 16.30 bis 18.30 Uhr NWM
Wer: ich und 3-4 weitere, die ich aber nicht kannte
Wetter: sonnig Wind: um die 1-2 später auffrischend auf 3-4 (BEIßZEIT)
Wasser: kristallklar, ca. 5°C
Was: Watfischen
Köder: Blinker MoereSilda blue fox 22gr. Kupfer
Fänge: 1x 65cm 10 Pfd. 

....und hier der kleine Bericht!

Nachdem ich angekommen war, pellte ich mich in meine Neo-hose und genoß
noch schnell eine Tasse Tee bei strahlenden Sonnenschein. Irgendwie war es 
richtig warm auf der Haut und sofort überkam ich ein gutes Gefühl.

Also runter an den Strand in Richtung Steilküste und siehe da, nur 1 Angler 
zu sehen, merkwürdig, irgendwas verpasst? Hmmmm, naja okay angelst halt
neben dem Riff auf der 2.Bank..gesagt, getan.....
Die Sonne brannte vom Himmel und ich merkte, wie mir zuznehmend wärmer
in meiner kuscheligen Watjacke wurde.....die 1. Schweißperle rinnte mir von 
der Stirn.....nun gut, kannst ja gleich die Jacke ausziehen dachte ich mir, NUR
noch einen Wurf....hol aus und rums, da flog der FalkFish Wobbler weiiiiittttt
gaaaaaannnnnnnnnzzzzzzzz weit, NEIN, das kann nicht sein, 4 Tage passiert
nix und dann beim 20. Wurf am 5. Tag fliegt alles weg, son scheissssss.

Wo hast Du denn jetzt die Wirbel Marcel? Na toll, im Rucksack an Land.....
Super dachte ich mir, fängt ja toll an.....wieder zurück an Land...okay.
An Land schnell wieder alles zurecht...getüddelt. Was nimmst Du jetzt, aha
der Blau/silberne Blinker lächelte mich an... nun gut...Jacke aus Blinker ran
und ab in die Fluten.....2. Wurf rums, da flog der Blinker weiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttt
auf die Ostsee. Ich wollte schei**e schrein.......-es gibt manchmal Tage, die
sollte es nicht geben- Verdammt!
Diesmal hatte ich aber zum Glück die Wirbel mit rausgenommen. Also Wirbel
ran und MS Kupfer ran, vielleicht bringt der wenigstens Glück.......
Nach 100. Würfen und aufkommenden Wind fror ich ein wenig.....also wieder
an Land die Jacke anziehen. Als ich kurz vorm Ufer war, auf einaml ein Ruck
(aber was für einer) NEIN, nicht was Ihr jetzt denkt, nicht in der Rute, 
sondern an meinem Watgürtel.........son shiet, ich hatte vergessen den 
Kescher in die Hand zu nehmen und zog Ihn eiunfach hinter mehr her,
bis er schließlich ca. 2 to. von diesem ekeligen grünen Schlick eingesammelt
hatte und sich unter dem Schlick an einem Stein verfing. Nun war ja wohl
alles perfekt....nach einem kurzen Anflug einer klitzekleinen Wutattacke,
gönnte ich mir einen Schluck Beruhigungstee und guckte den mittlerweile
4 Anglern zu, als es mir durch den Kopf schoß: "Na klar, falsche Stelle, diese
hier bringt nur Unglück" Also nach rechts ca. 100 mtr. auf die andere Bank...

Und was soll ich sagen: "Das war GENAU RICHTIG"
2. Wurf....ankurbeln und HÄNGER...och nö. Also Rute nach oben 
angeschlagen...löst sich schon........JA es hat sich gelöst und wie: der 
Hänger entpuppte sich als silbernes Kampfschwein....erstmal 10 mtr. Schnur
nehmen, dann blitzschnell an die Oberfläche schiessen, dann Flucht nach rechts und wieder nach links........zwischendurch mal die Rute testen. Aja
dachte sich die Mefo, die biegt sich wirklich bis zum handteil durch, dann 
kann ich ja auf meinen Wiedersacher zuschwimmen und abtauchen......bringt
auch nix....Also kurz vor Marcel den letzten trick ausprobieren Rollen, Rollen,
und nochmal Rollen......so nun geht mir aber die Puste aus...ich schwimm 
dann lieber gemächlich in den bereitliegenden Kescher.....gesagt getan.

Ergebnis: 65cm blanker, dicker Heringfresser....#6 

Einem besonderen Dank, gilt der Firma, die mir die Haken vermacht haben.
DER HAKEN WAR NACH DEM DRILL IM EIMER; REGELRECHT AUFGEBOGEN!!!
Da muß neues Material an den Start, sonst verliere ich irgendwann 
nochmal ne Ü70! :q      

Hier die Bilder zum Geniessen!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/5766/imgp28729oa.jpg

http://img437.*ih.us/img437/6350/imgp28759jc.jpg


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				marschel schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Bilder zum Geniessen!!!!!!!!!!!!



#6 #6 #6 
Schönes Ding!!! Petri Heil!!! :m 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## eddy

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

#6 Echt geiles teil
Auf solche schönen Brocken haben wir es abgsehen.#r |wavey:  
Kann erst nach den 22.ten wieder los 
Wenn sie dann noch da sind.
gruß eddy


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallo Marschel,
ein schöner und sauberer Fisch. Petri Heil dazu.
Allerding scheint das angegebe Gewicht wohl etwas hoch geschätzt zu sein, oder?


----------



## marschel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@Dolfin

..ne, ne das gewicht stimmt schon.......richtig fett das Teil. :m 

Die Flankenhöhe beträgt 19cm ! #6  
(obwohl es sich nachweislich nicht um einen Karpfen handelt...:q )

Also genaues Gewicht ist: 4.900 Gramm gerundet 5,- kg -> 10 Pfd.


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hey Marschel,
cooler Fisch.Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch.Ganz schön rund die "Kleine"
Gruß aus FL   Thor


----------



## marschel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Vielen Dank für die GLÜCKWÜNSCHE #6 

WAS JETZT KOMMT, WEISS ICH ALLERDINGS NICHT (bin aber wirklich schockiert - das habe ich nicht verdient - ....MACHT EUCH SELBER EIN BILD! 

*Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr mit Sportsgeist 
und Community zu tun*.

Eins ist aber sicher ab heute: "Ich werde keine Gewichtsangaben mehr machen"   

@ Dolfin 
....HIER HAST DU DEINE PN WIEDER, ICH BRAUCHE SIE NICHT!


edit by Tim


----------



## detlefb

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				marschel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die GLÜCKWÜNSCHE #6
> 
> WAS JETZT KOMMT, WEISS ICH ALLERDINGS NICHT (bin aber wirklich schockiert - das habe ich nicht verdient - ....MACHT EUCH SELBER EIN BILD!
> 
> *Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr mit Sportsgeist
> und Community zu tun*.
> 
> Eins ist aber sicher ab heute: "Ich werde keine Gewichtsangaben mehr machen"
> 
> @ Dolfin
> ....HIER HAST DU DEINE PN WIEDER, ICH BRAUCHE SIE NICHT!



Tja, es wohl ist wirklich besser gleich gar nichts mehr zuschreiben. Es gibt halt immer ganz Oberschlaue.....nur sollte man PN's nicht veröffentlichen, auch nicht von diesem Schreiberling. Obwohl ich deinen Ärger mehr als nach vollziehen kann.

Trotz allem Ärger, ein kräftiges Petri Heil meinerseits.#6


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Erzähl nix marschel, das war ein getunter Karpfen. :g  
Was für ein feister Fisch. 
Ehrliches Petri von mir. Eine mit so einem „hohen Rücken“ würde ich auch mal gerne fangen.#6 

Na , man kann ja nun nicht jederzeit im „richtigen Planquadrat 7“ sein.
Es hat ja ab und an jeder mal sein tiefes „C“ oder den G-Punkt. 

Aber egal, ich freue mich jedenfalls für den Fisch für Dich mit und Danke für den Bericht.:m 

Gernot #h


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

HI,

Marschel -- was FÜR EIN FISCH!!!#6 #6 
Aber tatsächlich: bevor es Ärger gibt nimm die PN wieder raus - dat gibt nur Ärger, den Du Dir (erst recht nich) verdient hast.

Ich sehe keinen Grund, hier auch nur einen Gramm anzuzweifeln; daher: lass Dich nicht ärgern und freu Dich über den genialen Fang! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				marschel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die GLÜCKWÜNSCHE #6
> 
> WAS JETZT KOMMT, WEISS ICH ALLERDINGS NICHT (bin aber wirklich schockiert - das habe ich nicht verdient - ....MACHT EUCH SELBER EIN BILD!
> 
> *Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr mit Sportsgeist
> und Community zu tun*.
> 
> Eins ist aber sicher ab heute: "Ich werde keine Gewichtsangaben mehr machen"
> 
> @ Dolfin
> ....HIER HAST DU DEINE PN WIEDER, ICH BRAUCHE SIE NICHT!



meinen glückwunsch zu diesem prächtigen fang !

@ dolfin


sollte marschel lügen dann belügt er lediglich sich selbst ...
wüßte nicht welchen vorteil er sich dadurch verschafft ...
also was ist dein tatsächliches problem ? das der fisch 1 kg mehr gewicht hat als er evtl. tatsächlich entspricht o. das ein solcher fisch noch keinen eintrag in deiner liste hat ?!? lächerlich...

mfg

haeck


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

schöner Fisch !
aber die Geschichte mit den PN's hat hier nix zu suchen ! |uhoh: #d
kann man ja auch untereinander klären oder halt hier beschreiben ohne den Text/Verfasser wieder zu geben .....
heißt ja auch irgendwas mit *persönlicher* Nachricht glaub ich ... |kopfkrat


----------



## dat_geit

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Petri zu dem tollen Fang!!!!#6 

Aber der Rest.......Ist schon 16.5??????????|kopfkrat


----------



## oh-nemo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

....wie schon so oft geschrieben.....getrollte zählen hier nicht |bla: 

@Marschel,laß gut sein.Ein richtig goiler Fisch #6 
Lass Dich nicht durch "Neider" ärgern.
Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Schoiner Koffer Marcel#r Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir #h
BTW, die hässliche PN hab ich aus deinem Posting wg.  Boardregeln und so wieder rausgenommen


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin Marschel |wavey: 

Auch von mir ein gaaaanz dickes Peri Heil  und |schild-g  zum Fang.

P.S. Meine Stunde #a  kommt auch noch


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

hammer heftiges teil!!!!! mach weiter so!!!aber lass mir auch noch 1-2 stk über*lach*

aus fl nen


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wie aus dem Bilderbuch und geil geschrieben,  

Fettes Petri, Marschel!


----------



## marschel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

THX @all

..PN hätte ich heute auch wieder rausgenommen, war halt richtig 
sauer und enttäuscht....

SOMIT nochmals Danke an TIM, daß er meinen Job erledigt hat! :m 

Weitere Fische und Geschichten folgen natürlich #6


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				marschel schrieb:
			
		

> THX @all
> 
> ..PN hätte ich heute auch wieder rausgenommen, war halt richtig
> sauer und enttäuscht....
> 
> SOMIT nochmals Danke an TIM, daß er meinen Job erledigt hat! :m
> 
> Weitere Fische und Geschichten folgen natürlich #6


 
Hey Marcel,

nicht ärgern!!!#6 

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im April einen ähnlichen Fisch, allerdings nur etwas über 50cm lang. Saudick und ein Mordskämpfer. Ich denke das sind Überspringer oder Fische die schon sehr sehr früh abgelaicht haben und somit Zeit hatten wieder richtig aufzubauen.

Mach dir keinen Kopf, dass ist der Neid der Besitzlosen, sie können nicht anders.

Glückwunsch zum tollen Silberbarren!#6 

Good luck an tl

Uli


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

HI,



			
				marschel schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere Fische und Geschichten folgen natürlich


 
Das freut mich; gibts doch eine leidige Tendenz, dass alles kommentiert, bemostert oder besser gewusst wird, was einem tatsächlich die Lust an solchen schönen (Bild-)Berichten vermiesen kann.

|wavey:


----------



## marschel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hier: ...hab noch ein schönes gefunden vom Karpfenangeln #d ....!!!

Sag mal Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

http://img111.*ih.us/img111/5624/imgp28707sc.jpg


----------



## Schorsch59

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Super Fisch!​ 
Marschel herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir! |wavey:​ 
Jetzt weißt Du, wie es mir, im März bei meiner 83er, mit den Neidern ergangen ist...​ 
Weiter so!!!​ 
Gruß
Georg​


----------



## Locke

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@Marschel
#6 Sauberer Bericht! Petri zum Fisch. Macht Spass, so ein schönes Tier geglückt gelandet zu haben, oder?
Weiter so.

Gruss Locke


----------



## FlöthiFischFänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo: Stohl (Kieler Förde)
Wann: 16.04.06 ca. 15- 19 Uhr
Wer: Ich und Der_Jig
Wasser: ca. 5 Grad Wassertemp., leicht angetrübtes Wasser; Luft etwa 15°C
Wetter: Leichte Brise aus Süd (kaum wahrnehmbar) , sonnig und trocken
Köder: Spöket 18gr in dunkelrot
Fisch: Eine 45cm, ca. 3 Pfund Meerforelle!

Super geiler Tag! War heute erst das zweite Mal in meinem Leben Mefo angeln und gleich eine gefangen! Die ist jetzt im Backofen und wird gleich genüsslich verspeist 
Gut, dass Jig zum keschern dabei war. Nachdem wir den Fisch an Land gebracht hatten, hab ich am ganzen Körper gezittert, ich konnte nichts mehr, mein Körper muss mit Adrenalin vollgepumpt gewesen sein. Wie das bei ner 80er abgeht will ich gar nicht wissen 

Petri!


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

dickes petri von mir!!!

war echt ein geniales fischen und es hat einfach alles gepasst!!!

wollten eigentlich schon fast los, doch dann hab ich plötzlich eine schwanzflosse aus dem wasser schlagen sehen...
meinte nur, dass jetzt fisch da sei und schwupps... 10min später hakte flöthi seine erste mefo!!! sauber!!!

und ich bin mal wieder leer ausgegangen, aber ich durfte keschern und hab das auch ganz gut gemacht glaub ich


----------



## Fallensteller

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Das wichtigste an deinem Fang ist doch das du genau weist wie es abgelaufen ist. Diese Erfahrung und freude nach dem Landen kann dir keiner nehmen. Dieses Glück hatte ich auch schon und die Länge ist doch egal. Würde mich freuen wenn es bei uns Ende April auch so klappen würde.


----------



## marschel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				FlöthiFischFänger schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem wir den Fisch an Land gebracht hatten, hab ich am ganzen Körper gezittert, ich konnte nichts mehr, mein Körper muss mit Adrenalin vollgepumpt gewesen sein. Wie das bei ner 80er abgeht will ich gar nicht wissen
> 
> Petri!



|director: ...und endlich noch ein SÜCHTIGER!!!! 

|schild-g und weiterhin dicke Fische!!!!


----------



## nils7677

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin,

nach viertägigem Heimaturlaub an der Küste hier meine ernüchternden Ergebnisse.

Wo: Bliesdorf
Wann: 13.04.06 ca. 17:50 - 19:50 Uhr
Wer: Ich und ein Kollege
Wasser: ca. 4 Grad 
Köder: Spöket 22 gr in rot/schwarz
Fisch: mein Kollege hat eine 45er nach kurzem Drill verloren. Bei mir gabs ne Nullnummer. 100 m weiter wurd eine kleinere Mefo gefangen. Mehrere Belly-Boater haben sich knapp ausserhalb unserer Wurfweite mit Dorschen besackt.

Wo: Bliesdorf
 Wann: 14.04.06 ca. 18:00 - 20:45 Uhr
 Wer: Ich und zwei Kollegen
 Wasser: ca. 4 Grad 
 Köder: div. Köder
 Fisch: keine Mefo. Mein Kollege hat in der Dämmerung nen Bratdorsch erwischt. Wir dachten dann, das es richtig losgehen würde, aber es bleib bei dem einen. Wir trafen noch zwei Angler die es den ganzen Tag, mit Spinn + Fliege versucht haben ==> nicht einen Biss. Ich muss nen kleinen Hut vor dem einen Kollegen, da dieser nur ne normale (kein Neopren) anhatte. 

Wo: Neustädter Bucht (Neustadt - Sierksdorf - Neustadt -Pelzerhaken - Neustadt) ==> geschleppt
 Wann: 15.04.06 ca. 11:15 - 15:45 Uhr
 Wer: Ich
 Wasser: ca. 5 Grad 
 Köder: Rapalla Husky + Toom-Blinker
 Fisch: Fehlanzeige
War ein echt geiler Tag auf dem Wasser, der mir nen schönen Sonnenbrand eingebracht hat.

Wo: Bliesdorf
 Wann: 16.04.06 ca. 10:00 - 11:50 Uhr
 Wer: Ich
 Wasser: ca. 5 Grad 
 Köder: Spöket 18 gr. grün/silber
 Fisch:Fehlanzeige

Da das Wasser sehr hoch stand hatte ich leichte Probleme durch die erste Wanne zu kommen. Heute war mal wieder gar nix zu holen.
Trotz der schlappen Ausbeute (0) könnte ich mich wieder sofort ins Wasser stellen.

Petri an alle die mehr Erfolg hatten als ich.

Anbei ein paar Impressionen der letzten Tage. Auf dem einen Bild könnt Ihr das Resultat des gestiegenen Wasserspeigels betrachten. ;-)


----------



## Hemmingway

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Junge, Junge, das nenn ich Ausdauer.Respekt!!!#6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ Marcel

Na alter Kämpfer, hat sich die Ausdauer ja gelohnt! :q  :m 
Also auch von mir, auch wenn etwas verspätet, ein kräftiges  |schild-g   zu diesem dicken Ding! :q :q :q 
Die Heringe ziehen ja auch an deinem Fangort recht dicht vorbei.   Aber der von dir gefangene Fisch war wohl immer "Hautnah" dabei! :q 
Nochmal. *Petri Heil*


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin nils 7677 ,

am 13.04.06 mit den Bellies das waren Jörg , Murad und ich , 
wir haben nur auf Mefo gefischt und dabei die Dorsche ( um 55 cm )  im Halbwasser erwischt .
Aber es waren nicht nur Dorsche , an diesem Abend hatten wir 
4 Mefos zwischen 45 - 50 cm und noch eine verloren.
Die letzen Tage lief dann nicht mehr viel , selbst die Dorsche waren verschwunden , ich meine das lag am Wind ( NO ) , die besten Erfolge hatten wir immer bei SW und leicht angetrübten Wasser , bei diesem
Wind kommt man auch gut auf die erste Sandank.

Petri


----------



## nils7677

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ smallmouth

Dann haben wir uns oben am Parkplatz gesehen. Wir kamen kurz nach euch an. 
Eure krummen Ruten haben uns schon ein wenig neidisch drein blicken lassen. Bin jetzt auch am überlegen mir demnächst ein Belly-Boat zuzulegen.

Gruss Nils


----------



## Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hi ihr !
Wann:Osterwochende
Fische: 2* 45cm, 50cm, 65cm 9Pfund und 68cm 10Pfund

Bericht: Hier

|wavey:Gruß Jan


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Meerforelle schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht: Hier


oder auch nicht ....  |kopfkrat
aber ne tolle Ausbeute !!! 

 The requested URL //meerforelle.milten.lima-city.de/Mefos/Mefobericht Ostern1.html was not found on this server.


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Tach auch zusammen!!

War auch mal wieder los. 
Wind:West 4-5
Wasser: ca. 6Grad, leicht angetrübt und ordentlich bewegt.

Optimale Bedingungen aber ohne Fisch jedenfalls bei mir. 
 Was den Tag noch geschah lest Ihr hier


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				saeboe schrieb:
			
		

> Was den Tag noch geschah lest Ihr hier



was für ein Fang !!! #6


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 15-04-2006 
Wo: 7:00 Uhr bis 10:00 Uhr Rügen
Wetter: sonnig Wind: um die 4-5 
Wasser: kristallklar, ca. 5°C
Was: Watfischen
Köder: alles was die Köderbox hergab
Fänge: 1 x 73cm (catched and released), war noch gefärbt

Gegen 6:30 haben wir unsere Unterkunft verlassen und haben uns auf die Suche nach einem Angelplatz gemacht, der es uns erlaubt , bei diesem starken Wind auch mal weiter als 25 Meter zu werfen. Wir haben uns für einen Platz entschieden, den man erst nach längerem Fussmarsch erreichen kann, da man davon ausgehen konnte, dass die beangelbaren , bekannten Plätze schon überlaufen waren. 

Wir hatten uns vorgenommen, noch 1 bis 2 Stunden zu angeln, um dann wieder nach Berlin zu fahren. Grosse Hoffnungen hatten wir nicht, da sich das Wasser über die letzten Tage doch ein wenig eingetrübt hatte. 
Ich stand circa 10 Minuten im Wasser, als ich links von mir in einer Entfernung von ca 25 Metern eine Forelle steigen sah. Ich habe meinen 28Gramm Böx gleich in die Richtung geschleudert und langsam eingeholt. Nichts. Gleiche Richtung, schneller eingeholt.Nichts.
Also, anderen Köder. Hansen Flash rot-schwarz. Fächerförmig abgefischt. Nichts. Ich wollte gerade aus dem Wasser, als die Forelle wieder stieg. Diesmal auf gleicher Höhe mit mir , wieder 25 Meter entfernt. Nachdem die beiden grossen Köder nichts gebracht haben, habe ich kurzentschlossen einen kleinen 12 Gramm Blinker, unbekannter Hersteller, angetüddelt. Wurf und langsam einholen. Als der Köder ca 3 Meter von mir weg ist, höre ich auf zu drehen und schwenke die Rute langsam um mich herum, um zu sehen, ob etwas folgt. Und tatsächlich kann ich eine Forelle, ca 50-55cm, beobachten, wie sie hinter dem kleinen Blinker herschwimmt. Ich beschleunige das Blech ein wenig und die Forelle schwimmt mit dem Kopf neben den Blinker, dreht sich blitzschnell zur Seite und hat das Blech quer im Maul, lässt aber gleich wieder los, um es sofort wieder zu attackieren. Irgendwann bleibt sie stehen, dreht sich um und verschwindet. Das ganze Spiel wiederholt sich noch 5x. Nie attackiert sie den Köder von hinten. Sie schwimmt daneben, packt ihn und lässt wieder los.

Mittlerweile verursachte mein Puls schon kleine Wellen auf dem Wasser. Als ich meine Köderkiste öffne und nach dem kleinen 18 Gramm Spöket greife, passiert es. Die Kiste rutsch mir aus den Händen und verschwindet mit einem lauten Platschen zu meinen Füssen im Wasser. 

Was macht Angler natürlich ? Genau ! Cool bleiben und den Spöket nach links, ca 30 Meter werfen. Da ich ihn im Flug kurz aus den Augen verloren hatte, landete der Spöket ca. 2 Meter vom Ufer weg. "Mist" dachte ich und fange an zu drehen, als es einen Schwall gibt und die Rute krumm wird. Ich habe dann ca 15 Minuten mit einer schlanken, noch gefärbten Forelle gekämpft. Sie hat darauf verzichtet zu springen, hat tapfer und sehr kräftig gekämpft.

Ich habe ein paar Fotos von uns gemacht und sie dann wieder schwimmen lassen. Das nächste Mal bekomme ich sie. Blank und nicht so mager.

Es war ein wirklich aufregender Angeltag, aus dem ich mal wieder gelernt habe, dass man arbeiten muss, um zu fangen. Bloss nicht aus Bequemlichkeit den gleichen Köder den ganzen Tag fischen.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Deichhuhnumsetzer, ein schöner Bericht, mir ist noch ganz warm#6 #6 

Besonders die Stelle, wo die Mefo neben dem Blinker schwimmt und ihn verkostet. Ich möchte mal wissen, welche Geschwindigkeit die Mefos erreichen können, sie sind blitzschnell und gewieft. Und Farben erkennen sie auch. Wahrscheinlich hat deine schlanke braune Schönheit fürs nächste Mal dazu gelernt 

Hast du denn ein paar Blinker wiedergefunden?


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Deichhuhnumsetzer, ein schöner Bericht, mir ist noch ganz warm#6 #6
> 
> Besonders die Stelle, wo die Mefo neben dem Blinker schwimmt und ihn verkostet. Ich möchte mal wissen, welche Geschwindigkeit die Mefos erreichen können, sie sind blitzschnell und gewieft. Und Farben erkennen sie auch. Wahrscheinlich hat deine schlanke braune Schönheit fürs nächste Mal dazu gelernt
> 
> Hast du denn ein paar Blinker wiedergefunden?


 
Sie sind schnell. Ich habe in Dänemark in klarem Wasser sehen können, wie eine MeFo aus ca.10 Metern Entfernung meinen Blinker angegriffen hat. Besser gesagt, ich habe gesehen, wie sie sich gedreht hat, den schnellen Schatten und schon hing sie #6 ...  sie hat für die Strecke keine Sekunde gebraucht (gefühlt) ..

Meine Blinker habe ich wieder. Die Drillinge hängen aber als dicker Knoten in meinem Kescher ..


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Sehr feiner Bericht & dickes Petri Heil, Deichhuhnumsetzer!


----------



## baggerfahrer03

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallo zusammen

nachdem ich über Ostern nun auch Erfolg hatte (  14.04. NWM,  2  Fische von 48 cm) , wollte ich mir nun eine neue Rolle zulegen, hatte so an die Red Arc gedacht, weiss aber nicht welche Größe. Beim Händler in der Nähe gibt es die nicht so das ich Online  bestellen muss. Vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ Deichhuhnumsetzer  |wavey: 

Auch von mir |schild-g  zu dem Prachtburschen. Wenn Du den in ein paar Wochen wieder dran, geht's rund #6 

Es sei denn, ich war schneller  :m


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann : 15.04.06   16.00-19.00 Uhr

Wo : Rügen.... Nonnevitz ---> Richtung  Dranske

Was  : ???? MeFo ???  Fehlanzeige...

Da  ich das Osterwochenende sowieso  in Stralsund  verbringen wollte ...aber mir  das  Heringsangeln  vor  Ort dann doch zu eintönig ist.... kurzerhand nen ortsansässigen Kumpel  kontaktiert....  und  spontan entschlossen   es  mal auf  MeFo  zu probieren.
Kurz noch ne neue  Rolle beim Dealer gekauft mit entsprechender Schnur geholt ...und 2 Spökets   diesmal in Rot-Schwarz und los  sollte es  gehen.

Die  Anfahrt verzögerte sich etwas denn das  Ziel Richtung  Dranske war  klar und die  übliche Zeitplanung sollte für die  Strecke  kein Problem sein. Doch was war das..???  Glowe....total  dicht....   Baustelle !!!!  alle mit  Ampeln versehen....die  Sonne  scheint.... Bundesliga  läuft für meinen Favoriten   auch gut laut der  Übertragung aus dem Autoradio und die  Sonne  scheint....ich will nur noch ans  Wasser und dann diese  ewig langen Rotzeiten ....Man  man  man....

Naja. irgendwann kamen wir dann doch noch an  dem geplantem Ziel an ..also ab in die  Watbüx  und die  Treppe  runter zum Strand....

Nach 10 Würfen dann bei mir der erste  Kontakt.....hmm  nicht schlecht..dachte  ich ... doch was war das ..???  das  ist keine Mefo....  an die  Oberfläche kommt eine  Platte...hmmm  hatte  ich den rot-schwarzen  Spöket zu langsam geführt???? 

Doch die  Platte stellte  sich  nicht als  gehakt  raus...sondern die  hat den Spöket voll  genommen.....und es  war nicht irgendeine  Platte... nee   es  war  ein 24 cm langer  STEINBUTT  der so  gierig  war....welcher danach  dann wieder schwimmen durfte ...um dann doch das  nächste mal  bisl  größer sich zurückmelden darf...  

Es  sollte der einzige  Fisch bleiben für diesen Nachmittag ...obwohl die  Bedingungen als solches   mehr  versprechen sollten...  Sonne... leicht angetrübtes  Wasser...  Untergrund  steinig....  und  und  und..

Um es kurz  zu  machen ... 1 Blinker hat sich verabschiedet  bei meinem Kumpel dank des  steinigen Untergrundes...und er teste dann auch  gleich noch  ob die  Ostsee schon Badetemperatur  hat... nachdem er  beim basteln im Wasser stehend...sich von  einer  Welle auf einen Stein drücken ließ der sich hinter  ihm befand.....

Aber alles  gut  gegangen  bisl  Wasser  in der Büx...aber dank  Watgürtel hielt sich das  in Grenzen...und als Schneider war er dann restlos  bedient..und beließ  es für den Tag mit dem Watangeln....


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Da hatte ich mal ne Woche Urlaub und was Passiert!?
Mein Weibchen lässt mich nicht zum Angeln AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH

Deshalb erstmal Petri zu den ganzen Fängern......

@FreeLee jaja Alleine |supergri 
@JunkieXL Ne 12er Fireline ? ich könnt :v 

@Byron Schöne Granate! :k 

@Mefohunter Rolf, schöne Strecke in jeglicher hinsicht oder wa #6 

So bei mir steht jetzt die Woche VOLLKONTAKT an
hab wieder von Fängen gehört da würden wir uns alle, alle 8 Finger und 2 Daumen ablecken.........

Achso, und wer noch weiss wo ich Tobis herbekomme mal 
ne Pn an mich bittedanke....

So denn man sieht sich am Wasser #h


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

war heut auch wieder los.von ca 16.30-20.30uhr


um 19.30 hat mein vater nen dorsch von 51cm und 1700gramm gefangen.
kurz danach ich einen von 48cm und 1000gramm.
beide auf einen hansen flash 16gramm in rot/schwarz.
irgendwie will das mit der mefo nich klappen |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

*Jjjjiiiiiiiihhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!*
Ich hab endlich mein erstes SAISONSILBER verhaftet, nachdem ich bei Freunden keschern und zugucken dufte!!! 2 lange mefolose MONATE sind endlich vorbei....... |laola: Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie ich mich freue..... Ich hab schon an mir gezweifelt :q:q:q


Wann: 19.04.2006 
Wo: 17:30 Uhr bis 21:00 Uhr 
Wetter: sonnig Wind 1 
Wasser: kristallklar, ca. 6°C
Was: Watfischen
Köder: Salty, Hansen usw.
Fänge: 52iger pures SILBER!!!!!

Die Mefo würgte einen sehr großen Tobi aus :v...... Während des Drills stieg keine 10 m vor mir ne andere Mefo. Nach der Landung war leider Schluss mit Fisch, aber ich bin zufrieden!!!!


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

gg na petri, ich hatte nur nen kurzen anfasser heute ... dafür gestern ne 48er und nen 50er Dorsch ... und noch ne 38er Mefo (C&R)


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Pasi - Kollege, ach was sag ich - Freund Dennis, ich freu mich für Dich.

Aaaaalsooo - ganz herliches Petri Heil und |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g  zum #a 

Gibt's denn auch noch'n Bild oder so |kopfkrat :m


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

jo schönes ding...petri heil :mhoffe bei mir klappt es  bis zum mai auch noch |supergri muss mein vater mal bissle stressen das wir öfters los fahren|krach:


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Jau Olli Gas geben :m!

Georg.... Hab keine Diggi.... Aber ein Kollege hat 2 Fotos gemacht.... Hadder noch nicht rübergeschoben die Teile.....


----------



## Micky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hier ist das Pasi-MEFO-DING... #h #6 

Das nächste mal kostet das allerdings merh als 20 Euro, dass Du Dich mit meiner Mefo fotografieren lässt...  


*@ Pasilein:* Die Bilder sind unterwegs zu Dir...


----------



## theactor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

HI,

@Sylverpasi: CONGRATZ! 
Ja, so eine Mefo nach langer Zeit ist einfach ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl!!
#6 #6 #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist das Pasi-MEFO-DING... #h #6
> 
> Das nächste mal kostet das allerdings merh als 20 Euro, dass Du Dich mit meiner Mefo fotografieren lässt...
> 
> 
> *@ Pasilein:* Die Bilder sind unterwegs zu Dir...



Danke danke Du alte Mumu.........:m:q 
Das nächste Mal kostet es abern FUFFI für die Schuppen meiner Mefo, die Du Dir an Deine Mütze geklebt hast :q:q:q!


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Glückwunsch Sylverpasi!
Da bei mir das erste Saisonsilber auch nicht lange her ist und da ich auch einige Anläufe gebraucht habe, weiss ich genau wie du dich fühlst.
Und wie ich sehe bin ich nicht der einzige der abends von ner Watangeltour mit gesunder Ostsee-Gesichtsröte nach Hause kommt ;-)


----------



## Hendrik

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 19.04.2006 
Wo: 06:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr 
Wer: Bulli, Happy und ich
Wetter: sonnig Wind 1 
Wasser: klar, ca. 6°C
Was: Watfischen
Köder: Salty, Snaps usw.
Fänge: 39iger Silber - release, 58iger Leo zum mitnehmen #6 

Ein toller Tag mit wunderschönen Sonnenaufgang - früh morgens konnten wir noch einige Dorsche verhaften die sich den Bauch mit Tobis vollgehauen hatten. Mit der Sonne kamen auch die Mefos, wir hatten eingie Anfasser und gegen 08:00 Uhr habe ich eine 39iger gefangen die sofort und vorsichtig zurückgesetzt wurde.


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wo: Friedrichsort/Leuchtturm
Wann: 20.04.06 13.15-14.45
Wer: "Triple F" (FlöthiFischFänger) und ich
Wie: Watfischen 
Köder: sämtliche Spökets durchprobiert, falkfisch thor regenbogen
Wasser:5
Luft: 10°C
Wind: N 3
Wetter: Sonne
Fisch: Ein Anfasser beim dritten Wurf, ansonsten gar nix... war auch eher eine spontane Aktion, weil wir grad in der Nähe waren und das Wasser/Wetter zu geil aussah!!!


----------



## Aali 2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Also irgendwie klappt das bei mir nich so mit den Mefo´s. Weiss auch nich worann das liegt, vielleicht weil ich erst 4 mal auf die Silberpfeile los war?


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

kannst beim 1. mal eine fangen oder 10 mal fahren und nix fangen.wenn man hier jeden tag fangmeldungen liest muss man auch daran denken wie viele leute hier angemeldet sind bzw jeden tag auf mefò`s angeln.das da immer paar bei sind die was fangen is ja klar.einfach so oft wie es geht ans wasser dann klappt es schon #6 war dies jahr auch 4 5 mal los und habe keine mefo gefangen.naja 2 dorsche aber mit der mefo hat es noch nich eklappt.
bin auch mal sachen packen...werde jetz nämlich wieder mal mein glück versuchen :q


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Mefo angeln kann man halt nicht mit Plötzen stippen vergleichen  #d 

So hier mal meine Vollkantaktwoche in Zahlen......

Dienstag NIX = 0

Mittwoch NIX = 0

Donnerstag NIX Aber, Kontakt war da :m 

Wie das dann halt so ist, kommt dann irgendwann mal n Biss. Anschlag bischen Kämpfen und randrillen, dann der Kescherversuch und was passiert?
Toller Sprung zum schluss und......... ab

Nächster Biss weit draussen, ein paar Meter Schnur von der Rolle und dann n klassischer Aussteiger.

Nächster Biss, leider nur 3 Meter vor mir, dann wildes schütteln und......ab


Na ja ich werd mir morgen nochmal n bischen OSTWIND um die Nase wehen lassen und vielleicht klappt es ja dann............


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

gg 
Dienstag: 2 Mefos (eine 48er eine 38er (C&R) und nen 50er Dorsch)
Mittwoch: 1 Kontakt
Letzte Woche war ich Montag-Donnerstag und hatte Dienstag nen Dorsch von 48cm und ne Mefo von 45cm  und Donnerstag nen Kontakt, mehr nicht!


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

wann:20.04
wo:17-18uhr
wetter:war ok :>
habe leider nix gefangen.............einer hatte nee kleine mefo oder so im drill wo ich losgegangen bin.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 20.04.2006 
Wo: 15:30 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr 
Wetter: bedeckt Wind 2-3 
Wasser: leicht trübe, ca. 6°C
Was: Watfischen
Köder: Salty, Hansen usw.
Fänge: 47iger pures LEOBRAUN (Dorsch)!!!!! Der Junge durfte wieder schwimmen....


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Glückwunsch, Dennis :m 

Obwohl - Dorsche kannst Du doch morgen auch mit uns fangen.Oder übst Du heimlich?

Ach nee - Du kommst ja leider nicht mit. Schade :c :c :c 
Aber näxtes Mal, oder?


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Nee morgen hab ich Vereinsbrandungsangeln.... Der Dorsch schickt mir morgen seine Eltern und die Geschwister vorbei :m:q...


----------



## TR22

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin moin,
war gestern auch mal wieder los.
Wann: 21.04.06       16.00 - 18.00
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Wetter:bedeckt Wind ca 1-2 auflandig
Wie: Watfischen
Fisch: gar nix

Bedingungen eigentlich ja ganz gut. Aber keine Ahnung wo die Wellen her kamen. Nur drei mal den Blinker ohne Kraut dran eingeholt. Hat irgendwie nicht so viel Spaß gemacht. Naja nächstes mal wird wieder besser.

Wünsche noch ein schönes WE

Gruß TR22


----------



## Halo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallo,

in diesem Jahr habe ich es erstmalig versucht auf Meerforelle und hatte gleich am zweiten Tag Glück! 

...und hier ein Foto vom Fisch der etwas anderen Art....

#h


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

War heute einmal wieder los.

Wo: Geltinger Bucht
wer: Kollege und ich
Wann: 07.30- 14.30 Uhr
Wetter: bewölkt ca. 8° Grad
Wasser: ca. 4° Grad trüb
Wind: 4 aus Ost
Köder: Bossblinker gelb-rot Spinnex orange-rot beide 16 gr.
Fisch: ein Aussteiger ca 40 cm  eine Mefo 46 cm

War trotz Ostwind ein schöner Tag. Neben uns waren 2 Nachläufer und eine Mefo auch ca. 45 cm

Sven


----------



## Kleber88

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Watn hässliger Fisch........
Der hat ja ganz viel Graß aufm Rücken.
Der muss ja uralt sein.....
Oder hast du dem Graß aufm Rücken gesäht damit man nicht sieht dass, das eine Teichforelle ist?


PETRI


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Sind eigentlich schon Seeringelwürmer unterwegs ?
Müsst doch langsam Zeit sein ...


----------



## Kleber88

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Jo is schon gut wat los.............
Wir nehmen uns immer welche mit und machen Suppe drauß.


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sind eigentlich schon Seeringelwürmer unterwegs ?
> Müsst doch langsam Zeit sein ...




sind an einigen Abschnitten schon durch........


----------



## Micky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sind eigentlich schon Seeringelwürmer unterwegs ? Müsst doch langsam Zeit sein ...



Vorgestern in WH, Ententeich und Seeringelwurmschwimmstunden im Uferbereich.


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

statt BB nur wathose aber ok!!

Wo: Geltinger Bucht
wer: Kollege und ich
Wann: 13.30-17.00 Uhr
Wetter: bewölkt ca. 8° Grad
Wasser: ca. 4° Grad trüb
Wind: 4 aus Ost

Fisch: nur einen aussteiger größe keine ahnung ,denke aber nicht groß!
war ein schöner tag am wasser
leider ohne Fisch!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sind eigentlich schon Seeringelwürmer unterwegs ?
> Müsst doch langsam Zeit sein ...


 
im bereich Genner bucht(DK) habe ich sie vor 10 tagen schon gesehen!!!!


----------



## FlöthiFischFänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Habe vorgestern beim Leuchtturm Falckensteiner Strand auch jede Menge gesehen!


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

jo, in bülk kommen sie auch langsam raus...


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> statt BB nur wathose aber ok!!
> 
> Wo: Geltinger Bucht
> wer: Kollege und ich
> Wann: 13.30-17.00 Uhr
> Wetter: bewölkt ca. 8° Grad
> Wasser: ca. 4° Grad trüb
> Wind: 4 aus Ost
> 
> Fisch: nur einen aussteiger größe keine ahnung ,denke aber nicht groß!
> war ein schöner tag am wasser
> leider ohne Fisch!!!



ostseeangler sind wir uns denn gestern begegnet? Ward ihr das mit dem dunklen Kombi?

Sven


----------



## nils7677

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 20.04.2006 
 Uhrzeit: 17:15 Uhr bis 20:35 Uhr
  Wo:  Neustädter Bucht
  Wetter: bedeckt Wind 4
  Wasser: leicht trübe, ca. 6°C
  Was: Watfischen
 Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
  Köder: div.
  Fänge: nix, nada, rien, niente

Wann: 21.04.2006 
Uhrzeit: 11:45 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr
Wo: Wallnau
Wetter: sonnig Nordost-Ost um 4-5
Wasser: lglasklar, ca. 6°C
Was: Watfischen
Wer: Ich 
Köder: div.
Fänge: nüscht

Es waren noch ca. 10 weiter Angler vor Ort, von denen keiner was hatte.


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> ostseeangler sind wir uns denn gestern begegnet? Ward ihr das mit dem dunklen Kombi?
> 
> Sven


 
gesehen habe ich dich glaube ich, wir standen in habernis mit nem weissen T4!!!!wir haben 3-4 andere vor norgaardh. gesehen !!!!warst du dabei???


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

jo dort waren wir. Schade hätte dich doch glatt kennen gelernt.
Beim nächsten Mal halt.
Werde die nächsten 3 Wochen eh nur zum angeln hier oben unterwegs sein, da ich Urlaub habe.

Sven


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

moin leute,
heut hats endlich mal auch für mich gesilbert, meine erste dies jahr :l !!!

wann: 5.30 bis 10.00
wo:geltinger bucht
wasser: sehr trüb, später nicht mehr so trüb und gaaanz leichter wind aus nördlichen richtungen
köder: konsequent zwischen gladsax wobbler in gr/schw und ner silbernen möre gewechselt
fisch: logen zack :m  51er (etwas magere) mefo!!!

so, als ich um kurz nach 5 aufm parkplatz stand kam grad nochn andres auto, so ca. 5 min nach mir... aufm parkplatz noch nett moin gesacht und dann bin ich los ins wasser. so, ich bin ganz vorsichtich dabei die uferregion abzufischen und steh ca 10m weit draußn auf der sandbank, als ich bemerk das die beiden von eben DIREKT hinter mir ihr ganzes gedöhns abladen....(was man nich alles zum mefoangeln brauch #c ) naja, ich denk schon, mach ma lieber kein stress, warte ersma ab... so, dann stürzen sich beide gleichzeitig, einer 10m rechts von mir und einer 10m links von mir, raus ans ende der sandbank und mit einma sacht das platsch platsch... trammtelt der eine idiot (sorry, ich kann nich anders...die beiden typen ey...#q ) ne mefo fast platt die sich dann auf nimmer wiedersehn verabschiedet und grinst noch ganz bescheuert zu mir so nach dem motto : die hättest wohl gehabt #q  ich dann noch 5 würfe gemacht und dann bin ich mit ordentlich lärm auf dem wasser gestiefelt und bin 500m weitergegangen, hauptsache wech...
eigentlich hatte ich schon keine lust mehr, aber da ja anscheinend fisch da war... ok, ich dann rein und ne halbe stunde nix, wieder 100m weiter und nach ner halben stunde ohne fisch noch mal 100m weiter. und was sich da innerhalb der nächsten stunde abspielte, hab ich selber live bis jez noch nich erlebt, nur aus hören-sagen. relativ weit draußn buckelte sich ein silberrücken konnte sie aber nich kriegen und irgendwann kehrte das leben in meinen unterkühlten lörper zurück als dat an meiner rute bupp bupp sachte, ich denk da is sie, nagut, hat nich zugepackt. nochn wurf auf die selbe stelle und ich konnte keinen biss verspüren, aber als ich den blinker aus dem wasser hob kam ein heftiger schwall hinterher, grade noch abgedreht... nagut, wurf so ca 10m weit, zwei kurbelumdrehungen und zack, zugeschnappt. nach 3 bis 4 nervenaufreibenden minuten mit diversen akrobatischen einlagen hatte ich sie in keschernähe und da hat sich die gute wohl gedacht, angriff is die beste verteidigung und schwamm mit voll karacho auf mich zu. ich konnt noch rechtzeitig die beine zusammendrücken, aber das keschernetz konnt ich nich mehr wegnehmen und schwupps war die schnur im netz und der fisch machte noch paar wilde sprünge. in diesem moment hab ich den fisch schon flöten gehen sehen. aber was macht ein erfahrener mefoangler wie ich? - genau, die nerven verlieren und wie wild mit der rutenspitze fuchteln bis die schnur wieder frei war :m  nach noch einer weiteren flucht konnte ich sie endlich keschern, was mit einem jubelschrei verbunden war  massstab sagt 51cm, die kommt mit, obwohl sie sehr mager war mit knapp über ein kilo (im magen hatte sie einen wattwurm...)
dann dachte ich machst noch schönes foto, da musste ich feststellen, battas leer #q  naja, man is ja nich blöd, man hat ja ersatz mit... aber wenn die auch leer sind...#q |supergri 
gut, ohne foto wieder rein ins wasser und nanu, da buckelte sich eine ca 20m weit draußn und werf sie direkt an, im augenwinkel sah ich gleichzeitig wie sich eine mefo gemütlich über die sandbank schob während eine andre sich direkt vor mir buckelte... ich dachte jez schwimm die mich gleich um, das muss ja nur so gewimmelt haben vor forellen. tat sich aber ne halbe stunde nix als dann das geschah, was am forellenpuff nich erst einmal passiert is, was ich in der ostsee aber von der wahrscheinlichkeit her für unmöglich gehalten habe: mir is ne forelle in die schnur geschwommen!! wirklich, die is nich hinter den blinker her, die is auf halber strecke einfach in die schnur! unglaublich, hing aber nur ca 3sekunden, dann war der spuk auch wieder vorbei. bis zu meinem ende des angelns sah ich noch 3 drei weitere forellen, die sich alle nich überreden lassen wollten mitzukommen,  ich denke hätte ich heute meine fliegenrute dabei gehabt (warum eigentlich nich?#q ) hät ich mindestens noch eine mehr verhaften können.

aber man soll ja zufrieden sein mit dem was man hat, und das bin ich heute auch!

danke an alle die tapfer durchgelesen haben #h 

und p.s. hab auch mit vielen netten anglern am strand mich unterhalten, aber die beiden schafe von gleich morgens... oh man #c 

gruß gerwinator


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Jau mein lieber,
dann mal |schild-g ...
mein silber schwimmt IMMERNOCH in den weiten der Ostsee:c 
Aber auch meine Zeit (und damit das Ostseesilber!!!) wird definitiv kommen!!
Aber bei Dir ist jetzt erstmal der "Knoten" geplatzt, und damit steht deinen Meerforellen (!!!) nix mehr im Wege...


Gruß

Mirco


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

ja klasse ding!!glückwunsch dazu!!!!!!
und glaube mir solche Leutz (tolpatsche)gibt es immer wieder!!!!


----------



## symphy

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Geiler Bericht :g


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

schöner bericht und ein dickes petri zum fang!!!

ich will auch mal!


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

sauberes Ding Gerwinator!!! 
Die Geschichte kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Da wird man glatt wahnsinnig.

Sven


----------



## gerwinator

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

sachma @sven

warst du das mit dem ich da gegen 10 über schweinswale geschnackt hab?
jez wo ich dein avator seh... oder du hast nen doppelgänger |kopfkrat


----------



## Mefotom

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallo,

zurück nach einer Woche Fehmarn will ich nun mal Meldung machen wie es war.
Nach 6 versiebten Bissen und schwindender Hoffnung habe ich am 20.04.
doch noch eine Mefo gefangen.
Um ca 19.15 Uhr biss sie auf einen 10 gr Möre Silda.
55cm geballte Silberne Power vollgefressen mit 7!!!!!! Heringen.
Hier noch 2 Bilder davon.

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

wat´n dickes ding!!! prall und fast schon rund! 

petri!!


----------



## Fastroller

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@Gerwinator,

Glückwunsch zum erlebten. Dir gönn ich das aber sowas von !!!!!!!!!
#h 

Danke für Deinen Bericht. Habe noch leichtes Pippi in den Augen...

Das Board lebt von Leuten wie Dir. Leider sind hier viel zu viele im Board, die nur Lesen aber nix zu schreiben haben. 

Vielleicht können Die meisten hier ja auch nicht schreiben ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Die beiden Schaafe sicherlich nicht...#q


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Gerwinator und mefotom auch von mir Petri heil!
Tom das ist aber kein Möre silda in der Mefolippe, oder?


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 21.-23.04.06
Uhrzeit: jeweils morgens und abends
Wo: DK (Als Sund, Flensburger Förde)
Wetter: meist bedeckt, Wind 3-4 O/NO
Wasser: leicht trübe, ca. 5-8°C
Was: Watfischen
Wer: Ich 
Köder: diverse, meißt Falkfish Thor 18g
Fänge: Viele Bisse, einige Aussteiger, war schon etwas verzweifelt;+ 

Am Samstag abend dann aber 5 Mefo´s zwischen 40-50cm  
Am Sonntag morgen attakierte eine Mefo nur ca. 5m vor mir entfernt öfters meinen Blinker direkt an der Wasseröberfäche. 
Hatte sie dann kurz für ein paar Sekunden gehakt und weg war sie.
Schätze den Fisch auf Ü 70.....#q 

|kopfkrat .....Gibt es eigentlich Jerkbaits für Meerforellen ??|supergri |supergri


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> sachma @sven
> 
> warst du das mit dem ich da gegen 10 über schweinswale geschnackt hab?
> jez wo ich dein avator seh... oder du hast nen doppelgänger |kopfkrat




Das muß ein Doppelgänger gewesen sein.#h  Obwohl so gut wie ich ausschau??|supergri 


Sven


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Windmaster schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat .....Gibt es eigentlich Jerkbaits für Meerforellen ??|supergri |supergri



Den Spöket kannst du bestimmt Jerken =)
Ansonsten dürft n 7 cm Salmo Slider von der größe her auch noch ins Beuteschema passen ... den werde ich dieses jahr auf alle fälle mal auf Dorsch testen .


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Der Spöket eignet sich in der Tat sehr gut zum jerken!
Bricht schön aus wenn man ihn ein wenig "klopft"


----------



## Mefotom

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hallo Dorschi,

nö das ist ein Spöket, den hatte ich zum Schluss drauf und habe damit die Forelle ans Auto getragen.
Aber gefangen habe ich die Mefo auf nen Möre Silda in grün silber.
Und an alle Fänger Noch ein Petri.
Ich muss jetzt wieder bis Ende Oktober warten bis ich auf Mefo´s angeln kann.

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## pepp-eric

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 24.04.06
Uhrzeit: ganzer tag
Wo: früh morgens brodten, danach dahmeshöved im belly
Wetter: meist bedeckt, erst kein Wind, dann 3 O
Wer: Ich 
Köder: diverse
Fänge: Keine Mefo weit und breit, auch nur sehr wenig Dorsch. 

Irgendein Dorschkutter mit Petrijüngern drauf kam ziemlich nahe ans Riff in Dahmeshöved ran, der suchte wohl auch die Dorsche...


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin Ihr Mefo-Verrückten.
Kurze Zusammenfassung der letzten 3 Tage:
Wann: 23.04.06
Uhrzeit: 18.00-20.45
Wo: Elmenhorst
Wetter: aufgelockert, Wind 3 abnehmend auflandig
Wasser: leicht trübe, 8°C
Was: Watfischen
Wer: Ich und diverse andere
Köder: Fusselteile wat die Fliegenbox so hergab
Fänge: Nix, ein Nachläufer

Wann: 24.04.06
Uhrzeit: 18.00-21.00
Wo: Elmenhorst
Wetter: sonnig, Wind 2 auflandig
Wasser: kristallklar (Kumpel war mit Belly draussen, konnte bei 6 Meter Tiefe den Tobsen in die Kiemen gucken |uhoh: ), 8°C
Was: Watfischen
Wer: Ich und noch zwei andere
Köder: Fusselteile
Fänge: einen 15 cm (!) Leo auf Mickey Finn, sonst nix. Kumpel hatte mit Belly auf 6 Meter vier Leos von 30 cm

Wann: 25.04.06
Uhrzeit: 05.00-10.00
Wo: Börgerende, Nienhagen, Elmenhorst
Wetter: sonnig, Wind 2 West/Südwest
Wasser: noch klarer als gestern, 8°C
Was: Watfischen
Wer: Ich 
Köder: wieder Fusselteile
Fänge: einen Nachläufer und ne 30cm Trutte auf Tobs-Imitation. 

Bis auf ein paar Tobse war nix an Getier zu sehen. Als ich heute als letzte Station nach Elmenhorst kam, hörte der letzte Angler von 8 auf. Hatten alle nix. Zu guter Letzt ist meine Watbüx wieder undicht, hatte 2 Tage Ruhe, nu schon wedder #q  Jetzt reichts, werd gleich den Gartenschlauch nehmen und sie vollfüllen. Verdammte K***e, dat dauert ewig bis die wedder trocken is :v


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

hmm,langsam werden die fänge ja immer weniger.bis wann lohnt es sich noch auf mefos zu gehn?glaub werde heute nochmal mein glück versuchen |supergri 
wetter is ja so schön :k


----------



## hocicio

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Das mit dem Getier kann ich nur bestätigen...waren heut auch von 6.00 -8.00 in Elmenhorst und weit und breit nix zu sehen! 
Aber die Dorschfänge scheinen sich ja zu häufen...wird mal wieder Zeit fürs Belly, vielleicht klappt das ja besser...#h


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ha, na wer sich lieber damit beschäftigt, Donnerkeile aufzusammeln, und vor mir damit angibt, der fängt auch keine Mefos.
|muahah: 

Nee, Schade, das sah heute morgen sooo geil aus, aber war nix zu machen!
#c

Nu ist meine neue Watbüchs endlich eingetroffen, und nu sind die Mefos wech, oder wie!?


----------



## pepp-eric

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

mefos sind noch da, keine sorge. 

war heute in und um boltenhagen unterwegs - ohne eigenen mefo-fang. 

dafür hat ein kamerad eine schöne von ca. 55cm gezogen.


----------



## Micky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 26.04.2006
Uhrzeit: 17.30-20.45
Wo: Weißenhaus, Steilküste
Wetter: bewölkt, zu 90 % trocken
Wind: nur in der Wathose ;-)
Wasser: ENTENTEICH, klar, 8°C
Was: Spinnfischen
Wer: Timmy und ich
Köder: Spöket (bunt, rot/schwarz) + Blinker (Kupfer/schwarz)
Fänge: mal wieder nüscht !

Bei den anderen Kollegen sah es nicht anders aus. Die Belly Boote die so in 300 Metern vor dem Ufer kreuzten haben sich dagegen mit Fisch besackt!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Köder: Spöket (bunt, rot/schwarz) + Blinker (Kupfer/schwarz)
> Fänge: mal wieder nüscht !



Man Mickymaus... Wir MÜSSEN uns mal unterhalten #d :q #d


----------



## Brumm

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 27.04.06
Uhrzeit: 05.30-07.30
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wetter: Bewölkt
Wasser: klar 8°C
Was: Watfischen
Wer: Ich 
Köder: Blinker (flash)
Fänge: und wieder nüx :c


----------



## Micky

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Man Mickymaus... Wir MÜSSEN uns mal unterhalten #d :q #d



Wozu reden, lass uns gleich zur Sache kommen.  :q Bulli war gestern auch wieder da, der hatte auch nix (zumindest hab ich nix gesehen).

Ich werd heute Abend nochmal los... das "DIRTY DANCING ALTERNATIV PROGRAMM", mien Fru hat heute den Fernseher gepachtet. #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu reden, lass uns gleich zur Sache kommen.  :q Bulli war gestern auch wieder da, der hatte auch nix (zumindest hab ich nix gesehen).
> 
> Ich werd heute Abend nochmal los... das "DIRTY DANCING ALTERNATIV PROGRAMM", mien Fru hat heute den Fernseher gepachtet. #6



Näheres per PN.......


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd heute Abend nochmal los... das "DIRTY DANCING ALTERNATIV PROGRAMM", mien Fru hat heute den Fernseher gepachtet. #6



man(n) .. hast du ein Glück !!!
schade das es nich jeden Abend solch gute Frauenfilme gibt ... :q


----------



## fishbrain

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*





*Ersatzangler für Norwegenreise 21.05. bis 28.05.2006 gesucht!!* 
Hallo Sportsfreunde, 

wir (Dirk 26 und Marco 27) *suchen so schnell wie* möglich einen spontanen Norwegenfan, *der Lust und Zeit hat am 21.05. bis 28.05.2006 mit uns ab Hamburg nach Bergen zu fliegen*. Leider hat sich mein Bruder die rechte Hand gebrochen und fällt daher aus. Flugtickets, Unterkunft, Boot mit Echo u. GPS sind gebucht. Es geht zur Schärenkete Bergen/ Kvernepollen. Geangelt wird auf alles was Flossen hat. Tiefseegeschirr und Spinnrute sollen dabei sein. Die Reisekosten mit Flug , Boot und Unterkunft betragen ca 450 € p. Person plus Verpflegung.Wie gesagt: es ist absolut alles vorbereitet! Wir müssen nur noch losfliegen! Im Idealfall bist du zwischen 22 und 35 Jahre alt, kommst aus Hamburg und kannst vielleicht sogar mit einer Fliegerute umgehen. Werden nämlich mit Super-Sinkschnüren die Köhler und Pollaks ärgern. Also wer will und noch nicht hat, kann sich auf 2 Verrückte gefaßt machen. Bitte melde dich bis zum 07. Mai.2006 sonst werden wir den Platz stornieren. 

sorry Leute, ich weiß dass das hier eigentlich nicht hin gehört. Trotzdem, es ist dringend und auf Meerforelle werden wir dort auch angeln.

CU  

Marco Strobel
HH.27.04.2006

marco@strobel-privat.de


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

War am 17.4. in Dahmshöved ca 17 Uhr 1 Mefo von 5 Kilo 66 cm meine grösste bisher
bei maximaler Wurfweite auf Hansen fight schwarz -rot- Silber. Windstärke 3
und sonningen Abschnitten .Dachte da geht nichts da das Wasser total Klar.
Dann dieser Hammerfisch.2 andere Kollegen hatten nix . jede Menge Bellybootfahrer mit vielen kleinen Dorschen.


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 20-22..04.06
 Uhrzeit: immer nachmittags in der Heringspause
 Wo: Schlei, nordöstlich von Kappeln
 Wetter: Bewölkt und stark windig (5-6)
Wasser: bewegt und mächtig kalt in den Watstiefeln, viel Schmodder im Wasser
 Was: Watfischen, vom treibenden und verankerten Boot
 Wer: Ich 
 Köder: Blinker (Daiwa in Heringsform)
 Fänge: 1 ca. 35er angefärbte vom Ufer aus im knietiefen Wasser, nach einem Küßchen durfte sie wieder schwimmen

schön wars


----------



## pepp-eric

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

27.4., flensburger förde 

fang: eine wieder frei schwimmende 35cm mefo

köder: spöket

ententeich und ein bein nass


sind die größeren mefos eigentlich alle im tiefen hinter den heringen her oder wo verstecken sie sich? wer weiss es?

generell habe ich festgestellt, dass wenig lebewesen in der ersten rinne unterwegs sind. weder in der f.förde noch vor boltenhagen.


----------



## Brumm

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 28.04.06
Uhrzeit: 06.00-08.00
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wetter: Wolkenlos
Wasser: klar 8°C
Was: Watfischen
Wer: Ich 
Köder: Blinker (flash)
Fänge: büschen Kraut und Muscheln :v


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

war wieder los   28.04
wostsee
wasser:wellig und sehr trübe.... und alles voller kraut.....jeder wurf kraut an der schnur
köder:hansen flash 16gramm in verschiedenen farben
fang:wieder keine mefo #c neben uns stand jemand der wohl schon länger dort war und der hatte 2


langsam zweifel ich an mir.bin mit meinem vater jetz 5-8 mal los gewesen und nix ausser 3 dorschen gefangen.aber immer wenn ich dort war hatten andere was.naja irgendwann klappt es sicher bei mir auch noch mal.(hoffe ich)bloss dachte mir heute an meinem b-day wär doch der optimale tag um seine erste mefo in der ostsee zu fangen


----------



## Fastroller

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Hi Brumm,

ich bin auch zu doof dieses Jahr was zu fangen...dann können wir doch auch mal zusammenlos ! oder...


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moinsen Leutz |wavey: 

Wann: Heute Vormittag
Wo: Ostsee |krach: 
Wie: Spinnfischen
Köder: Hansen allerlei
Wetter: Schön Sonne
Temp: Luft 10 Wasser 6
Welle: ja knapper halber Meter 
Wind: ne 2-3 aus Nord-West
Wer: Juletrae un meiner einer
Fisch: joop ne schöne fette 63er Mefo und jeder noch einen Tobi 

War das n schöner Tag, zumindest fing er gut an.....
Zur verabredetten Zeit aufm Parkplatz angekommen, meint Basti erstmal ich hab dir was mitgebracht und ich so häh |kopfkrat  Was sahen da meine entzükenden Augen?
Lecker erstmal morgens um 6 ne Pilsette verhaftet #g 

So wir dann aufm weg zum Wasser und dort angekommen erstmal gedacht, gut heute mal keine Netze. Rein ins Wasser und beim 20 Wurf n schönen Nachläufer gehabt. Klasse dachte ich und in dem Moment kommt auch schon der Fischer um die Ecke gesch..... War ja klar! 500 Meter links von uns fängt er an das Netz in Stellung zu bringen und hört ca 500 Meter rechts von uns wieder auf |uhoh: Zwischendurch hatte Basti noch n vorsichtiges zupfen auf seiner Fliege am Spiro. Na ja gut, dann gehen wir halt woanders hin ist ja groß genug die Ostsse aber könnte nicht so auch mal n Fischer denken und weiter fahren wenn an einem Platz schon n paar Angler stehen?

Nach 5 Min am neuen Platz kam der Biss wie die letzten male ohne vorwahrnung. Bautz Rute krumm und ich sag zu Basti: "der sitzt"! Vom Anfang her dachte ich es wäre ne gerade massige aber irgendwie wurd es immer schwerer am anderen Ende. N paar wilde fluchten nach links dann zog sie mit einmal nach rechts rüber richtung Kollege der stand ca 10 Meter rechts und 3 meter weiter drinne als ich und kam das erste mal nach oben um sich bewundern zu lassen. Basti zog den Kescher um sie gleich einzusammeln aber sie war noch nicht reif und da drehte sie nochmal voll auf und knallte in meine Richtung n halben Meter an mir vorbei und einmal um mich rum geistesgegenwärtig machte ich ne Piruette rechts rum. Den Schwung den sie um die Kurve mitnahm nutzte sie gleich um mir nochmal 10 Meter Schnur von der Rolle zu reissen und dann Sprang sie einen guten Meter in die Luft und wie sie so in der Luft stand...... #6 Traumhaft schön.......

Nun war sie reif zum Keschern und da Basti eh schon neben mir Stand, hatte er die Ehre dieses zu tun.

Endresultat ne 63er Mefo mit 3,2 Kg :l 

Jeder von uns hatte noch n Tobi gehakt.
Danach war aber nix mehr tote Hose und kein Zupfen mehr.
Auf jeden Fall waren heut ne Menge Tobis unterwegs denn fast bei jeden Wurf wurden unsere Blinker von 2-3 und mehr begleitet.

Hoffe die kleine Story hat den ein oder anderen
wieder n bischen hot gemacht :q 

Schöne grüße nach Hro und @hocicio du hast ne PN


----------



## ostseeangler27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@Marcus van K 

 schönes ding!!!glückwunsch aus fl.


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

petri heil :m
so eine will ich auch haben :q


----------



## FreeLee

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ Marcus:

Naja, es gibt Angler, denen schwimmen die Fische einfach hinterher!:q  

Schönes Tierchen, fast so groß, wie meine!#y :q 

Auf jeden Fall mal Petri Geheul hierzu.

Ich werd nächste Woche auch wieder angreifen, zumindest die neue Watbüchs einweihen.

Als denn . . .


----------



## Juletrae

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@Marcus

Nach dem Gesetz der Serie wär ich ja bald mal wieder dran mit ner Mefo.
Mefo du, Tobs ich = Tobs du, Mefo ich!:q 

Also ,nochmal Petri Heil und lass es dir schmecken...

Gruß Juletrae


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

sach ma Marcus musst du mir immer meine Fische wegfangen? *gg* Wieder mal nen schöner Fisch von dir, meine letzten waren eher klein! Wegen den Tobsen, ich bekomm nen Eimer voll sobald er das erste mal welche ziehen war, ich schreib dir dann nochmal ne PM!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Heute ne "Schlauchitour" mit Marcus unternommen. Eine Meefo und viele Dorsche. Bericht im Bootstread. #6  #h


----------



## gerstmichel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin !!

Wann: 30.04. 05:30h
Wo: WH
Wie: Spinnfischen
Köder: Spöket blau/grün/silber
Wetter: bedeckt, einzelne Löcher
Temp: Luft 5 Wasser 6
Welle: 20cm
Wind: 1-2 südlich
Wer: Meinereiner
Fisch: 50cm Silber

Mein erster Fisch in diesem Jahr, meine erste Mefo überhaupt !!|stolz: 

Endlich hat es geschnackelt. Und schön war er. Aber das ist er wohl für jeden...:q 

Und lecker war er, so frisch vom Grill mit einem lecker kühlen Bier...#g


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@ gerstmichel

Na dann gratuliere ich dir zu diesem ganzbesonderen Fang! :m


----------



## Fish&Chips

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: 28.04.06
Uhrzeit: 10.00-13.30
Wo: Insel Alsen
Wetter: Bewölkt, 14° 
Wasser: klar 6°C
Was: Watfischen
Wer: Ich 
Köder: Blinker Colonel Z in Rot/Schwarz
Fänge: 1x 43cm und 1x62cm|supergri 
Sonstiges: Absolut geiler Tag! 2 Fische erwischt, 3 weitere verloren! Alle weiteren Angler nichts.

Wann: 29.04.06
Uhrzeit: 11.00-14.30
Wo: Insel Alsen
Wetter: Bewölkt, 12° 
Wasser: klar 6°C
Was: Watfischen
Wer: Ich 
Köder: Blinker Colonel Z in Rot/Schwarz
Fänge: 1x 43cm
Sonstiges: Schöner Tag, den Fisch erwischte ich in einer schönen, geschützten Bucht.

Wann: 30.04.06
Uhrzeit: 11.00-15.00
Wo: Insel Alsen
Wetter: Bewölkt, 11° windig
Wasser: klar 6°C
Was: Watfischen
Wer: Ich 
Köder: Blinker Colonel Z in Rot/Schwarz
Fänge: 3x Aussteiger, wobei der letzte super Saltos hinlegte...
Sonstiges: Ungemütlicher Tag. Kalter Wind aus nordost. Trotzdem haben die Fische gebissen

Bericht und Bilder folgen


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Jungs gibtrs schon nen Maithreat? Wenn ja poste mal bitter irgendwer den Linke, danke!


----------



## Schleuse

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Kleiner Bericht unserer Fehmarntour vom 24.04. bis 27.04.06 #h

Am 24.04. war es mal wieder so weit, es ging nach Fehmarn zum MeFo-Angeln.
Mit von der Partie waren Sbiro, Nobbse, Dennis (das erste Mal auf MeFo dabei) und meine Wenigkeit.

Gegen Mittag in KD angekommen und unser Quartier bezogen versuchten wir es 
von Montag Nachmittag bis Abend bei glatter See und schönem Wetter in WMD,
unsere Köder waren Blinker und Fliege (am Sbirolino).
Die Forellen zeigten sich zwar in Wurfweite an der Oberfläche - wollten aber nicht beissen.
OK, dann eben Morgen!

Der Dienstag Morgen empfing uns trübe und regnerisch, der Wind kam aus Süd...,
also ging es nach PG.





Dort konnte Dennis dann eine schöne Steelhead von 47 cm auf Seeringelwurmimitat am Sbirolino verhaften.
Ein schöner Einstand für ihn!





Es blieb dann aber bei dem einen Fisch und wir machten uns am Nachmittag auf nach Flügge.
Dort fing ich den für diese Tour einzigen Fisch mit der Fliegenrute,
einen farbenprächtigen Seeskorpion - er hatte die Fliege knapp unter der Oberfläche genommen.





Bei einsetzender Dunkelheit fing Dennis noch einen Dorsch, das wars dann aber auch.
Am Mittwoch versuchten wir es dann Früh wieder in WMD und Abends in KD,
aber ausser ein paar Dorschen ohne Ergebnis.





Über Nacht drehte der Wind dann auf NW und wir versuchten morgens unser Glück in Struckkamp.





Dort ging mir dann einen schöne 46er MeFo auf den 14gr. Thor.





Zum Abschluss unserer Tour versuchten wir es dann am Nachmittag bei Sonnenschein aber kaltem Wind noch einmal in Staberhuk,
wo Sbiro noch eine schöne 45er Mefo  mit Blinker verhaften konnte.




#





Insgesamt war es mit 3 Forellen doch eine recht gelungene Fahrt
und wir freuen uns schon auf die nächste Tour nach Fehmarn.


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wer: Fischbox
Wo: FF
Wann: 27.04.- 20-21.00 Uhr
Wind: nix
Fische: nix
Eindrücke: unzählige


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Noch ´ne Nachmeldung, war die Zeit über nicht online:

Wann: 27.04.06
Uhrzeit: 11.00-16.00
Wetter: halb bedeckt, 14°, N/NO 1 Bft
Wasser: klar 8°C
Was: Watfischen
Wer: Meine Holde & Ich 
Köder: Skjern Fancy Größe 6
Fänge: 2 Anfasser und ein Aussteiger für Tanja auf Tangläufer, 1 MeFo 50cm für mich
Sonstiges: Bericht hab ich hier eingestellt

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1142443#post1142443

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Wann: Pfingstfreitag 04:30 - 08:30 und 18:15 - 22:50h
 Wo: Fehmark Staberhuk, vom Parkplatz nach Süden/rechts ab Richtung Staberhof
 Wie: Spinnfischen
 Köder: Toby in verschiedenen Variationen und diverses anderes Blech/Gummi
 Temp: morgends Luft 8°, abends etwa 15°
 Welle: geschätzte 10cm
Wasser: kalt, so in den ungefütterten Watstiefeln
 Wind: Nordost, morgends schwachwindig, abends ein guter Tick mehr, später nachlassend
Fisch: 2 Anfasser ansonsten NIX

Habe das Soll von 1000 Würfen für die MeFo übererfüllt, wird Zeit für die erste Maßige.

Auch wenn keinerlei Fischaktivität im Wasser zu sehen war und der Fangerfolg ausblieb (auch bei anderen Anglern, die ich sprach), war es doch wieder superschön. Für einen Sonnenaufgang über dem Meer gibt es keine wirklich passenden Worte; ebenso die Abendstimmung mit ihren Pastelltönen und der aufziehenden Ruhe und Harmonie.

Den geplanten Versuch am Samstag früh habe ich wegen aufziehender Sehnenscheidenreizung dann leider doch nicht machen können. Wird nachgeholt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Acipenser schrieb:
			
		

> Wann: Pfingstfreitag 04:30 - 08:30 und 18:15 - 22:50h
> Wo: Fehmark Staberhuk, vom Parkplatz nach Süden/rechts ab Richtung Staberhof
> Wie: Spinnfischen
> Köder: Toby in verschiedenen Variationen und diverses anderes Blech/Gummi
> Temp: morgends Luft 8°, abends etwa 15°
> Welle: geschätzte 10cm
> Wasser: kalt, so in den ungefütterten Watstiefeln
> Wind: Nordost, morgends schwachwindig, abends ein guter Tick mehr, später nachlassend
> Fisch: 2 Anfasser ansonsten NIX
> 
> Habe das Soll von 1000 Würfen für die MeFo übererfüllt, wird Zeit für die erste Maßige.
> 
> Auch wenn keinerlei Fischaktivität im Wasser zu sehen war und der Fangerfolg ausblieb (auch bei anderen Anglern, die ich sprach), war es doch wieder superschön. Für einen Sonnenaufgang über dem Meer gibt es keine wirklich passenden Worte; ebenso die Abendstimmung mit ihren Pastelltönen und der aufziehenden Ruhe und Harmonie.
> 
> Den geplanten Versuch am Samstag früh habe ich wegen aufziehender Sehnenscheidenreizung dann leider doch nicht machen können. Wird nachgeholt.


 
auch wir waren freitag am staberhuk.
ausser ein paar nemo´s, einer fetten platte auf spöket und einer fast zutraulichen ca 70-80cm mefo, die uns durch die beine schwamm und sich im licht unserer kopflampen "sonnte" war leider nix. auch ein beherztes zugreifen von coasthunter konnte die fette mefo leider nicht zum bleiben überreden.
am samstag haben wir dann noch schön paar platte abgesahnt...
bericht hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78353

greetz

Mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Acipenser schrieb:
			
		

> Wann: Pfingstfreitag 04:30 - 08:30 und 18:15 - 22:50h
> Wo: Fehmark Staberhuk, vom Parkplatz nach Süden/rechts ab Richtung Staberhof
> Wie: Spinnfischen
> Köder: Toby in verschiedenen Variationen und diverses anderes Blech/Gummi
> Temp: morgends Luft 8°, abends etwa 15°
> Welle: geschätzte 10cm
> Wasser: kalt, so in den ungefütterten Watstiefeln
> Wind: Nordost, morgends schwachwindig, abends ein guter Tick mehr, später nachlassend
> Fisch: 2 Anfasser ansonsten NIX
> 
> Habe das Soll von 1000 Würfen für die MeFo übererfüllt, wird Zeit für die erste Maßige.
> 
> Auch wenn keinerlei Fischaktivität im Wasser zu sehen war und der Fangerfolg ausblieb (auch bei anderen Anglern, die ich sprach), war es doch wieder superschön. Für einen Sonnenaufgang über dem Meer gibt es keine wirklich passenden Worte; ebenso die Abendstimmung mit ihren Pastelltönen und der aufziehenden Ruhe und Harmonie.
> 
> Den geplanten Versuch am Samstag früh habe ich wegen aufziehender Sehnenscheidenreizung dann leider doch nicht machen können. Wird nachgeholt.


 
auch wir waren freitag am staberhuk.
ausser ein paar nemo´s, einer fetten platte auf spöket und einer fast zutraulichen ca 70-80cm mefo, die uns durch die beine schwamm und sich im licht unserer kopflampen "sonnte" war leider nix. auch ein beherztes zugreifen von coasthunter konnte die fette mefo leider nicht zum bleiben überreden.
am samstag haben wir dann noch schön paar platte abgesahnt...
bericht hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78353

greetz

Mirco


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Moin Moin , 
Leute wechselt die Methode , Blech wech und Wasserkugel und Fetzten ran |supergri |supergri . Geht klasse auch am Tag nicht nur in der Dämmerung |supergri . Nachdem ich meine 55er so fangen konnte hat am Freitag Ostsee Neuling Uschi ( bis zu dem Tag keine Mefo keinen Horni und kein Dorsch gefangen noch gar nicht in der Ostsse geangelt ) nach 4 Würfen ne 61er Mefo auf Fetzten gefangen |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

@Boot_Angler: wart Ihr die 3 direkt geradeaus vom Parkplatz runter? Im eher etwas sandigeren Bereich? Dann bin ich auf dem Rückweg an Euch vorbei marschiert. Auf alle Fälle Petri zu den Platten! (Und was sind nemo´s? Gewiss keine Clownfische, oder?)

@Hornhecheutin: danke für den Tip. Auch wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wäre es schwierig gewesen, das umzusetzen. Kam erst nachts von einem Termin aus Hamburg an, keine Chance unterwegs etwas frisches zu besorgen. Und wenn ich gerade in der Gegend bin, wäre es grob fahrlässig, nicht die Chance zu nutzen und einen kleinen Abstecher an die Ostsee zu machen. War eine kalte 4-Stunden-Nacht im Auto auf dem Parkplatz, hätte mich doch besser in den Schlafsack verkriechen sollen. Aber was soll´s, war einfach schön. Und auch Dir ein fettes Petri.

Nächstes Mal wird alles besser. Welche "Universal"Fliegen kann ich am Sbiro anbieten für den Fall, dass die Versorgungssituation mit Frischfisch negativ ist?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Acipenser schrieb:
			
		

> @Boot_Angler: wart Ihr die 3 direkt geradeaus vom Parkplatz runter? Im eher etwas sandigeren Bereich? Dann bin ich auf dem Rückweg an Euch vorbei marschiert. Auf alle Fälle Petri zu den Platten! (Und was sind nemo´s? Gewiss keine Clownfische, oder?)


 
Jipp!!
war n netter boardie ausflug mit viel spass 
nemo´s?? mini dorsche :m 
hatten teilweise 20 cm dorsche an den spökets...
zwei "gute" von 45 gingen auf snaps, die uns aber leider aus den händen flutschten... *scheiß glitschich die ficher*:q 

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Kochtoppangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

Ist eigentlich schon wem aufgefallen das wir mittlerweile Juni haben ?|sagnix


----------



## Acipenser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich schon wem aufgefallen das wir mittlerweile Juni haben ?|sagnix



solange das Jahr noch stimmt....


----------



## raubfisch*angler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*

fängt man jetzt eigendlich noch mefo`s vom strand aus??


----------



## Watfischer84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2006*



raubfisch*angler schrieb:


> fängt man jetzt eigendlich noch mefo`s vom strand aus??


 
schau mal in den aktuellen fang-tröt.
es werden das ganze jahr über mefos gefangen. nur ist es um diese zeit sehr schwer eine zu erwischen. da man jetzt nachts bzw. sonnenaufgang los muss.
bei den wassertemps verziehen sie sich eher ins tiefere wasser und kommen wiegesagt erst im dunkel an die küsten zum fressen. such dir eher mischgrund als sand, da dort mehr nahrung ist.


----------

